# Big Brother 11 & After Dark Gen Discussion *SPOILERS*



## rrrobinsonjr

I'm excited about the return of Big Brother on July 9th.

The current rumor is that the house will be divided into Jocks and Geeks like high school cliques.

The twists have been pretty uninspired the last couple of seasons...and they can't have America's Player every time. But I am absolutely addicted to this show.

This thread can be the anything goes spoiler zone for people who want to discuss After Dark and internet feeds that happen live and consequently forecast what will happen on the network 3-nights-a-week show.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I was just reading about the improvements to the live feed software. Higher quality video and time shifting. Pretty sweet. 
http://www.onlinebigbrother.com/200...ed-upgrades-real-network-explains-what's-new/


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> time shifting.




I don't get the feeds every season...that is pretty tempting.


----------



## Steveknj

Have they announced the houseguests yet? This show is like a train wreck. It's painful to watch, and every year I say I won't, but yet, always do. I almost quit once, but came back the season that the church guy fooled everyone and won. That was the second best season after the second season.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Steveknj said:


> Have they announced the houseguests yet? This show is like a train wreck. It's painful to watch, and every year I say I won't, but yet, always do. I almost quit once, but came back the season that the church guy fooled everyone and won. That was the second best season after the second season.


Houseguests move in on the 5th. The show premieres on the 9th.

We won't hear anything until they've been sequestered.

The show IS a trainwreck and that is what makes it compelling.

You're so off on the best season. It's hands-down season 8 with Evel Dick Donato. He's my favorite player of all time. It's too bad Dr. Will already did all-stars because it's unlikely now that we'll see Dick and Will ever go head-to-head. What a battle that would be!


----------



## DancnDude

I love this show. Can't wait to see what happens this year. This is also the first time I'll have access to BB After Dark, so it should be interesting. 

That article says that CBS upgraded some cameras to HD but there's a comment at the bottom which seems to say the show won't be going HD this season. We'll see I guess. It would be cool if they did though.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

DancnDude said:


> This is also the first time I'll have access to BB After Dark, so it should be interesting.


It's good that you have TiVo. The show get's pretty boring. Sometimes it's 3 hours of nothing, sometimes there'll be a big fight that plays out during that time if you're lucky.

Generally I fast-forward through the bulk of it looking for clues/conversations as to who will actually be leaving since the network show will be edited to mislead the viewer.

It also gives you a little glimpse behind the scenes of the production which I find fascinating.


----------



## DancnDude

rrrobinsonjr said:


> It's good that you have TiVo. The show get's pretty boring. Sometimes it's 3 hours of nothing, sometimes there'll be a big fight that plays out during that time if you're lucky.
> 
> Generally I fast-forward through the bulk of it looking for clues/conversations as to who will actually be leaving since the network show will be edited to mislead the viewer.
> 
> It also gives you a little glimpse behind the scenes of the production which I find fascinating.


Exactly the plan  Will probably FF through most of it but maybe catch something good, or if somebody mentions something good here in the forums I can FF to it.

I really only have Showtime now since they had a deal where I could get it for $5 a month. So far there really hasn't been much good stuff on it. I liked Starz way better when I had it, but the cable company jumped up their price on all the premium stations so I shut them all off and opted to try this $5 deal.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

DancnDude said:


> ...or if somebody mentions something good here in the forums I can FF to it.


This is one of the reasons I wanted to have a spoilers-permitted thread.


----------



## marksman

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Houseguests move in on the 5th. The show premieres on the 9th.
> 
> We won't hear anything until they've been sequestered.
> 
> The show IS a trainwreck and that is what makes it compelling.
> 
> You're so off on the best season. It's hands-down season 8 with Evel Dick Donato. He's my favorite player of all time. It's too bad Dr. Will already did all-stars because it's unlikely now that we'll see Dick and Will ever go head-to-head. What a battle that would be!


No way.. Dick was the worst person to ever be on the show by a mile. He almost destroyed the whole show.

You seriously can not compare Will and Dick.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

marksman said:


> You seriously can not compare Will and Dick.


Completely different styles of play....same outcome.

I feel like Dick's style was much more risky. Making people fear him and wreaking havoc could easily have backfired....but somehow he still won.

He was one of the most popular players of all time and the public's favorite during his season. He was very entertaining all the time. He even shined when he was by himself smoking a cigarette outside. He would talk to the camera and make great comments.

I <3 Evel Dick.


----------



## Steveknj

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Houseguests move in on the 5th. The show premieres on the 9th.
> 
> We won't hear anything until they've been sequestered.
> 
> The show IS a trainwreck and that is what makes it compelling.
> 
> You're so off on the best season. It's hands-down season 8 with Evel Dick Donato. He's my favorite player of all time. It's too bad Dr. Will already did all-stars because it's unlikely now that we'll see Dick and Will ever go head-to-head. What a battle that would be!


Evel Dick was the season I almost quit on. The problem with that season is there were NO good guys. I hated everyone, and if you hate EVERYONE, it makes it hard to watch.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

ED didn't have an actual strategy that made any sense. What he had was an unprecedented amount of help from America's Player and a group of easily manipulated houseguests (manipulated by the DR, not ED). Time after time I'd watch someone come out of the DR and say to another houseguest "they want us to do this..." and others would agree, and it absolutely changed who was evicted. I remember that happening at least twice. It's the only season I've given up on. [Edit: I wouldn't necessarily call the DR manipulation actual "tampering" with the game as I don't believe they give out commands, but they do ask leading questions to suggest certain lines of play, and the S8 cast was uniquely sensitive to suggestion.]

Last season was the best in a long while and had one of the best to ever play the game as its winner. IMO, there's Will, Dan, then everyone else.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> ED didn't have an actual strategy that made any sense. What he had was an unprecedented amount of help from America's Player and a group of easily manipulated houseguests (manipulated by the DR, not ED). Time after time I'd watch someone come out of the DR and say to another houseguest "they want us to do this..." and others would agree, and it absolutely changed who was evicted. I remember that happening at least twice. It's the only season I've given up on. [Edit: I wouldn't necessarily call the DR manipulation actual "tampering" with the game as I don't believe they give out commands, but they do ask leading questions to suggest certain lines of play, and the S8 cast was uniquely sensitive to suggestion.]


This is all pretty accurate. The only thing I would add is that with the introduction or After Dark it magnified, and brought to light moreso, the 'tampering' of production. Alison Groedner, clearly ramped up the interference to keep the show interesting. But this type of thing has always been the practice of the show's producers and most reality programming for that matter.

Evel Dick was a divisive personality no question. But the polls show he was more liked than hated and even among the viewers who disliked him, he kept them watching.


----------



## Steveknj

Fool Me Twice said:


> ED didn't have an actual strategy that made any sense. What he had was an unprecedented amount of help from America's Player and a group of easily manipulated houseguests (manipulated by the DR, not ED). Time after time I'd watch someone come out of the DR and say to another houseguest "they want us to do this..." and others would agree, and it absolutely changed who was evicted. I remember that happening at least twice. It's the only season I've given up on. [Edit: I wouldn't necessarily call the DR manipulation actual "tampering" with the game as I don't believe they give out commands, but they do ask leading questions to suggest certain lines of play, and the S8 cast was uniquely sensitive to suggestion.]
> 
> Last season was the best in a long while and had one of the best to ever play the game as its winner. IMO, there's Will, Dan, then everyone else.


I have to agree with everything you said, although I was not privvy to any of the behind the scenes stuff as I didn't have either the online feed or AD, except for a short stretch when we got a free month of SHO. And I would love to see Dan and Dr. Will go at it. I love cerbral players who have a plan and can adapt their plan to what is going on. Both were masters at this. I can never stand the blowhards like ED, and much prefer the more subtle players with a plan. That's why I could never stand the Howie's and Janelles of the game as they were using blowhard tactics to try and win, to varying amounts of success.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Steveknj said:


> I love cerbral players who have a plan and can adapt their plan to what is going on. Both were masters at this. I can never stand the blowhards like ED, and much prefer the more subtle players with a plan. That's why I could never stand the Howie's and Janelles of the game as they were using blowhard tactics to try and win, to varying amounts of success.


What is a cerbral player?

ED and Janelle haters are in the minority.


----------



## realityboy

I can understand the hate of Dick and Howie's gameplay, but Janelle really did play a good game (twice). I think Janelle could have easily won on a few other seasons. I also would put Maggie up in the same league as either Will or Dan. I hated watching her play, but it worked perfectly.


----------



## uncdrew

Any hotties this season?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

uncdrew said:


> Any hotties this season?


There are always hotties...no specifics are known yet.


----------



## Steveknj

rrrobinsonjr said:


> What is a cerbral player?
> 
> ED and Janelle haters are in the minority.


I'd agree about janelle, most people liked her, I never did. As for ED, he was one of those who you either hated or loved, so i would say he's about 50/50.

A cerebral player is one who has a plan from the beginning (or near the beginning) and is able to adapt that plan to what happens during the game. A lot of players have a plan and stick to it the whole time. That rarely works. Others have no plan and luck into going far, in the end, that doesn't work either. Someone like Dan, or Dr. Will, had a plan, and based on the plan was able to adapt both themselves to the game and the game to them. Arguably, ED could be included in this, but somehow I'm not sure that his plan was to piss everyone off into winning. His daughter did most of the dirty work for him.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> I can understand the hate of Dick and Howie's gameplay, but Janelle really did play a good game (twice). I think Janelle could have easily won on a few other seasons. I also would put Maggie up in the same league as either Will or Dan. I hated watching her play, but it worked perfectly.


I think Janelle's game play was overrated. She didn't win either time, did she? She always seemed to be outsmarted by someone else. I think people just liked her and overlooked whatever it was she was trying to do (fans I mean).


----------



## uncdrew

rrrobinsonjr said:


> There are always hotties...no specifics are known yet.


Gotcha.

I come for the eye candy and stay for the drama.


----------



## Steveknj

rrrobinsonjr said:


> There are always hotties...no specifics are known yet.


Three things you coud always count on with BB. Hotties, musclebound dumb guys who are into themselves, and at least one weird, overly tatooed (or strange haircolored) person.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Steveknj said:


> A cerebral player is one who has a plan from the beginning (or near the beginning) and is able to adapt that plan to what happens during the game.


OH CER*E*BRAL! I know what that is. I'd never heard of the word CERBRAL.


----------



## Steveknj

rrrobinsonjr said:


> OH CER*E*BRAL! I know what that is. I'd never heard of the word CERBRAL.


Sheesh, you remind me of my 4th grade english teacher!!! I figger, as long as most people could figure out what I mean, it's spelled close enough


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> I think Janelle's game play was overrated. She didn't win either time, did she? She always seemed to be outsmarted by someone else. I think people just liked her and overlooked whatever it was she was trying to do (fans I mean).


She got 3rd two times in a row so no she didn't win (although each time it came down to losing a challenge), but I remember watching her gameplay on both seasons through the live feeds, and I was impressed. She was outsmarted by Maggie, but also massively outnumbered at that point in the game since her alliance imploded through no fault of her own. All-Stars was a different ballgame. If you think she was outsmarted there, then you have to admit that she outsmarted Dr Will.


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> All-Stars was a different ballgame. If you think she was outsmarted there, then you have to admit that she outsmarted Dr Will.


Actually, I always looked at it as Will and Boogie played her pretty good and needed her as an ally up until she went. Will knew he was a target from day one and played the game to have his buddy Boogie win.


----------



## realityboy

She still made it farther than Will. Do you really think they wouldn't have loved the chance to be in the final 2 together? I saw her using Will until there wasn't an advantage to keeping him around. She was just as big of a target that year with the 4 of the Sov 6 being back. And if she had won that last competition, she would've won the game. Will didn't have a shot.

So I take it that you won't be watching Dick and Janelle's call in show on Realplayer this year?


----------



## Steveknj

realityboy said:


> She still made it farther than Will. Do you really think they wouldn't have loved the chance to be in the final 2 together? I saw her using Will until there wasn't an advantage to keeping him around. She was just as big of a target that year with the 4 of the Sov 6 being back. And if she had won that last competition, she would've won the game. Will didn't have a shot.
> 
> So I take it that you won't be watching Dick and Janelle's call in show on Realplayer this year?


I wouldn't watch it no matter who's on, just don't have the time to obsess over BB with work and kids and all, but I do enjoy the 3 hours a week I put into the show and the time I spend here arguing about it 

Funny how we preceive this differently. I think from about half way through, Will realized he wasn't going to win, so his goal shifted to have Boogie win. So they teamed up to bring Janelle along with them. Yeah, she might have one if she one the challenge, and that was a calculated gamble they took.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nm


----------



## realityboy

Steveknj said:


> I wouldn't watch it no matter who's on, just don't have the time to obsess over BB with work and kids and all, but I do enjoy the 3 hours a week I put into the show and the time I spend here arguing about it
> 
> Funny how we preceive this differently. I think from about half way through, Will realized he wasn't going to win, so his goal shifted to have Boogie win. So they teamed up to bring Janelle along with them. Yeah, she might have one if she one the challenge, and that was a calculated gamble they took.


I think the differences in perceiving things really goes to how much each person has seen. With a show like Big Brother available 24/7, each person really can see completely different things since it is impossible to see all of them. I know Janey and Chill Town were both using each other. She knew they would never take her to final 2, but they did take her to final 3 without turning on her, and that's all she could've expected from anybody. No one would have taken her to the final 2. Her only chance of ever winning was that challenge.


----------



## Einselen

So close yet so far. Never done the live feeds or afterdark. With the internet I don't see a reason to. I get updates, can usually find pirated video or there are at least screen caps. Let's hope this season has more nudity (male or female, though I only want to see the female) then last year.


----------



## Steveknj

Einselen said:


> So close yet so far. Never done the live feeds or afterdark. With the internet I don't see a reason to. I get updates, can usually find pirated video or there are at least screen caps. Let's hope this season has more nudity (male or female, though I only want to see the female) then last year.


Having not seen the live feeds, do you actually SEE nudity on them, or do they some how block that out as soon as there's some whiff of it?


----------



## Einselen

Steveknj said:


> Having not seen the live feeds, do you actually SEE nudity on them, or do they some how block that out as soon as there's some whiff of it?


I believe it is alll uncensored. I mean I guess last season the huge thing was the April and Ollie getting it on. A few seasons ago there was Zach streaking (I think they showed it all, I didn't watch it, just knew he did it in the back yard). There were also some screen caps of Amber topless. There are always screen caps on various sites.


----------



## TriBruin

Steveknj said:


> Having not seen the live feeds, do you actually SEE nudity on them, or do they some how block that out as soon as there's some whiff of it?


From what I have seen, it appears that the BB director will give the HGs privacy in normally private situation. If a HG is taking a shower alone BB will usually cut away when the HGs exits the shower (but not always.)

However, if the HGs is flaunting their nudity (streaking in the Backyard, taking off their top in the pool, do doing a striptease (hi Natalie!)) they are free game.

Also, the little sex that has been on the show is general shown as long as it doesn't get graphic.


----------



## realityboy

Einselen said:


> I believe it is alll uncensored. I mean I guess last season the huge thing was the April and Ollie getting it on. A few seasons ago there was Zach streaking (I think they showed it all, I didn't watch it, just knew he did it in the back yard). There were also some screen caps of Amber topless. There are always screen caps on various sites.


I couldn't remember if there was any nudity at all last season. I had blocked April & Ollie out of my mind completely. Season 9 had so much that I think they purposefully tried to tone it down for season 10. I noticed the disclaimer at the end of it that year and every season since about all of the contestants being 18, etc...basically the same disclaimer that you would see on porn. I honestly didn't remember seeing that during season 8.


----------



## LlamaLarry

Which season was the "taint slap' or whatever it was called by the freaky dude with the censored tats?


----------



## realityboy

LlamaLarry said:


> Which season was the "taint slap' or whatever it was called by the freaky dude with the censored tats?


Season 9. That was the season with the couples and an extremely young cast so there was not as much restraint as other seasons.


----------



## Einselen

There are times when they do cut to the fishes (aka the censor screen) but they did show a couple of April and Ollie's romps in uninterrupted cuts. They were under the covers (for the most part) but there was one scene I think you could see some of April.


----------



## pmyers

1. Please dont put clocks in the house this season so the cast knows when AD will start!
2. Don't limit their alcohol!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

pmyers said:


> 2. Don't limit their alcohol!


This has been a tactic of many reality shows. The Apprentice was one of the big believers in the idea that providing plenty of alcohol = great television.

It seems to me that the BB producers believe in this philosophy to a certain extent. But in spite of all the waivers the contestants signs, and the psych evaluations they perform on them, they are fearful of the pressure-cooker situation of their own creation.

Locking strangers in a relatively small space with little contact with the outside world and limited distractions is a recipe for violence.

Alcohol becomes a reward and a punishment in the context of the show. But they take it away in a heartbeat when emotions are running high and really heated arguments are breaking out.


----------



## realityboy

Unlimited alcohol would be bad. I think they should get a little more than they usually do (beer pong is surprisingly good entertainment), but if it was unlimited, they would drink constantly to the point of going to sleep since there really is nothing else to do or any reason to stay sober.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I just added my season pass!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

There has been a rumor of a twist for the past few days. Here it is.

http://www.realitybbq.com/index.php/2009/06/28/big-brother-11-twists-revealed/


> First up, we have a theme throughout the house this year - called "The Have and The Have-Not's". You should be able to get the general idea regarding what that's about from the name.
> 
> Now to much talked about High School theme that has caused various rumors to spread out over the internet. Here is how it will work:
> 
> Big Brother has cast people who they believe represent some typical high school stereotypes. However, it will not be Big Brother pairing them up. Once they enter the house, they will be told to form the cliques themselves - Big Brother will not force them together like Big Brother 9. In other words, Big Brother could have cast someone that they see as a Jock but the houseguests could decide that they are a "geek" instead.
> 
> Once these cliques are formed, they will play as teams for a while, but they will eventually split off into individuals and play the Big Brother Game by themselves.


Big Brother is not a team sport. I'm so very much against this (or any other) twist. Just let them play the game.

Now, if the teams only apply to luxury and food comps, and people are free to nominate and vote for who they wish, and they play as individuals in the HOH and POV, then it's all good.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I plucked this from some forum that I've already closed and can't be bothered to find it again. I don't think these are official, but based on pretty good info.

June 29: Monday - House video and pictures released. Along with info from Media members who played a 12 hr version. 
July 1st: Wed. - The HG are released; info about them, Bio and why they were casted ect ect ect. 
July 9th: Thursday - Starting night 8 est 7 central. About 15 min after show goes of are the live feeds will be on 24.7 and also the night BBAD starts

[edit: Thursday is the 9th. Thanks rb.]


----------



## realityboy

I think the live feeds start after the west coast airing. And the premeire is on the 9th. The rest sounds reasonable. They move in on the 1st, I believe.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> I think the live feeds start after the west coast airing. And the premeire is on the 9th. The rest sounds reasonable. They move in on the 1st, I believe.


Good info FM2!

I think they go into the house on the 5th. They are sequestered on the 1st.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The house. 
http://www.bsideblog.com/2009/06/your-first-glimpse-into-the-bi-1.php


----------



## Einselen

I like the HOH room. I am sure that makes it feel a lot bigger then it actually is.


----------



## marksman

The unlimited alcohol won't happen because they have a schedule to keep. While I think it would be great to have hours of drunken craziness, the producers have their huge allotment of challenges and games they have to get in (always the most boring part of the show for me), and thus can't have the housemates hung over every night, as they are much more difficult to get to perform the following day. It also cuts down and the total amount of time for things to happen. People being hungover all day long after partying every night, don't do a whole lot during the day time.

As for the no clocks, I support this. I hate that they countdown to AD to put a show on.

Removing the clocks would not change this, as they would still have a general idea, but it might help. Better yet, why not just pick a 3 hour window during the day sometimes and broadcasting that.

I know they have done that before when there were conflicts at night, and it was fairly uninspiring, but I am not sure I am a fan of the whole house turning it on at 9:00pm every night.


----------



## Einselen

There may not be unlimited alcohol (I don't think there is a time where it is unlimited, just certain times when it was available) but there are supposeldy botles of sake in the kitchen right now, but of course producers could easily take that away at any time.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

FM2 comes through again.:up:


----------



## ahartman

I'm still waiting for them to change the Veto so that the person who wins the Veto gets to pick the replacement. It would give some incentive to actually use it rather than cower to 'the will of the house'.

That would inject some real strategy into the game, something we haven't seen in several years.


----------



## realityboy

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Good info FM2!
> 
> I think they go into the house on the 5th. They are sequestered on the 1st.


They're already sequestered for sure. Media day details & house pics were available yesterday. Usually they are in a house about a week before the first episode.


----------



## uncdrew

Please have really pretty women that last 'til the end.


It's the small things in life, really.


----------



## JFriday

uncdrew said:


> Please have really pretty women that last 'til the end.
> 
> It's the small things in life, really.


Sometimes those small things include BIG things.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Thanks Kyle.

"Cast revealed"



KyleLC said:


> http://www.realitytvworld.com/news/...1-cast-minus-13th-mystery-houseguest-9214.php
> 
> http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_brother/


----------



## Fool Me Twice

And so it begins. The first leak from an insider:

http://www.realitybbq.com/index.php/2009/07/06/corneroffice-shares-more-details/


> The HG entered the house at 6:30.* Those of you who follow the feeds
> know that Big Brother hardly ever runs on time.
> The first in the house were Russell, Ronnie, Laura, and Kevin
> 
> The Cliques:
> 
> Populars
> Braden, Jordan, Laura
> 
> Athletes
> Russell, Jeff, Natalie
> 
> Brains
> Ronnie, Chima, Michele
> 
> Offbeats
> Lydia, Kevin, Casey
> 
> The first HOH will be a former HG. Each clique is assigned one. The HG dont know who theyre getting. Who are they? One of them had a showmance. Another was almost an All Star.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Four former HGs? I hate that idea. Only one of them will last past the first week, surely. Or, perhaps only one will last past the first competition? Who knows? I wish the feeds would start when they entered...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Oh, and the near All-Stars were: Cowboy, Bunky, Monica, Lisa, Dana, Ivette
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...101&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=21&rc=&fpart=


----------



## realityboy

Bunky has been doing a show for one of the websites so it's not him. I really can't stand the other 4 so hopefully it is only for the first competition. (Although I'm guessing Cowboy is offbeat) Why would they want to bring back the least popular houseguests? Out of all the rumored returnees, I really hope the one (and only one) that makes it in is Jessica. She was a lot of fun on the feeds especially compared to the alternatives.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, and the near All-Stars were: Cowboy, Bunky, Monica, Lisa, Dana, Ivette
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...101&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=21&rc=&fpart=


Horrible.


----------



## Steveknj

My son heard a rumor on one website (not sure which, might have been realityblurred) about a week ago that Sheila from BB9 might be one of the ones coming back.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Insider CornerOffice posted this a couple of hours ago.

http://www.realitybbq.com/index.php/2009/07/06/more-first-night-details/


> As with every first night of Big Brother it was a love fest.
> Ronnie couldnt hide his excitement.
> During the Getting to know you in the living room, Laura and
> Braden sat in the you got screwed chairs.
> Casey comes off as another Boogie, fedora and all.
> 
> Jeff wore the Chicago city flag on his shirt. He definitely has an accent
> 
> Michele downplayed her personal info.
> 
> Jordan is the new Jessica and everyone will love her.*
> 
> Watch out for Russell. Hes very chill and smart.*
> 
> Lydia and Laura were the first to talk game.* It was very brief and
> they said its hard to team up when they dont know what cliques
> theyll be in. Then Jeff and Russell joined them up stairs to play chess.
> 
> When Casey was called into the DR the rest of the HG made fun of him a little. Braden rapped as well as a white surfer from the OC can.
> 
> BB decided to divided the HG into their cliques after all. They found out when they entered the Back Yard for the HOH Comp
> 
> The first comp was endurance.
> 
> The Athletes seemed to have the best grip on the game over all. Not just the physical aspect but also the mental. Theyre there to play.
> 
> At 11:30 the house had an HOH. You first met him in BB10 and he is sure to add a lot of drama to not only the house but to his clique as well.


Since Brian was one of the rumored returnees, maybe it's him. Theres a lot of Jessie talk going around the boards, but I don't have time to track down just why his name is out there. I hope it's Brian.


----------



## uncdrew

The "popular" and "athlete" are the same clique. At least they were at my highschool.


----------



## realityboy

Michelle mentioned something about Jessie possibly winning HOH on her Myspace, but I doubt she knows anything. She's probably just going off CO's spoilers. I hope it is Brian. Also Joker's claims to have spoken to Sheila so she is not there.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The flashback feature is working on Superpass now. I took it for a test drive through BB10. Very cool! Being able to watch the shows and the live feeds on my on time is going to be great. I wonder how well DVR skills will translate to skimming through the four feeds?


----------



## realityboy

Fool Me Twice said:


> The flashback feature is working on Superpass now. I took it for a test drive through BB10. Very cool! Being able to watch the shows and the live feeds on my on time is going to be great. I wonder how well DVR skills will translate to skimming through the four feeds?


That does sound extremely cool. I'm trying to resist the temptation to buy the feeds this year since last year I watched After Dark more than the feeds. I wonder if I buy later in the season if I can go back and watch all of the stuff that I missed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yes, you will be able to review the whole season if you sign up late.


----------



## realityboy

That's awesome. There really are only a few key moments that I need to see each year (outside of After Dark) so I may try to catch them all next month. I loved the puppet show last year, and I see someone at realitybbq already found it so that's worth rewatching. I wonder if they have any of the footage from seasons before 10.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I wouldn't have minded seeing Brian get another shot, I was a fan of Jessica, and Cowboy was always good for some comic relief.

There was only one person I DID NOT want to see in the house again...A-HOLE Jessie. Ugh.


----------



## DancnDude

Agreed. The only one of the 4 I wanted to see lose was Jessie. Didn't like him then, still don't. Hope the others target him right away.


----------



## marksman

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yes, you will be able to review the whole season if you sign up late.


This is good news. I may end up doing this. I am very tempted with the ability to go back and watch stuff. I have never used the feeds before because it has been too long since I had to sit and watch anything to see what happens, I couldn't do it.

Will these features work with a mac? I thought I read somewhere that some of this stuff was not compatible with a mac?

I guess I can run it in fusion.


----------



## realityboy

OK so if anyone is watching After Dark the nominees were


Spoiler



Lydia & Chima, and if I'm not mistaken Laura, Natalie, and Russel were talking about voting out Lydia who seems to be BFF with Jordan



I'm putting this in spoilers just in case since it is still the first night, but since this thread says spoilers I probably won't next time.

Also what type of nutjob is Natalie lying about her age for no reason. Is she pathological?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I wouldn't worry about spoilers here. I put it in the thread title. People should go to the separate daily discussion thread if they don't want to know this stuff.

I think you're correct about who is leaving.

Too bad, Lydia seems kind of cool even though she has weird random tattoos and her eyes are too close together.

Do you think her real name is Lydia or was she just fulfilling a prophecy with that name?



> Lydia, oh Lydia the EN-cyclo-PIDia!
> Lydia the tattooed lady!


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

Do the people on the west coast get the feed live or do they get it 3 hour delay? also is the Internet feed unedited like Showtime?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Was Lydia trying to get Jessie in the sack when she was talking to him about "I'm ready if you're ready"?


----------



## uncdrew

Bummer, seems that Lydia and Chima will be two of the more entertaining cast members.

I'd dump the PhD scientist chick. I don't foresee much drama coming from her. From a viewing standpoint, I don't like the under-the-radar types.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Solely for the BBAD purposes, I'd like to see Lydia stay. She seems like she be much more entertaining in the house while Chima frumps her way around the house.


----------



## realityboy

Chima seems whiny. Lydia is fun. Last night I counted the votes as 5-5 with Jessie voting out Lydia, but there is still lots of time left including POV so it could go either way. Chima is likely to self-destruct soon anyway. Most of the votes are for or against Lydia with Chima being an afterthought or at least that's how they were acting. She wasn't a part of any major alliance or strategy other than a few telling her that she was safe.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Chima is WAY annoying with that laugh. I'd vote her out of the house for that alone.


----------



## marksman

Someone needs to ask Chima if she ever got a ride from Eddie Murphy.


----------



## Jolt

Chima needs to lose her damn lips! They scare me and my boys lol. We are all up watching AD. Last night was crazy when tattoo chick was coming on to everyone lol.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Wow. Chima talked about being raped by a serial killer tonight. True story.
http://www.thehistorychannel.co.uk/site/tv_guide/HD_full_details/Crime/programme_2742.php


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Okay, I've finally had time to watch quite a bit of the live feeds. I'm really disliking this cast. I blame most of that on the decision to put Jessie back in the house. He has really poisoned the chemistry of the houseguests. The clique thing probably isn't helping either. There's just no one I want to root for, and a lot of people I hate.

Makes me miss last year's early season cast.


----------



## realityboy

There are a few that I hate already, but it always takes time for me to find someone to root for (except season 9 where there was no one to root for at all). So far I'm liking Jeff, Jordan, Braden, and Casey in that order, but I'm hating Lydia, Natalie, Russell, Jessie, Kevin, Ronnie, Chima. No strong opinions on Michele or Laura yet.


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> Wow. Chima talked about being raped by a serial killer tonight. True story.
> http://www.thehistorychannel.co.uk/site/tv_guide/HD_full_details/Crime/programme_2742.php


Holy crap. That's horrible (if true).


----------



## uncdrew

realityboy said:


> There are a few that I hate already, but it always takes time for me to find someone to root for (except season 9 where there was no one to root for at all). So far I'm liking Jeff, Jordan, Braden, and Casey in that order, but I'm hating Lydia, Natalie, Russell, Jessie, Kevin, Ronnie, Chima. No strong opinions on Michele or Laura yet.


I agree with your likes/dislikes, except for Lydia. I like her thus far. And I like Kevin.

Jordan seems sweet and cool. I thought Jeff would be a meat-head but seems less arrogant than I first thought (though Jesse makes everyone seem modest).


----------



## Einselen

I have not seen any AD or Live Feeds yet (and will only watch them if they are said to be good then I will find them online for free). With that said I have not seen enough of the HG to really know who I like/dislike.

I do think Ronnie may start to overplay the game.
I think Kevin though is the one to watch this year, he is watching everyone and laying low but when he makes his move he will make it big.
Laura bugs the heck out of me, too big of boobs, mouth is weird.
Jordan is ok but her voice could be annoying, we shall see.
Casey is a character, I think he would be the most fun to watch.
Chima did bug me at first but she is not as annoying as I first thought.
Michele is cute, something about the geeky smart lab girl.
Natalie is just plain dumb. Lying about the age being just 18 is going to be a hard lie I think to keep. It would be easier to keep the lie saying you are 21 also Kevin quickly picked up on the lie.
The rest I can't make up too much of an opinion on yet.


----------



## Einselen

POV is done.

Russel won and saved Lydia. Jessie put up Braden in her place so Braden or Chima are going home. To me either of those two could go home and I wouldn't care, no big loss here.


----------



## DancnDude

Never really thought of it this way, but the players being on teams really is going to make the PoV be used a lot more. 

Hopefully Chima goes home. She's really annoying.


----------



## Einselen

DancnDude said:


> Never really thought of it this way, but the players being on teams really is going to make the PoV be used a lot more.


I want to know your thinking behind this. The teams don't have to be an alliance (though it helps some but greater alliance would be between a few members of each team, heck 1 member in each team would make for a really good alliance if done correctly). It is just whoever is HOH you know you are not on the block that week.

I think teams will play out more in the HOH competition. I can't wait for someone on Athletes to maybe want to get rid of Jessie so they make a deal when it is 1 vs 1 in some endurance HOH competition and they ask to be guaranteed safety if they drop. They can then maybe convince the HOH to take out one of their team members (in this case Jessie) which can't be done if they won HOH.


----------



## uncdrew

Einselen said:


> POV is done.
> 
> Russel won and saved Lydia. Jessie put up Braden in her place so Braden or Chima are going home. To me either of those two could go home and I wouldn't care, no big loss here.


Wow.

I don't watch after dark but love (for some odd reason) reading this thread and knowing what will happen.

I thought Russel wanted Lydia gone. Hmm...


----------



## DancnDude

Einselen said:


> I want to know your thinking behind this. The teams don't have to be an alliance (though it helps some but greater alliance would be between a few members of each team, heck 1 member in each team would make for a really good alliance if done correctly). It is just whoever is HOH you know you are not on the block that week.
> 
> I think teams will play out more in the HOH competition. I can't wait for someone on Athletes to maybe want to get rid of Jessie so they make a deal when it is 1 vs 1 in some endurance HOH competition and they ask to be guaranteed safety if they drop. They can then maybe convince the HOH to take out one of their team members (in this case Jessie) which can't be done if they won HOH.


If somebody on your team wins HoH, the entire team is safe. But if somebody on your team gets voted out, there's less people on your team to compete for HoH. So there's an incentive to keep people on your team off the chopping block since you'll have more chances to win safety with more team members.


----------



## Einselen

uncdrew said:


> Wow.
> 
> I don't watch after dark but love (for some odd reason) reading this thread and knowing what will happen.
> 
> I thought Russel wanted Lydia gone. Hmm...


Yeah I was surprised when I read that too. I thought Russell was on board with the whole Athletes and Brains working together and getting rid of Lydia this week. I guess maybe we missed something in the live feeds? (I am with you in the whole I don't watch but read here in case I should watch).


----------



## TiVoJedi

I keep thinking that Casey looks sort of like Theodore 'T-Bag' Bagwell from Prison Break



















And whenever I turn on BB:AD Michelle puts on a skirt and high heels. What's up with that? (not that I mind).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Wow! Biggest blow up ever in the house right now. Braden, lacking verbal skills, went off on Lydia and Kevin and sunk to using racist slurs. That should make him the one to hate here, but Kevin and especially Lydia will not let it go. You should see the hate in Lydia's face! She's a vicious vile person. And Kevin is insisting that if anyone talks to or associates themselves with Braden then they are bigots. Lots and lots of shouting. Mostly Jeff vs Kevin and Lydia, then Jordan vs Kevin and Lydia. It's hard to explain how K and L are the bad guys in this one, but I think they are. 

I guess I have people to root for now: Jeff and Jordan. And people to hate: Lydia (with a passion!) and Kevin.


----------



## Einselen

What is Lydia's background or were the slurs more towards Kevin?


----------



## DancnDude

Fool Me Twice said:


> Wow! Biggest blow up ever in the house right now.


Wow that's a pretty big statement 'cause there's been some big ones! Is it something they could even show on TV?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The slurs were toward Kevin, Braden called him a ****** (though he's not Mexican). He then said go back to Mexico, I'm white and American. Horrible, I know. I think Lydia is half latina--not sure Mexican or what.

I forgot to add, Lydia came back with "Stupid white ******". So, we'll see if that slur gets air time.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

DancnDude said:


> Wow that's a pretty big statement 'cause there's been some big ones! Is it something they could even show on TV?


Biggest one this year. Not bigger than last year's birthday bash in terms of number of people for sure, but more intense in terms of shear hatred. It probably won't rank biggest ever, that was an overstatement, but it was pretty mean.


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> Wow! Biggest blow up ever in the house right now. Braden, lacking verbal skills, went off on Lydia and Kevin and sunk to using racist slurs. That should make him the one to hate here, but Kevin and especially Lydia will not let it go. You should see the hate in Lydia's face! She's a vicious vile person. And Kevin is insisting that if anyone talks to or associates themselves with Braden then they are bigots. Lots and lots of shouting. Mostly Jeff vs Kevin and Lydia, then Jordan vs Kevin and Lydia. *It's hard to explain how K and L are the bad guys in this one, but I think they are. *
> I guess I have people to root for now: Jeff and Jordan. And people to hate: Lydia (with a passion!) and Kevin.


Agreed.

I said in the other thread that Braden is a doofus. Though I'm a bit shocked this happened. I thought he was all "spiritual" and mellow. Racial slurs? Wow.


----------



## WhiskeyTango




----------



## realityboy

If I was Braden, I would be ready to go off on Kevin/Lydia as well, but using racial slurs won't win him any votes.


----------



## realityboy

uncdrew said:


> I agree with your likes/dislikes, except for Lydia. I like her thus far. And I like Kevin.
> 
> Jordan seems sweet and cool. I thought Jeff would be a meat-head but seems less arrogant than I first thought (though Jesse makes everyone seem modest).


I like Lydia at first. Then she played a little too hard to stay this week. She had 'operation: sexpot' where she tried to convince Russell and Jessie to keep her then she made deals not to nominate people. I believe she has or at least had a deal with everyone except Laura. Than she threw the people that tried to help her under the bus. (Jeff, Jordan, & Braden)


----------



## TiVoJedi

WhiskeyTango said:


>


HAHAHAHA
Nice!

At times Michelle resembles Kelly Clarkson when she was on Idol. Their nose is similar anyway

















I'm beginning to think every cast member on BB11 was modeled after someone famous whether it be a criminal actor, Gremlin or slab of beef (if your name is Jessie):


----------



## Bob Coxner

I'm surprised there has been no discussion of Russell the love muscle being gay.

If you still have a copy of Sunday night's After Dark, it's talked about at the 23 minute mark just after they come out of a Showtime break. Lydia is talking about how she prefers older men. Russell teases her about it and she teases back that Russell also prefers older men and that his boyfriend is older than him. She guesses 34 or 35 but Russell says he's 30 (Russell is 24).

What's interesting is how casual they discuss it. It's obviously clear that everyone in the house knows Russell is gay (or at least bi) and this is not the first time the topic has come up. I haven't researched it in depth but it doesn't seem to be a hot topic anywhere I looked.


----------



## realityboy

I didn't catch the Russell comment when I watched that one. I remember him talking about dating a woman that was 9 years older than him and on Dr. 90210. He broke up with her before the show. I think it was Russell.

Right now, I'm watching Lydia complain about the sex talk that Jordan & Michele were having outside with everyone. Apparently shocking sex talk is only appropriate if she starts the discussion.

Also "technotronics" is my new favorite word.


----------



## uncdrew

realityboy said:


> I like Lydia at first. Then she played a little too hard to stay this week. She had 'operation: sexpot' where she tried to convince Russell and Jessie to keep her then she made deals not to nominate people. I believe she has or at least had a deal with everyone except Laura. Than she threw the people that tried to help her under the bus. (Jeff, Jordan, & Braden)


Ah... I have not seen that yet.

Sounds like I'll be changing my tune on her.


----------



## realityboy

Lydia reminds me of the teenage daughter on a sitcom that dumps her friends whenever the popular people give her the time of day. Except I don't think her friends are going to want her back in 22 minutes. Having said this, she'll probably get a great edit on the show, and everyone will love her.


----------



## BSweets

I've been keeping up with jokers and haven't heard anything about that (not that it matters or anything). Russell was talking a little bit ago about getting into a motorcycle accident after flirting with some girls so I don't know. My husband thought he was gay after the first show though.

Michelle told Jordan and Ronnie that she is bi. Maybe Russ is too.

Oh yuck, Jessie and Lydia were doing some heavy breathing under the covers today.



Bob Coxner said:


> I'm surprised there has been no discussion of Russell the love muscle being gay.
> 
> If you still have a copy of Sunday night's After Dark, it's talked about at the 23 minute mark just after they come out of a Showtime break. Lydia is talking about how she prefers older men. Russell teases her about it and she teases back that Russell also prefers older men and that his boyfriend is older than him. She guesses 34 or 35 but Russell says he's 30 (Russell is 24).
> 
> What's interesting is how casual they discuss it. It's obviously clear that everyone in the house knows Russell is gay (or at least bi) and this is not the first time the topic has come up. I haven't researched it in depth but it doesn't seem to be a hot topic anywhere I looked.


----------



## uncdrew

realityboy said:


> Also "technotronics" is my new favorite word.


:up:

But didn't the board show "tectronics"?


----------



## marksman

I am reading recaps over at Hamster Time, and apparently Lydia and Jessie did something in the HOH room of the carnal variety. I am currently reading now about her spilling the beans to Kevin about it.

Edit: Apparently it was only hand action or so she says, and she is smitten with Jessie.

Well you couldn't really expect any sense or taste to come from someone with some of the worst tattoos in the history of human kind.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

marksman said:


> ....and she is smitten with Jessie.


Yeah, this is reason enough to dislike her.

They built a tent in the HoH room for some privacy and were fooling around in some way.

The tattoos are horrible. I liked her initially, but I'm officially off that bandwagon.


----------



## lambertman

realityboy said:


> Lydia reminds me of the teenage daughter on a sitcom that dumps her friends whenever the popular people give her the time of day.


"Like Hi, Okay?"


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Watch Jessie surreptitiously take some pills. I remember last year he lost a lot of weight while in the house and blamed it on stress. Hmmm....

http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=289kfvl&s=3


----------



## jcondon

Bob Coxner said:


> I'm surprised there has been no discussion of Russell the love muscle being gay.


I told my wife I thought he was. That and he is a jack off. I wish Jeff would have kicked his ass. When he started a fight with him over his spelling of a word in that competition. I was hoping Jeff would have pushed his buttons till Russell threw a punch or shoved and was kicked off the show. I HATE that guy. I wonder how much this is staged vs. real. Did the show producers put him upto it or did he go after Jeff?

Obviously has something to prove and a napoleon complex.

Believe it or not I like Jesse better then this guy. Russell is a tool.


----------



## jcondon

realityboy said:


> Also "technotronics" is my new favorite word.


It is the name of a band. Wonder if that would have been considered a word if he spelled it right?


----------



## jcondon

rrrobinsonjr said:


> The tattoos are horrible. I liked her initially, but I'm officially off that bandwagon.


Anyone who cries week one for being put on the block needs to go. I can't stand her either.


----------



## uncdrew

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Yeah, this is reason enough to dislike her.
> 
> They built a tent in the HoH room for some privacy and were fooling around in some way.
> 
> The tattoos are horrible. I liked her initially, but I'm officially off that bandwagon.


I agree with all that. I wanted to like her. But after fooling around with Jessie. :down:


----------



## TiVoJedi

Why does Ronnie think he is so gifted that he is a persuasive debate champion and makes like he has a big secret? The reaction from the other house guests he has told has been indifferent\who cares? Maybe if he had a plaque with him or something they might believe him.


----------



## Einselen

TiVoJedi said:


> Maybe if he had a plaque with him or something they might believe him.


I see what you did there.


----------



## realityboy

TiVoJedi said:


> Why does Ronnie think he is so gifted that he is a persuasive debate champion and makes like he has a big secret? The reaction from the other house guests he has told has been indifferent\who cares? Maybe if he had a plaque with him or something they might believe him.


I loved Jordan's response. "So what does that mean?" and then after he tried explaining a bit more " So you're the bad guy?"


----------



## uncdrew

TiVoJedi said:


> Why does Ronnie think he is so gifted that he is a persuasive debate champion and makes like he has a big secret? The reaction from the other house guests he has told has been indifferent\who cares? Maybe if he had a plaque with him or something they might believe him.


He's a just a geeked up doofus.

He needs to really chill out if he wants to stick around.


----------



## LlamaLarry

How long do the contestants have between "You're invited to the show!" and reporting for duty? The premieres always make it seem like they have enough time to pack and then off to the house, but that is clearly not true. Is it long enough than Jordan can go get a boob job, everyone whitens their teeth, Ronnie buys a Dork shirt, the one that lied about her age decides that would be her game play, etc?


----------



## Einselen

LlamaLarry said:


> How long do the contestants have between "You're invited to the show!" and reporting for duty? The premieres always make it seem like they have enough time to pack and then off to the house, but that is clearly not true. Is it long enough than Jordan can go get a boob job, everyone whitens their teeth, Ronnie buys a Dork shirt, the one that lied about her age decides that would be her game play, etc?


It is basically you find out and you are going. I will see if I can find a news article that states how much time they were given.


----------



## realityboy

LlamaLarry said:


> How long do the contestants have between "You're invited to the show!" and reporting for duty? The premieres always make it seem like they have enough time to pack and then off to the house, but that is clearly not true. Is it long enough than Jordan can go get a boob job, everyone whitens their teeth, Ronnie buys a Dork shirt, the one that lied about her age decides that would be her game play, etc?


And they always looked surprised to find their key even though there is a camera crew there filming them. I try not to think about it.

They do have a week or so to think of strategy while they are sequestered.


----------



## Einselen

Here is the article.

http://www.tampabay.com/features/popculture/article1015149.ece

They announced on a Wed and by Friday they were on a plane. They then sit in a hotel until July 9th when they entered the house. Jordan has had the boob job for a few months. People know they applied for the show and I am sure they are told you will find out around such and such date at which time you have just a day or so to get things together. I am sure they had their BB bag planned in advanced, been working on their tans/working out, etc. if that is what they want to portray on the show.


----------



## realityboy

They entered the house on the fourth...and he was already in sequester before this article. It has the timeline as the cast being announced before they are in sequester. That doesn't make sense.


----------



## Einselen

realityboy said:


> They entered the house on the fourth...and he was already in sequester before this article. It has the timeline as the cast being announced before they are in sequester. That doesn't make sense.


Ahh I see...

Looks like On Friday June 26 they filmed him being picked up and he was on the plane.
On July 1st CBS released the cast list.
On July 2nd this article ran.
July 4th they entered the house (???)
July 9th was the 1st episode.

So yeah I misread the article and thought they told him on a Wed and had him on a plane on a Friday. With the new timeline clearly the article doesn't help tell how long the contestant know. It may be that the camera crew and flight really are then and there and they are urgently "packing".


----------



## realityboy

That timeline sounds right.

So that still leaves out him being notified. I really don't know how long that is, but there's a tweet I found from BB11Cast that says 'finalists' were notified May 20th. I'm sure there were more than 12 finalists, and they probably even filmed scenes of them getting their keys. They usually have at least a few alternates that are also sequestered but don't end up on the show. Samantha from season 8 ended up with her interview among those shown on TV Guide channel when they were showing the houseguests even though she didn't make it. Brandon (season 4) was replaced after the cast was announced and promos ran.

Edit: I think they entered on the 5th this year, not sure why I typed fourth.


----------



## Einselen

realityboy said:


> That timeline sounds right.
> 
> So that still leaves out him being notified. I really don't know how long that is, but there's I found a tweet from BB11Cast that says 'finalists' were notified May 20th.


Link to the tweet you mention.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1861357439
So looks like finalist know about a month ahead of time. Wow didn't know there was that much lead time. I guess they need to give you enough lead time to get affairs in order (job, bills, etc.). I do wonder what they can say and to whom.

Speaking of twitter anyone following the @BigBrotherHOH account? 32k+ are following. I wonder how it is all setup. My guess is in the DR he (Jessie) can write a tweet and production tweets it for him and he has no direct access to a computer or twitter.


----------



## realityboy

I know that he does it from the DR--I don't know if they let him type it in or if he has to recite it for them. They were able to type the blogs without having access to anything else. He told everyone about it the first night of AD.


----------



## Einselen

realityboy said:


> I know that he does it from the DR--I don't know if they let him type it in or if he has to recite it for them. They were able to type the blogs without having access to anything else. He told everyone about it the first night of AD.


That is probably why they use Tweet deck so the only panel he sees is his message he is typing out. I wonder how many @replies they have to filter out.


----------



## marksman

Fool Me Twice said:


> Watch Jessie surreptitiously take some pills. I remember last year he lost a lot of weight while in the house and blamed it on stress. Hmmm....
> 
> http://tinypic.com/player.php?v=289kfvl&s=3


Even the link url is funny.


----------



## marksman

realityboy said:


> And they always looked surprised to find their key even though there is a camera crew there filming them. I try not to think about it.
> 
> They do have a week or so to think of strategy while they are sequestered.


I also believe during sequester they have access to dvds from previous seasons.


----------



## realityboy

marksman said:


> I also believe during sequester they have access to dvds from previous seasons.


They do and it changes from year to year. This year it seems that everyone watched season 5. Maybe because Cowboy was a possibility? The others were recent, but few of them would have known Cowboy.

Also, speaking of them knowing about going in advance, I remember Keesha from last year saying that she told her boss at Hooters, and he was a fan of the show and very cooperative. Also they need releases signed by people that they might talk about (boyfriend, parents, etc.) so they do get to tell a few people.

So what are the odds that the pawn goes tonight? I don't think it is likely, but there is a slim chance if everything goes right.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Still not liking this season much. I like it better than seasons 8 and 9, but I hated those, so that's not saying much. My favorites this season are either dumb and bad at the game (Jeff, Jordan), or just bad at the game (Michelle). I like Casey too, but he may be gone this week, thanks to Ronnie. My all time favorite player, Dan, is coming back to the house for the Have/Have Not comp, so that's cool. 

I really want to like Ronnie, but I'm having trouble getting inside his head. He may be getting arrogant. The harpies at jokers really hate the kid, so I have a reflex to support him, but I just don't know what's up with him yet.


----------



## realityboy

I hate Ronnie as well. I do really like Jeff, Jordan, Michele, Laura, and Casey now. I'll hate to see Casey leave this week, but it would be his own fault since he could've eliminated Ronnie. I really don't see him going if Ronnie nominates Laura like the athletes want.


----------



## packerfan

So did Ronnie announce his nominations yet?


----------



## TheLaminator

Jeff and Laura nominated. Veto should be happening soon.


----------



## tiams

TheLaminator said:


> Jeff and Laura nominated. Veto should be happening soon.


Why did he nominate them and not one or both of the meat heads? What is going on in there? I don't have the feeds or SHO.


----------



## marksman

He is in cahoots with the meatheads.

He thinks he is playing the whole house and is allies with everyone.. but that is not actually the case. He is on the side of Jessie and Natalie and Chima and Lydia right now.. although I am not sure he knows it yet.

Everyone on the other side are playing him up and being nice to him and telling him how he is going to win and all this.. which will only serve to mess with his head, because his plan was to kind of hang back and play both sides.

Now he will realize he has the biggest target on his back, as everyone keeps telling him he is going to win.


----------



## jerrye25

Yeah, I wouldn't surprised if he's up and gone next week. It seems like everyone on the Jordan/Jeff side are against him and I think a few of those on the Jessie/Natalie side don't trust him.


----------



## uncdrew

Yeah, Ronnie blew it.

What a dope.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Jeff won the POV. Casey will be the replacement nominee. Laura likely going home. It's changed several times tonight, with Ronnie doing his usual back and forth routine. 

This house is still not much fun to watch, despite all the drama.


----------



## TheLaminator

They're swaying hardcore on backdooring Russ tonight. So it'll either be Russ or Casey. If Russ is up, he goes home. If Casey goes up, Laura goes home.


----------



## uncdrew

Dump Russ, keep the boobies.


----------



## marksman

Genius to put Casey up and not send him home. Turn someone who was essentially in the middle to a game long enemy.

Seriously these people are so dumb.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Ronnie is an idiot if he doesn't realize he is being used by the athletes, just like in high school. They can have him do their dirty work. He is getting rid of the people that would likely be on his side, athletes/popular vs. brains/off-beat. The athletes will keep Ronnie around until they can get rid of the "others", then he is gone. Does he really think Jessie/Russell/Natalie will take him to the end? His best move would have been to get rid of the athletes and align himself with the off-beats. I'd think he'd last much longer and actually have a chance to win if he were to take that route. Instead, he's too willing to think the athletes actually like him like he hoped they would in school. He should trade in his "DORK" t-shirt for one that reads "IDIOT".

However, if Russell goes, then Ronnie is looking like a genius. Based on his last vote, I don't see that happening.


----------



## Ment

Ronnie is like the kid who does the jocks homework so he maybe get invited to parties but never does.


----------



## uncdrew

Ment said:


> Ronnie is like the kid who does the jocks homework so he maybe get invited to parties but never does.


Exactly.

I guess you never grow out of that. What a tool.


----------



## marksman

The only solace i take in this game is that Ronnie has zero percent chance of winning.

He also giggles like a school girl about a picture of his fem cat, so he is a double loser.


----------



## marksman

Watching beginning of BBAD tonight and I am going to puke. Russell is all chummy chummy with the people who have spent the last 20 hours planning on backdooring him. I hate every last one of them. Jessie, fake 18 year old, eddie murphy's tranvestite pick up, ruscle, chlydia and most especially Ronnie. Oh yeah and don't leave out one of the most invisible people in the history of telvision Kevin.

They MUST MUST MUST get rid of the HOH room. It has turned into a den for cowards. Ocassionally you will see those who have an upper-hand not spend all their time holed up there like a bunch of hyenas, but that is way way far and away the exception and not the rule.

Get rid of the HOH room and force all of them to mingle and share common space. This game has become too easy for people to be anti-social dipwads and then just hide themselves until they are forced to show themselves.

Instead make them responsible for all their actions and force them to have to co-exist with the people they so blazenly want to screw with... and it is not just this season, this has gone on for years, but I just realized now the HOH room has to be abandoneded.

Either that or it can only be used by the HOH. Or at best the HOH and one guest at a time can be in there.


----------



## marksman

I also saw a good analysis of how stupid Ronnie is. It is possible he ends up having Laura and Jordan on the block, the remain two people in a clique that have not won anything and probably are not the biggest threats to win anything. I have been impressed with Laura from other aspects (no not those, I meant intelligence wise), but still don't view her as a massive short term threat.

Meanwhile he has managed to allow the strongest clique in the house to sail through unscatched potentially, and Ronnie thinks he is a genius?

LOL. This might be the biggest use of a tool in big brother history.


----------



## Enrique

Wow, I've never heard someone breath so loudly when sleeping.(I have no idea which house guest it is)


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Probably Ronnie. He sounded like he was dying a few nights ago.


----------



## realityboy

I can barely stand to even watch Ronnie this week. I don't like that he put both Betty & Veronica on the block, but I could respect that if that is what I thought he actually wanted to do or if he thought it was good for his game, but he really wanted to backdoor Russell, but he was too scared. I think Jordan said it best when talking about why she and Jeff needed Laura because they are both too dumb for this game. Hopefully Michele or even Casey will step up and be the brains of the group because Jeff & Jordan while entertaining aren't exactly a braintrust.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Hopefully Michele or even Casey will step up and be the brains of the group because Jeff & Jordan while entertaining aren't exactly a braintrust.


I couldn't have said it better. They may not be that bright, but they're pretty likable and I always prefer to root for the underdogs.


----------



## marksman

It is pretty funny when you see how easy Jessie manipulated Ronnie into doing what he wanted and what was best for him.

When Jessie was asleep the other day, Ronnie, Lydia, Chima and the others (except natalie and Jessie), decided Russell had to be backdoored. They were not going to be talked out of it no matter what! And they would not tell Natalie because she would tell Russell.

So then 5 minutes later Natalie comes up and asks whats going on and then Jessie comes up and they tell them both their plan. Jessie shoots it down in the nicest and most condescending manner possible. He ultimately gets them to agree putting up Russell is a mistake and they need to get Laura out. (Because Jessie is scared of Laura. I suspect Laura reminds Jessie of some girl he was in love with when he was a 5"2 110 lb high school freshman).

So Jessie feels like he has convinced them to stick to his plan, but then he finds out they keep flipping back. Jessie starts doing crazy stuff like trying to convince Jeff not to use the Veto. Jessie wants Laura gone because she dumped on him when he was a puny freshman, but he also wants Russell safe because he is on their team and even if they ended up at odds, he could not put him or Natalie up. This is why Jessie has no interest in seeing Jeff or Russell go home. Even though when confronted with this he denies it and says he doesn't care.

So that doesn't work and he pulls out his ace in the hole, he goes to Russell and tells him what Ronnie is planning to do. This blows up the whole thing, and then Ronnie scrambles to go to Jordan and back to Her Jessie's plan with removing Laura.

It is amazing how the Pin Head Jessie has totally controlled Ronnie like a puppet to do exactly what he want. Is Ronnie really going to look back on his one and only HOH and say he was a great player putting up Laura and Jordan? 

The thing that bothers me the most is how much stupid little things shape this show in a horrible way. If not for Jessie coming in that first day, things would have been massively different. Instead we are stuck with Jessie running the show and everyone else falling into line. Jessie has decent relationships with most people in the house while Ronnie, Chima, Natalie and Lydia all essentially have multiple enemies. Which means everyone on Jessie's side have become bigger targets than him in a single week. Combine that with the lack of cajones of anyone else in the house to publcially confront or out any of this nonsense and the house is just not too much fun.

Well I will keep my fingers crossed something happens to shake it up. I think if we end up with a week 4 flameout from the previous season comes back to dominate and control this whole season I will view it as a horrible mess.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Looks like Ron is getting his comeuppance tonight. Hilarious. Who knows how it will actually play out, but I think Ronnie is about to cry.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Man, I actually feel bad for Ronnie after he just got gang raped by the house (minus Jessie and Lydia). He's just a nerd who tried to be a tv star, after all. Of course, if he wriggles of the hook and escapes eviction, I'll probably hate him again.


----------



## Enrique

I love how everyone is talking about Ronnie behind his back (Yet they call him the rat).

I guess that's what you get when you try to play the whole house and it comes to bite you back.


----------



## Enrique

Wow, I've never seen the whole house gang up on one person like this(But then there's never been a Ronnie) .


----------



## marksman

Yeah I don't have the live feeds, and have not watched BBAD yet (is it on there?) but I have just seen some recaps that allude to a major battle go on where pretty much everyone jumped on ronnie.

I really hope to see this, as I think Ronnie sucks.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

marksman said:


> I really hope to see this, as I think Ronnie sucks.


Absolutely.

Russell is also wising up and has realized that Jessie is his biggest competition and is badmouthing him to everyone who will listen and/or with whom he can do it and avoid repercussions.

He's realized that he can't nominate Jesse and that Natalie, Ronnie and Lydia are his lap dogs.

I don't like Russell, but the backlash against Jessie is long overdue. That whole side of the house (and some of the opposition) is completely starstruck by him. Idiots!!

For me, right now, Casey is 'playing' the best game. He has remained likable to most everyone, he's not getting involved in the hysterics AND is keeping the target off himself. I doubt it's a strategy on his part, but BB history has shown this type of behavior will take you far.


----------



## realityboy

Ronnie really did bring it on himself. Hopefully this is a game changing moment, and things don't go back to normal after he leaves next week, but even if it does hopefully it'll be 5 v 5 (Jeff, Jordan, Russell, Casey, Michele v Jessie, Natalie, Lydia, Chima, Kevin). I'm glad Laura got to at least see his undoing before she leaves. Worst HOH since Howie BB6?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Worst HOH since Howie BB6?


LOL!


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> Man, I actually feel bad for Ronnie after he just got gang raped by the house (minus Jessie and Lydia). He's just a nerd who tried to be a tv star, after all. Of course, if he wriggles of the hook and escapes eviction, I'll probably hate him again.


I have no idea what you're talking about, but at this point I look forward to watching it. 

Really Ronnie? End up with two fairly harmless girls on the block? Really? That's the master plan?


----------



## uncdrew

realityboy said:


> Ronnie really did bring it on himself. Hopefully this is a game changing moment, and things don't go back to normal after he leaves next week, but even if it does hopefully it'll be 5 v 5 (Jeff, Jordan, Russell, Casey, Michele v Jessie, Natalie, Lydia, Chima, Kevin). I'm glad Laura got to at least see his undoing before she leaves. Worst HOH since Howie BB6?


Jessie and Russell breaking up? Really?

Man, I'd be doing everything I could not to be close to Jessie. The guy is trouble and being associated with him in this game can't be a good thing. I'm still surprised he hasn't been voted off already just because of the "you had your turn last year" argument.


----------



## Enrique

realityboy said:


> Ronnie really did bring it on himself.


I agree, but I still think the house is being a little to cruel to him(They're all just POed they got played). If they want him out of the house, fine, but don't make it personal.


----------



## marksman

I don't know Enrique. Ronnie has been unnecessarily demeaning and vile to people so far. Way beyond what is necessary to play the game. So I allow people some leeway in terms of retribution.


----------



## Mispelld

Haven't been watching the After Darks but love reading the thread. Just wondering if Jessie is still sleeping most of the time like he did last season. If I was in that house I'd wake him up every chance I had just to piss him off. One of the bright spots last season was the blowup between the older lady (can't remember her name) and Jessie when she woke him up from one of his many beauty sleeps.


----------



## Frylock

Mispelld said:


> Haven't been watching the After Darks but love reading the thread. Just wondering if Jessie is still sleeping most of the time like he did last season. If I was in that house I'd wake him up every chance I had just to piss him off. One of the bright spots last season was the blowup between the older lady (can't remember her name) and Jessie when she woke him up from one of his many beauty sleeps.


I remember that! That was hilarious! He just kept going on and on and on about how she ruined his much needed nap!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Mispelld said:


> One of the bright spots last season was the blowup between the older lady (can't remember her name)..


Rennie, right? She was pretty obnoxiously loud. He may have been a little justified...but stupid to make the stink from a game strategy.


----------



## realityboy

I loved Renny. Jessie has slept a lot this year, but he hasn't been as bad as last year. I remember a night close to the beginning of the season where a few where concerned about keeping him awake, and he told them that they were not loud at all compared to Keesha and Renny. He really seems to have a complex about Keesha. He has mentioned her n more than one occasion.


----------



## Ment

Laura is pretty smart about game analysis but she is a poor social player and thus has no allies. Last night, she was trying to explain why in order to backdoor Ronnie, Michele and Chima needed to throw the HOH comp and pawns needed to come from the other two teams besides HOHs' and Ronnies' and the rest of the doorknobs couldn't grasp it. 

I think Russell is going to try and make Ronnie DOR since he can't hide anymore in the HOH room after the vote. Although he is stalking Ronnie so much the other peeps are paranoid he and Ronnie are allied.. lol.


----------



## realityboy

Did it make sense for those that don't follow the feeds when he nominated Jordan on tonight's show? It seemed like it was a little out of left field since they didn't show her confrontation with him after he told her that he was nominating Casey. That directly lead to him wanting to put her up.


----------



## DancnDude

I was watching Monday's BBAD and Laura was talking with Ronnie privately for a really long time in the HoH room. She was making a really good case for herself to stay, and Ronnie kept telling her over and over that her key was to get Jessie on her side and she would have enough votes to stay. 

She said she'd be a better ally to Ronnie than Jordan because Jordan is holding a grudge against Ronnie for putting her up and playing too personally, and that after breaking up the Jeff/Jordan showmance she thinks she can get Jeff on their side and that he would be able to play the game more without Jordan being in the house. 

Laura was also saying that when she blew up at Jessie(?) that it was "that time of the month" and she was also on slop and she was sorry for doing it. I didn't see that argument, but maybe it's the one mentioned earlier in the thread?


----------



## tiams

realityboy said:


> Did it make sense for those that don't follow the feeds when he nominated Jordan on tonight's show? It seemed like it was a little out of left field since they didn't show her confrontation with him after he told her that he was nominating Casey. That directly lead to him wanting to put her up.


I don't watch the feeds, and no, it made no sense to me why he would put Jordan up. He looked really stupid for ending up with two non-threatening players on the block.


----------



## marksman

Ronnie's Strategy of hiding out in the HOH is a huge mistake. As bad as things seemed, it was and is dumb to isolate yourself 100&#37;.

Force yourself on people, let them get on your cases, eventually most of them will tire of it, and the remaining attackers will eventually get shot down for the group because it will eventually make them uncomfortable as well.

There is SO MUCH time left, more than a week, that you have to inegrate yourself now. So when you leave the HOH room in a couple of days it is not a new assault all over again that feeds to nominations.

It also ends a lot of the talk. A lot of those people would not be comfortable at all talking incessantly about Ronnie in front of him. So he needs to be out there. Sure it is going to suck, but it would not suck any worse then hiding in the HOH. And hiding in the HOH will almost guarantee without a doubt that he would go home.

You go out there and hang out with everyone, eventually they will tire of attacking you and move on to each other. As long as you are holed up, they can all attack you with impunity which essentially freezes any differences or animosity amongst them.

I realize he is rattled, but this move is only second in dumbness to his over-aggressive play that got him into this mess. For someone who thinks he is so smart, and such a scholar of the game, he has made some of the worst moves and decisions in the history of the game.


----------



## marksman

I think Jeff and Casey pegged why Ronnie threw up Jordan, on BBAD last night.

Essentially Ronnie did it because she was the least threatening and capable housemate to deal with, if she stayed in the house. Any other choice would have been much more confrontational, to Ronnie, in his mind, so he essentially chose the easiest target.


----------



## DancnDude

Ronnie also said he thought he thought it would guarantee Jeff's vote against Laura if he put up Jordan because Jeff and Jordan are good friends and he wouldn't want to vote her out.


----------



## uncdrew

DancnDude said:


> I was watching Monday's BBAD and Laura was talking with Ronnie privately for a really long time in the HoH room. She was making a really good case for herself to stay, and Ronnie kept telling her over and over that her key was to get Jessie on her side and she would have enough votes to stay.
> 
> She said she'd be a better ally to Ronnie than Jordan because Jordan is holding a grudge against Ronnie for putting her up and playing too personally, and that after breaking up the Jeff/Jordan showmance she thinks she can get Jeff on their side and that he would be able to play the game more without Jordan being in the house.
> 
> Laura was also saying that when she blew up at Jessie(?) that it was "that time of the month" and she was also on slop and she was sorry for doing it. I didn't see that argument, but maybe it's the one mentioned earlier in the thread?


Brains and boobs. :up:


----------



## realityboy

DancnDude said:


> I was watching Monday's BBAD and Laura was talking with Ronnie privately for a really long time in the HoH room. She was making a really good case for herself to stay, and Ronnie kept telling her over and over that her key was to get Jessie on her side and she would have enough votes to stay.


Unfortunately the good stuff happened after BBAD. The conversation is really what sunk him. Russell was on to him, but Laura gave him just enough rope to hang himself. Once he started campaigning for her to stay and lying about what she said about Russell that was the end. If you have the AD from Tuesday night go to about 2:11. This is the only time that he came out of his rat hole the entire day, and Russell made sure to chase him back in. I thought I would feel sorry for him, but it is nice to see someone get their comeuppance on this show since it so rarely happens.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Damn. The bad guys are back to talking to Ronnie again. I was really hoping to rid of that idiot next week. I think too much hate has built up toward the good guys (yeah, yeah, no such thing as good guys or bad guys in BB) and they see Ronnie as someone they can use to take them out.


----------



## realityboy

Does Chima and Kevin know that Lydia, Nat, Russell, and Jessie have all talked to Ronnie and want to keep him? I can only hope that they finally turn on the others when they find out Ronnie isn't going.


----------



## Ment

Now that Ronnie is nominally back in good graces with the NBK crew, Lydia kicks up the drama meter by telling Kevin about giving HJs to Jessie, once in Nat's bed and clothes lol...nasty girl.. Please Kevin be a big mouth and let this leak out.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> Now that Ronnie is nominally back in good graces with the NBK crew, Lydia kicks up the drama meter by telling Kevin about giving HJs to Jessie, once in Nat's bed and clothes lol...nasty girl.. Please Kevin be a big mouth and let this leak out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Goodbye, Casey. Suck it BB.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

And this is how he will be evicted. Hilarious and sad at the same time.


----------



## packerfan

Fool Me Twice said:


> And this is how he will be evicted. Hilarious and sad at the same time.


Why is that? What happened?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I'm not watching the feeds, only BBAD. But I've been following the blogs and I'm at a loss as to why you are so sure Casey is replacing Michele on the block. I know he's been discussed as a replacement for sure, but why are you so definitive about it.

Explain plz!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Casey has been the target all along. Nat hates him and she's Jessie's pet. Also, there's really not anyone left for Jessie to put up. Everyone else in the house kisses Jessie's ass, so he doesn't want to put them up.


----------



## Einselen

Nat? You mean Lydia?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Lydia is just the crazy girl that he has sex with at night. Nat is his purse dog, and she hates Casey for eating her taco and other minor and imaginary offences.


----------



## Einselen

Fool Me Twice said:


> Lydia is just the crazy girl that he has sex with at night. Nat is his purse dog, and she hates Casey for eating her taco and other minor and imaginary offences.


Ahh, got it.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> and she hates Casey for eating her taco..


Most women love that.


----------



## Ment

Casey is hilarious acting in character with his banana suit. I want him to win HOH.


----------



## DancnDude

I was watching BBAD last night and Casey finally heard the rumors that he may be going up as the replacement. He immediately went up to talk with Jessie and it seemed pretty clear that he'll be going up. Casey was trying to tell Jessie that Jessie was at the bottom of the list of people who he wanted out and that he had never lied to him in the game (a lie in itself), basically saying a whole bunch of crap to try and get himself to not be nominated. 

I have to admit I didn't really like Jessie but this year he is playing a pretty great game. I don't know if it will be enough to overcome his having a 2nd chance to play, but I'm starting to think the guy is playing smartly. 

He also met for awhile with Michelle to find out where her head was at in the game. They both seemed to mutually have a good sense of how the game was going, even though Michelle is kinda wishy-washy on telling you what she really thinks. But I wouldn't be surprised if those two teamed up.

It will be kinda sad if Casey has to leave in a banana suit on Thursday. That would suck for him but I think it's a good play for team Jessie.


----------



## realityboy

Is Jessie playing a good game? If he go Ronnie out this week, he wouldn't be on anyone's radar, but now last night after BBAD Kevin & Lydia made a pact with Jeff & Jordan to team up and take out Team Jessie. He could go week 4, again.

Basically he lost 2 people (Lydia & Kevin) to keep 1 that is completely untrustworthy. Does he really believe that Ronnie hasn't lied to him.

The only thing that will probably save him is the fact that Lydia is completely insane.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Is Jessie playing a good game? If he go Ronnie out this week, he wouldn't be on anyone's radar, but now last night after BBAD Kevin & Lydia made a pact with Jeff & Jordan to team up and take out Team Jessie. He could go week 4, again.


If he was bitter after last season, he'll really eat his heart out this time. This is especially true since he most likely wouldn't be asked back for another all-stars.

I thought the exact same thing. He's already growing a target and keeping Ronnie will only increase is blip on the radar.

He's a dope.


----------



## Ment

It all depends on who wins HOH. It looks like Casey is on the way out. Jessie is coming to realize how few allies he really has outside of Nat. I'd love Kevin or Lydia to win HOH and have her go on the warpath against Nat with Jessie in the middle. That's been brewing for days now.


----------



## realityboy

I wish Jordan could win one. I doubt it though. If Lydia wins, she might put him up next to Natalie if Russel wins POV. She would think he was safe just like April did, but I doubt he would have the votes. (Jeff, Jordan, Chima, Russell would likely vote to keep Natalie.)


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I REALLY REALLY dislike Natalie.


----------



## uncdrew

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I REALLY REALLY dislike Natalie.


agreed.


----------



## Ment

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I REALLY REALLY dislike Natalie.


At least she took a shower this afternoon.  I've never met a reasonably attractive girl like her that didn't care about regular hygiene.


----------



## realityboy

Wait, you think Natalie is reasonably attractive?


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> Wait, you think Natalie is reasonably attractive?


She needs a makeover but no I wouldn't kick her out of bed, freshly showered of course.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Her rear end was much larger than I would have thought when she exposed it the other night.


----------



## appleye1

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Her rear end was much larger than I would have thought when she exposed it the other night.


Of course I had to go look up that pic. Baby got back!

Speaking of pics, why is it that 90% of the BB11 nudie pics are of Jordan? Does she just not realize that any exposure will end up on the internet? She doesn't seem like the type that wouldn't care.


----------



## Einselen

Have we determined if they have a clock to know when AD is on?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yes, they have a clock. And a horn or buzzer lets them know when AD begins or ends; at least it did last year.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

appleye1 said:


> Speaking of pics, why is it that 90% of the BB11 nudie pics are of Jordan? Does she just not realize that any exposure will end up on the internet? She doesn't seem like the type that wouldn't care.


Jordan is pretty nonchalant with her nudity. I get the impression that she just doesn't think about the cameras and has an 'oh well' attitude about it. She is the type of person that will only care when a grandmother or brother gives her crap about it after she's out. In other words, someone had to point out to her why it might be a problem once she's back in the real world.


----------



## realityboy

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yes, they have a clock. And a horn or buzzer lets them know when AD begins or ends; at least it did last year.


Odd, Casey read in the rulebook that they are not to plan things specifically for After Dark.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Odd, Casey read in the rulebook that they are not to plan things specifically for After Dark.


That's a guideline and not a strict rule for sure. The producers would obviously prefer the activities not be staged, but the houseguests have been planning activities specifically for Showtime since they began airing BBAD.


----------



## realityboy

I wonder if it is a new rule this year...there are lots of loosely enforced rules, though. I like the rule that says the HOH is not allowed to tell the nominee that they are going to nominate them.


----------



## realityboy

So is Russell surprised that Ronnie was scheming? Seriously?

For those that haven't watched BBAD, Ronnie was scheming with Kevin & Lydia, and Russell was listening in. Then Casey listened. Then even Jordan listened for a bit. Russell was mad at Ronnie and ran to tell Jessie, Natalie, & Chima.


----------



## NJ_HB

realityboy said:


> So is Russell surprised that Ronnie was scheming? Seriously?
> 
> For those that haven't watched BBAD, Ronnie was scheming with Kevin & Lydia, and Russell was listening in. Then Casey listened. Then even Jordan listened for a bit. Russell was mad at Ronnie and ran to tell Jessie, Natalie, & Chima.


This seems to have backfired on Russell (at least for now), where Jessie/Natalie are wondering if Russell made up most on the negative Ronnie comments.


----------



## realityboy

NJ_HB said:


> This seems to have backfired on Russell (at least for now), where Jessie/Natalie are wondering if Russell made up most on the negative Ronnie comments.


Anyone that believes Ronnie deserves to lose.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Anyone that aligns Ronnie deserves to lose.


fixed.


----------



## Ben_Jamin75

I just discovered that Big Brother 11 is available on Netflix watch instantly.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

*vote Jeff!!!*


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

http://www.cbs.com/primetime/big_brother/interact/americas_vote/


----------



## gossamer88

rrrobinsonjr said:


> *vote Jeff!!!*


*Agree and did!!!*


----------



## Ment

Ha! Ha! Coup d'etat power is awesome. This is going to be a good week of feeds.


----------



## packerfan

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Jordan is pretty nonchalant with her nudity. I get the impression that she just doesn't think about the cameras and has an 'oh well' attitude about it. She is the type of person that will only care when a grandmother or brother gives her crap about it after she's out. In other words, someone had to point out to her why it might be a problem once she's back in the real world.


If someone wanted to see these picks, which website would you suggest they check out?


----------



## gossamer88

packerfan said:


> If someone wanted to see these picks, which website would you suggest they check out?


Just google her with Safe Search turned off.


----------



## packerfan

Why do they feel the need to continually change the rules to this game?

It would be nice if they did a season with an entire cast that had a brain and actually used it to play the game.


----------



## realityboy

Hopefully this coup d'etat works better than the last time they had one.


----------



## realityboy

And the new HOH is Russell with a promise to Jeff that he and Jordan are safe since he wants Ronnie gone.

Also, Jordan got the power to pick who the have nots were for the week for her graduation present. She put everyones name in a hat except for the ones that were on slop last week. Natalie, Kevin, & Jessie (she pulled Jeff first, but the others told her that she should've left his name out so she redrew) are the have nots.


----------



## Ment

Too bad Jeff didn't keep going and got HOH. I think Jordan would've gave some Booger to him in the HOH room tonight for her knight in wet armour. 

I'm loving Jessie's whinefest..


----------



## appleye1

realityboy said:


> Hopefully this coup d'etat works better than the last time they had one.


Yeah, Mike Boogie screwed that up. That was such a letdown. They need to come up with a stiffer penalty for revealing it. Find something to scare them enough so they're more careful. Maybe a couple of weeks on slop would do it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I hate the coup d'etat or anything that messes with the game. Luckily, they never asked me how I feel about it and I dutifully sent 10 votes to Jeff. It doesn't look like he'll need to use it this week. There are no sure things in BB, but it seems like Russ wants Ronnie out and will not put Jeff and Jordan up. I hope Jeff's smart enough to throw the HOH next week (If he uses the coup d'etat can he play for the next HOH?)


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

RB,

Don't you feel like this was the hardest endurance challenge ever? It would have been better if they saved it for when the stakes were higher...UNLESS they have something even more intense planned for the final 3??

There were elements to this challenge that they probably could not predict like all the vomiting and the shorts getting twisted on the rope. Also they rigged that 'diploma' so that they could **** it back and actually smack them with it when the contestants dwindled down.

Jeff was a beast. Ronnie was in much worse shape when they finally finished.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> (If he uses the coup d'etat can he play for the next HOH?)


I don't see why not.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I don't remember a rule against it, but since he gets the power of HOH it would seem fair that he get the penalty as well.


----------



## realityboy

I want to say that last time the coup was worded so that the person using it would become the new hoh so they wouldn't play or get to vote, but this year she just said that they can replace two nominees so I guess they could still vote and play. I guess we'll find out in 2 weeks how it really works.

I don't think this challenge was any worse than most at this stage of the game. I think last year's was a bit easier to accommodate the old man, but in season 8 they were hanging upside down and season 9 was similar to this (with the disco balls).


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> I don't think this challenge was any worse than most at this stage of the game. I think last year's was a bit easier to accommodate the old man, but in season 8 they were hanging upside down and season 9 was similar to this (with the disco balls).


I don't ever remember this much puking.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Oh and Jeff is CRUSHING in an informal poll on the CBS BB forum. Its not even close.

He has like 82%.


----------



## realityboy

The puking was new, and I guess that's from the spinning, but the disco balls spun also...I don't think they planned on there being lots of puking.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So, the POV is over, Michelle has won, Russ is back to yelling at Ron and telling him he's going home, and Ron is holed up in his room in bed with a flushed face reading his bible. Just like the good ole day this season. I think the plan will stick this time.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Yes. Ronnie doesn't have the votes to stay. I just wonder if Jesse and his little shadow have to balls to cast their votes to evict Lydia. I doubt it. It will most likely be unanimous. Chee-ma will definitely fall in line and vote with her chummy snuggle boy.


----------



## Ment

Jesus, everyone has a burr up their ass tonight. So much arguing. Thought Russ was going to slap Chima. Russ vs Chima, Nat vs Michelle, Kev vs Ronnie. That was like a Royal Rumble in there tonight.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Edit: Was working on my post when you posted Ment. Crazy huh?

Huge huge huge fights last night. I'm trying to work my way through the flashbacks. Russ got caught overworking his game and is basically in the same place Ronnie was after he got caught and the house hates him. Kevin went ghetto on Ronnie and nearly got physical. Chima (the *****) threw water in Russ's face. And everyone is trying to use the blowups to advance their own agendas. Lots of blame laying going around and I'm very confused. All I'm sure of now is that I hate Ronnie as much as ever and I hate Chima even more than ever. 

I'm not sure where I stand on Russ. I never really liked him, but my hate for Chima is making me take his side. She called him a terrorist (referring to his Lebanese ethnicity), tried to provoke Russ to hit her (she's mentioned before that she'd like to get him thrown out by provoking him to hit her), threw water in Russ's face after Russ had left the fight to be by himself and cool down...

So much to watch. This Flashback feature is great!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Oh, and Kevin and Lydia accused Ronnie of being a racist because he said yesterday that Hitler was a great public speaker. I hate that stuff. That's basically the kind of fights we had last night. People yelling out any and everything to try and win. Horrible, mean, ugly stuff.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I was EXHAUSTED after watch BBAD. I just sat there for a minute and said "WOW".

The paranoia is CRAZY.

Did anyone see the night before last when Russell was laying flat on the floor on the landing outside the HOH room trying to hear anything incriminating or any scheming?


----------



## Ment

Russ' paranoia is off the meter which is why Jessie's and Nat's lie about Michelle worked so well. Since Chima is mad at Jessie for not coming to her rescue in the argument I wonder if she'll blow it up and goad Russell at how stupid he was to believe Jessie's and Nats lie since she knew about it. Off to bed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

So far, I've got this much figured out (I think. Help me out here).

Russ lost his mind, basically. Jess and Nat lied to Russ about Michelle wanting to keep Ronnie. Chima (the *****) has been wanting to get rid of Russell for a while now and Russ called her on it. It seems that Russ got what Chima and Michelle have said mixed up and threw out accusations that weren't quite true (though not entirely false either, as far as I can tell). Michelle defended herself. Russell got loud and called her a liar. Chima barked up , using the confusion to hide her skullduggery.

Michelle is entirely confused at this point, not knowing the extent of the groundwork that Jessie, Nat, and Chima have laid to destroy Russell, so in her mind Russell is an absolute lunatic making up lies about everyone in the house.

Jessie is hiding in the have not room, not wanting anything to do with the bomb that just exploded (that he helped build).

Chima continues to get loud, agressive, and ugly. Russell continues is usual verbal assault.

Nat wants to use this fight to save Ronnie and put all the blame on Russel, but Kevin and Lydia will have none of it. Ronnie sees an opening and enters the room to try his old routine. Kevin and Ronnie go chest to chest (so hilarious). 

A little later, Michelle and Nat argue about something, not sure what. 

Jeff and Jordan stay out of the whole mess (good for them) as does Jessie.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> So far, I've got this much figured out (I think. Help me out here).
> 
> Russ lost his mind, basically. Jess and Nat lied to Russ about Michelle wanting to keep Ronnie. Chima (the *****) has been wanting to get rid of Russell for a while now and Russ called her on it. It seems that Russ got what Chima and Michelle have said mixed up and threw out accusations that weren't quite true (though not entirely false either, as far as I can tell). Michelle defended herself. Russell got loud and called her a liar. Chima barked up , using the confusion to hide her skullduggery.
> 
> Michelle is entirely confused at this point, not knowing the extent of the groundwork that Jessie, Nat, and Chima have laid to destroy Russell, so in her mind Russell is an absolute lunatic making up lies about everyone in the house.
> 
> Jessie is hiding in the have not room, not wanting anything to do with the bomb that just exploded (that he helped build).
> 
> Chima continues to get loud, agressive, and ugly. Russell continues is usual verbal assault.
> 
> Nat wants to use this fight to save Ronnie and put all the blame on Russel, but Kevin and Lydia will have none of it. Ronnie sees an opening and enters the room to try his old routine. Kevin and Ronnie go chest to chest (so hilarious).
> 
> A little later, Michelle and Nat argue about something, not sure what.
> 
> Jeff and Jordan stay out of the whole mess (good for them) as does Jessie.


SPOT ON.

I would only add that Chima's bitterness toward Russell partly stemmed from the fact that he kind of dismissed her obvious romantic interest in him. He tried to use it to his advantage, but clearly couldn't take her for very long. What man could?? She is a horrible human being.


----------



## uncdrew

Man, I'm missing out.

Chima has a crush on Russell? Wha? When did that happen?

What was the lie Nat & Jess told Russell about Michelle?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Chima has been hugging and rubbing on Russell for several days. They've had a few pre-bedtime snuggles. Clothes on, hard on kind of stuff.

Jessie told Russ that Michelle was going to vote to keep Ronnie. Russ was already stressing and paranoying all day for some reason.

Ronnie crying and Jordan laughing at him in another room.


----------



## Ment

LOL was that when BB told Ronnie to stop fake crying?


----------



## realityboy

I have to admit that we burst into laughter when BBAD switched to Ronnie crying. It is funny. You're summary sounds about right. Russell, who was already paranoid, believed Natalie and Jessie when they shifted blame for everything to Michele. The blowup with Chima was a lot more personal. Michele doesn't know that they lied and so now Russell looks like a complete psycho to her. The Natalie/Michele fight was about Ronnie. Natalie stated that she knew Ronnie lied to everyone and was horrible to them but he didn't do anything to her. Michele told her that meant that Natalie had no respect for anyone else in the house. Natalie tried to say that it was the same for Michele when she voted to keep Braden. Michele pointed out that she was voting against Chima not for Braden, and Chime agreed with this siding with Michele. Then Ronnie got involved so the subject was changed.

One interesting note that hopefully goes somewhere is that Chima had a long talk with Jordan after the first fight, and she let it slip that Jessie/Natalie wanted to backdoor Russell all along.


----------



## Snappa77

Thanx for the updates.

Pls keep them coming.


----------



## uncdrew

Snappa77 said:


> Thanx for the updates.
> 
> Pls keep them coming.


Agreed, thanks everyone. :up:


----------



## Einselen

Where are the youtube vid clips of this are they being pulled that quickly? How about dailymotion?

Also where are all the good screencap links? I thought I remembered last year we shared a lot more and this year we even have flashback and I don't see as much, I see more what seems like junk on the other BB screen cap sites.


----------



## Ment

There are some good clips of the fights on Clipser http://www.clipser.com/search.php?p=1&total=399&search=bb11&type=videos&sortby=1&cat=

There are less cappers this year due to the FlashBack feature on feeds, its easier to just reference a timestamped URL to those who watch the feeds and they can retrieve any BB moment.


----------



## realityboy

I haven't watched much today, but I did tune in this morning to see what happened after everyone had a night to sleep and think. I watched Michele and Russell's conversation with each other. They both say that they are not mad at the other and Russell said that he thought Michele was his only chance on the upcoming HOH. She said that he also had Jeff/Jordan so I guess those 4 are still ok for now. Russell would likely jump to the other side if they won, though.


----------



## Mispelld

Ment said:


> There are some good clips of the fights on Clipser http://www.clipser.com/search.php?p=1&total=399&search=bb11&type=videos&sortby=1&cat=
> 
> There are less cappers this year due to the FlashBack feature on feeds, its easier to just reference a timestamped URL to those who watch the feeds and they can retrieve any BB moment.


Thanks very much for the Clipser link.

I'd pay to watch Ronnie cry on pay per view. It's hilarious. What a little girl.


----------



## Ment

Tonight oh Lydia what a mess, that girl has some major issues talking about cutting and harming herself over Jessie. This is why the network show is so different than what you see on feeds. CBS will never show this.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

They edited out the mooning part of the truth or dare game and that's pretty tame once you add a blur.

There was a lot of talk in the house about the acquaintance of Chima's who appeared as part of the POV comp this week. One of the tipping points in the Chima/Russel feud was when Russell flirted with this chick and got down on one knee 'fake proposed' to her.

Chima got irritated about it and Russell in turn felt Chima was getting crazy possessive under the circumstances.

They totally edit the chick out of the POV comp segment on the network show. The guys were talking a lot about how hot she was. I was looking forward to seeing her. Hmppf!

The roman soldier dude was shown, but I couldn't care less about seeing him.

I'm pretty sure that the BB producers had no idea the actress/model they'd hired knew Chima beforehand. Even though Chima wasn't competing in the competition, BB no doubt wants everything to appear totally above board.

I bet the girl was pissed. Obviously she gets paid whether she appears on TV or not, but she couldn't have been pleased that she was cut from the show entirely.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yeah, I was disappointed that we didn't see that girl.

I just watched a flashback from August 1 with Russ and Chima planning a fake fight. They discuss pretty much everything that happened in the fight last night. And Jordan told Jeff that she saw Russ wink at Chima last night during the fight. If they were acting they did a remarkable job of it and fooled me completely. I don't know what to think. I guess we'll find out Thursday.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed that we didn't see that girl.
> 
> I just watched a flashback from August 1 with Russ and Chima planning a fake fight. They discuss pretty much everything that happened in the fight last night. And Jordan told Jeff that she saw Russ wink at Chima last night during the fight. If they were acting they did a remarkable job of it and fooled me completely. I don't know what to think. I guess we'll find out Thursday.


Wow. Can you get an acting Emmy if you're on a reality show?? I smell a new category.


----------



## Cindy1230

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed that we didn't see that girl.
> 
> I just watched a flashback from August 1 with Russ and Chima planning a fake fight. They discuss pretty much everything that happened in the fight last night. And Jordan told Jeff that she saw Russ wink at Chima last night during the fight. If they were acting they did a remarkable job of it and fooled me completely. I don't know what to think. I guess we'll find out Thursday.


Chima and Russell staged their fight


----------



## Einselen

Ment said:


> Tonight oh Lydia what a mess, that girl has some major issues talking about cutting and harming herself over Jessie. This is why the network show is so different than what you see on feeds. CBS will never show this.


How far will BB let her go? I think if she cuts herself she should be out for eval but will they let her sit in the house until she a) hurts herself or b) stabs Jessie (or hurt someone else)?



Cindy1230 said:


> Chima and Russell staged their fight


Oh Snap!  I wonder if this will make it into the network show (I have yet to see last night's episode.


----------



## realityboy

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed that we didn't see that girl.
> 
> I just watched a flashback from August 1 with Russ and Chima planning a fake fight. They discuss pretty much everything that happened in the fight last night. And Jordan told Jeff that she saw Russ wink at Chima last night during the fight. If they were acting they did a remarkable job of it and fooled me completely. I don't know what to think. I guess we'll find out Thursday.


He told Michele the winking (he actually said he blew her a kiss) was him trying to get under Chima's skin because she was so upset. I don't think this was staged. They went too personal for it to be staged. Didn't they agree to make up after the staged fight? He did have a staged fight with Michele the day before.

Edit: Also when talking alone immediately before the blowup...they didn't mention that it was fake. It was Chima insisting that Michele be brought upstairs to confront him about his lies. Why would she do that for a fake fight?


----------



## jradford

realityboy said:


> He told Michele the winking (he actually said he blew her a kiss) was him trying to get under Chima's skin because she was so upset. I don't think this was staged. They went too personal for it to be staged. Didn't they agree to make up after the staged fight? He did have a staged fight with Michele the day before.
> 
> Edit: Also when talking alone immediately before the blowup...they didn't mention that it was fake. It was Chima insisting that Michele be brought upstairs to confront him about his lies. Why would she do that for a fake fight?


So what's going on with Russ and Michelle? I read the live updates, but I have absolutely no clue if Russell A) really hates Michelle and wants her out next, (like he tells Jessie/Nat), B) Is playing up the "I hate Michelle" to HIDE the fact that they are working together or C) Is just purely playing both sides.


----------



## Ment

jradford said:


> So what's going on with Russ and Michelle? I read the live updates, but I have absolutely no clue if Russell A) really hates Michelle and wants her out next, (like he tells Jessie/Nat), B) Is playing up the "I hate Michelle" to HIDE the fact that they are working together or C) Is just purely playing both sides.


I don't know what paranoid Russ is doing either besides playing both sides. His strategy is incoherent. At least Ronnie is consistent i.e lie every chance he gets


----------



## realityboy

I think Russ's just playing both sides and will only commit to one after the HOH (which could screw him since he still won't know who has the coup). Michele thinks Russ is still with her, but so do Jessie and Natalie. Jessie and Natalie are more loyal to Chima though and don't really trust Russ.

He did make up with Michele after the fight, but he did the same with Ronnie including fake fighting with him. Then he wanted Ronnie gone. Russ really doesn't make that much sense, and he is always paranoid.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

It is just so hard to figure Russell out. But he does seem determined to get Ronnie out after sneaking him food and stuff when Ronnie was locked up in the HOH room. I thought they really had an alliance. 

If the Chima fight was staged, it had to be the best staged event ever. That fight was horrible. 

One minute Jessie and Nat is his buddy. Then the next he likes Jeff and Jordan.

I think somebody needs to give that guy some Prozac.


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Yeah, I was disappointed that we didn't see that girl.
> 
> I just watched a flashback from August 1 with Russ and Chima planning a fake fight. They discuss pretty much everything that happened in the fight last night. And Jordan told Jeff that she saw Russ wink at Chima last night during the fight. If they were acting they did a remarkable job of it and fooled me completely. I don't know what to think. I guess we'll find out Thursday.


I'm with the camp that says the fight was real going by tonights feeds. Chima and Russ argue about last night on a less confrontational level.

BB says if Lydia talks about cutting herself again she is out the door. Jessie's a dou*che and a half. During lockdown he stayed in the same room with Lydia even though she is in an emotional state and doesn't want to be near him and asked him to leave.

BB started playing rotating audio messages from fans into the house. I don't know if they were actual fans that spoke the messages. But one about Nat not taking showers (she acknowledged taking only one shower for the last week  ) and Ronnie picking belly lint while reading the Bible made me laugh.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I hate these people, I really do. Jeff, Jordan, and Michelle excepted, the others can go to hell.


----------



## Alfer

I rarely watch After Dark but switched to it last night...and the one thing that struck me is how the group as a whole seems to NOT dislike each other when they're on a non-primetime day.

Last night the whole group was just sitting outside chillin and all were talking to each other as is they were best buds...or at least it sure SEEMED that way to me.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'm not sure if what you saw was the calm BEFORE the storm or the calm AFTER. But, there was plenty of shouting and name calling last night. Another house eruption, mostly aimed at Michelle. Russell is still paranoid and started it all off. Ronnie kept the nastiness toward Michelle going until early in the morning, egged on by Natalie. He said some pretty nasty things to her and I heard him practice his eviction speech--which is going to be another doozy--this one aimed solely at Michelle. 

He's an ugly little creature who cried when Kevin backed him down and when Russ went off on him last week, he waddled back inside when Laura went off on him, but he's finally found he can stand up to the shyest, mousiest girl in the house. He's a pathetic loser.


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> I'm not sure if what you saw was the calm BEFORE the storm or the calm AFTER. But, there was plenty of shouting and name calling last night. Another house eruption, mostly aimed at Michelle. Russell is still paranoid and started it all off. Ronnie kept the nastiness toward Michelle going until early in the morning, egged on by Natalie. He said some pretty nasty things to her and I heard him practice his eviction speech--which is going to be another doozy--this one aimed solely at Michelle.
> 
> He's an ugly little creature who cried when Kevin backed him down and when Russ went off on him last week, he waddled back inside when Laura went off on him, but he's finally found he can stand up to the shyest, mousiest girl in the house. He's a pathetic loser.


Wow, he does suck. I knew that, but still... 

Michelle? Seriously? There are people who deserve some attacks. But not her.


----------



## jradford

uncdrew said:


> Wow, he does suck. I knew that, but still...
> 
> Michelle? Seriously? There are people who deserve some attacks. But not her.


Michelle has really has been a little sketchy on her motives. It seemed to me like she TRIED to play both sides, but neither side seemed to buy it so she's kind of been just out there on her own. Jess and Nat threw a lie out there saying she said SOMETHING, (I honestly don't understand, but they call it Green Room Gate on the updates,) and she's such a terrible speaker that she couldn't look guiltier, except that she ISN'T lying. If she has any sense, she will not longer try to be strategic or devious or anything like that, and just latch onto Jordan and Jeff, if they let her.

On a side note, on the updates, I love how Jess has kind of approached Jeff twice about Jeff/Jord teaming up with Jess/Nat/Chima after this week and Jeff has essentially said, "Why? I'll be the lowest one on the totem pole of the group." I think Jesse comeback was something like, "Would you rather be lowest on a strong totem pole or highest on a weak one?" and Jeff basically made it clear that whatever kind of totem pole he's on, it won't be on Jesse's. _(Michael Scott/ That's what she said.)_


----------



## realityboy

The Green Room lie is so frustrating. Basically, Natalie & Jessie decided to blame their wanting to vote to keep Ronnie on Michele. Chima was there when they decided so she knows it's a lie, but Russell really believes them completely to the point of alienating the one person that had his back (Michele) to stay true to the side that has openly talked of getting rid of him.

Michele never really tried to join Jessie's side and has always stayed sort of true to Jeff/Jordan. Jessie thought she was going to join his side last week and that she owed him because...? He nominated her and she took herself off with the veto.

I love how everyone thinks Jeff or Jordan will win the power since they are the most likable. I even heard Natalie telling Jessie that they (Jeff/Jordan) were the only people in the house that don't lie.


----------



## jradford

I'm worried Jeff isn't going to have a reason to use the CDT. Chima doesn't seem to have JJ or even Michelle as a target at all. She seems ready to get Russ out, but if I'm Jeff, do i care? Jeff seems to know that Russ is completely untrustworthy, so why stop him from going home and pissing off the whole house? I love the idea of getting Jesse up on the block and out the door, but if things go as planned, I don't really think it's in Jeff's best interest to break out the power. I still hope he does, though.


----------



## Ment

Well at the moment Chima is thinking Russell and Lydia as nominations. Assuming no one changes noms after POV, Jeff can replace Russell with Jessie. That would keep Jeff and Jordan pretty safe if Jessie leaves, as Natalie would be the only threat the next week for HOH.


----------



## jradford

Ment said:


> Well at the moment Chima is thinking Russell and Lydia as nominations. Assuming no one changes noms after POV, Jeff can replace Russell with Jessie. That would keep Jeff and Jordan pretty safe if Jessie leaves, as Natalie would be the only threat the next week for HOH.


Would he have the votes to get Jesse out? He'd have to make sure Michelle was on board, but Jordan and Kevin should be locks. That leaves Nat, Russell as remaining 2 votes so Jesse gonzo. I like that. Chima has no problem with Jeff/Jordan right now so this would surely make him her target, but with the mind control that Jesse uses on some of those people, I think it's worth the risk.


----------



## DancnDude

I bet it doesn't get used, which will suck. It's just something that the circumstances need to line up perfectly. If you aren't being targeted by the HoH, and one of the people who you want out is already nominated and probably going home, why piss off the HoH by changing their nominations? I'm not sure Jeff and Russell are that tight that he'd use the power to save him.

They should have given the person the CDT the 2nd week and allowed them to use it for any of the next 4 evictions. That way it would almost certainly be used.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I've been watching the feeds a little this morning. (Did I mention I hate this season?)

Chima is swearing up and down that if somebody uses the power to remove her noms and replace them, she will go crazy on live tv. She keeps saying she's "not kidding". That she will make them sorry they f'ed with her. I believe her. 

Russell has picked up on the "Michelle is crazy" routine and has been attacking her. The girl is just really bad at the game and can't lie worth a darn. She's gone to Chima for protection and has been basically throwing Jeff under the bus, I think because she believes that's what Chima wants to hear. They're all worried about Jeff using the power.

Now Chima is making fun of the "clique twist" and saying all the twists are stupid. And Fish (feeds blocked).

I just want them to have fun once in a while. I like scheming and backstabbing as much as the next guy, but enough is enough. Please stop casting crazy people.


----------



## uncdrew

I hope no one is scared by Chima. Meaning Jeff, specifically.

Once one of Jessie/Natalie go, Chima has very little power. And could quite possibly be on the block next week. 

Let her be crazy while HoH to help get more votes against her.


----------



## MikeekiM

I am really hoping that they put up Jeff and Jordan, and Jeff uses the secret power to put up those in Chima's alliance (not really care who to be honest)...

Chima is talking a lot of sh*t that the secret power better not replace her authority, or what was the whole benefit of getting HoH... And that they don't want to mess with her on live TV, and that she is going to have a sh*t-fit on national TV, and really show people what reality television is all about...

I want to see her deliver against this promise...


----------



## uncdrew

MikeekiM said:


> I am really hoping that they put up Jeff and Jordan, and Jeff uses the secret power to put up those in Chima's alliance (not really care who to be honest)...
> 
> Chima is talking a lot of sh*t that the secret power better not replace her authority, or what was the whole benefit of getting HoH... And that they don't want to mess with her on live TV, and that she is going to have a sh*t-fit on national TV, and really show people what reality television is all about...
> 
> I want to see her deliver against this promise...


Me too. Psycho...


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Nominated for eviction are.....



Spoiler



Russell and Lydia.


----------



## Snappa77

I think the noms are gonna stay the same UNLESS Russell gets POV. Then it will get interesting. Cuz Chima will probably put up Michelle vs Lydia and if Jeff is smart he will use the "POWAH" and put up Jessie and Natalie. 

We will see.



**No need for spoiler tags in a thread specifically for this stuff.**


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Kevin won, and surprisingly Lydia agrees with him that he should not use the POV on her. They want to keep the noms the same because Lydia has the votes to stay and they don't want to upset anyone. It would be better for Jeff if he did take Lydia off, because Chima would then put Jordan up and Jeff would have a clear reason to use the power. 

Looks like Jeff is going to be a target next week. Lucky for him, Russell will still be there to take some of the heat. And speculation on the boards is that the next HOH comp is questions about former housemates, most of whom spent most of their day with Jeff and Jordan. If so, they'll have a good chance of winning. Would be nice to see them chilling in the HOH room while people kiss their butt.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> They want to keep the noms the same because *Lydia has the votes to stay*





Fool Me Twice said:


> *Russell will still be there* to take some of the heat.


Which is it?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Both. Jeff has the coup d'etat and will use it to replace Chima's noms with Jess and Nat.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Oh, in case you're wondering, Chima believes America gave Jeff the power because only red states watch BB. The blue states read books. She laid out the voting order based on skin tone. Of their group, Nat got the most votes, but they still hate her because she's latina. Chima also thinks she can get away with calling Russell a terrorist because America hates middle-easterners. She's a lovely person. I want to marry a girl just like her.


----------



## USAFSSO

Fool Me Twice said:


> Both. Jeff has the coup d'etat and will use it to replace Chima's noms with Jess and Nat.


This would make the show fun to watch, at least on Thurs. I just want to see Nat twist in the wind. And watching Jess have no time get the votes in his favor. I'm sure he will just pout and not explode.


----------



## USAFSSO

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, in case you're wondering, Chima believes America gave Jeff the power because only red states watch BB. The blue states read books. She laid out the voting order based on skin tone. Of their group, Nat got the most votes, but they still hate her because she's latina. Chima also thinks she can get away with calling Russell a terrorist because America hates middle-easterners. She's a lovely person. I want to marry a girl just like her.


That would never make it on CBS broadcast. If that was said it needs to be. sometimes I wish they did like the first year and give us a chance to vote people out. She is and evil evil person.


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, in case you're wondering, Chima believes America gave Jeff the power because only red states watch BB. The blue states read books. She laid out the voting order based on skin tone. Of their group, Nat got the most votes, but they still hate her because she's latina. Chima also thinks she can get away with calling Russell a terrorist because America hates middle-easterners. She's a lovely person. I want to marry a girl just like her.


She was on the brains team, right? 

When she won HoH Julie Chen said to her: "So Ronnie really helped you with the questions" to which Chima laughed like it was the funniest thing ever.



I didn't get that. I don't get her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

One interviewer asks Ronnie the hard questions. And gets blackballed from future interviews. 
http://www.mediafiends.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6622&Itemid=38


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> One interviewer asks Ronnie the hard questions. And gets blackballed from future interviews.
> http://www.mediafiends.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6622&Itemid=38


That actually made Ronnie look a bit better IMHO.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> One interviewer asks Ronnie the hard questions. And gets blackballed from future interviews.
> http://www.mediafiends.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=6622&Itemid=38


Awesome.

My favorite question was...



> I don't get Natalie's aversion to personal hygiene. How bad does that girl smell? She looks awful in the feeds.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> Both. Jeff has the coup d'etat and will use it to replace Chima's noms with Jess and Nat.


I don't think that's gonna happen.

This is really the biggest collections of disgusting human beings they've ever assembled.


----------



## gossamer88

Something tells me Ronnie and those already evicted may have a chance to come back into the house.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

gossamer88 said:


> Something tells me Ronnie and those already evicted may have *a chance* to come back into the house.


0%.


----------



## TriBruin

gossamer88 said:


> Something tells me Ronnie and those already evicted may have a chance to come back into the house.


Not a chance. When they have done that in the past, the evicted HGs were sequestered and interviews had only a limited number of questions. These evicted HGs have too much information now. It would not be fair.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

TriBruin said:


> ...the evicted HGs were sequestered and interviews had only a limited number of questions. These evicted HGs have too much information now. It would not be fair.


Yes. Its a dead giveaway that this won't happen. Sorry to dash anyone's hopes.


----------



## Stylin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh, in case you're wondering, Chima believes America gave Jeff the power because only red states watch BB. The blue states read books. She laid out the voting order based on skin tone. Of their group, Nat got the most votes, but they still hate her because she's latina. Chima also thinks she can get away with calling Russell a terrorist because America hates middle-easterners. She's a lovely person. I want to marry a girl just like her.


OMG! It was totally said as a joke (red v blue states - remember she reminded them those states also voted for Obama? lol)! It came after the guests said it's mostly red states who probably voted since most of the phone calls that were played for them had southern accents. 
I never heard her make the 'America hates Terrorist' comment - not saying that she did or didnt say it, I just never heard it. She has been calling Russell a terrorist 'claiming' that it stems from him terrorizing the guests with his paranoia which may be true _now_, but in truth when she first started saying it, it was definitely racially motivated, and used as a slur. Russell has also resorted to calling Chima the N word (in convos with Jessie), but only after he heard her the terrorist comments and he certainly has not been making an issue of her race when he bashes her.

I don't think Jeff (I voted for him) is going to use the Power. He likes Russ, but I don't think wants him to stay. Russ hasn't been able to let this Chima fighting go (they had a 2nd fight last night instigated by Russ) and it's turning the houseguests off as bashingf her is all he's been doing, and also has been stirring up chit with alliances/friends (Kevin & Lydia, Michele & Jeff etc).What's worse is he did apologize and was convincingly very, very contrite (Chima barely saw through it) up until he got nominated, so it's just made him look even more shady. He shoulda played the "I'm hurt she didn't accept my apology/ she just hates me/i said sorry and wanna be her friend again" card. Instead he's just been going around *****ing. Promising to make a really scathing exit speech (can't wait!!). He has made himself look really bad to the guests, and Jeff & Jordan are pretty turned off.

I think Michelle or Lydia may be the next 'mutually agreed' house target...I'm hoping they get Jessie out first though...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Stylin said:


> OMG! It was totally said as a joke


I disagree.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Stylin said:


> OMG! It was totally said as a joke (red v blue states - remember she reminded them those states also voted for Obama? lol)! It came after the guests said it's mostly red states who probably voted since most of the phone calls that were played for them had southern accents.
> I never heard her make the 'America hates Terrorist' comment - not saying that she did or didnt say it, I just never heard it. She has been calling Russell a terrorist 'claiming' that it stems from him terrorizing the guests with his paranoia which may be true _now_, but in truth when she first started saying it, it was definitely racially motivated, and used as a slur. Russell has also resorted to calling Chima the N word (in convos with Jessie), but only after he heard her the terrorist comments and he certainly has not been making an issue of her race when he bashes her.


Are you defending Chima?? Are you trying to say she's not a horrid waste of space?


----------



## jradford

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Are you defending Chima?? Are you trying to say she's not a horrid waste of space?


I don't like her, but I don't hate her as much as I hated Ronnie. Ronnie, imo, is a waste of space. Chima is just annoying. I can't wait to see Chima lose it when Jeff uses the CDT.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

jradford said:


> I don't like her, but I don't hate her as much as I hated Ronnie. Ronnie, imo, is a waste of space. Chima is just annoying. I can't wait to see Chima lose it when Jeff uses the CDT.


I don't hate her as much as Ronnie OR Jessie. The most annoying thing about Chima is her voice. I don't pass judgement on people's looks. We all have mirrors to look in. If this "I hate Chima" is all because of what she did to Braeden--Braeden was out of line. He was cute and likable--but out of line. There was no reason to go down the line he went down. I didn't even know what a B______ was.


----------



## uncdrew

I really wish the dude on the brains team was the one to come back this season (rather than Jessie).

I think he had game, and I would have liked to see his interactions with Ronnie.


----------



## jradford

SoakinginSoap said:


> I don't hate her as much as Ronnie OR Jessie. The most annoying thing about Chima is her voice. I don't pass judgement on people's looks. We all have mirrors to look in. If this "I hate Chima" is all because of what she did to Braeden--Braeden was out of line. He was cute and likable--but out of line. There was no reason to go down the line he went down. I didn't even know what a B______ was.


I think it's what she's done AFTER what she did to Braden. She's been calling Russ a terrorist, and when she initially said it she absolutely meant it in the "all people of middle eastern decent are terrorists" way, not the "he's terrorizing people therefore he's a terrorist."

Braden was out of line. It was a nasty thing to say in the heat of the moment. Chima isn't fired up when she says it. She just casually and repeatedly calls Russ a terrorist. It's awfully hypocritical.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

jradford said:


> It's awfully hypocritical.


Exactly!


----------



## Snappa77

Sooooo....

You guys are arguing about a person who says terrorist. A person who says the N-word. A person who said Be--er.




They are all disgusting. Even Jeff who was saying fa--ot ALOT after his lil beef with Russell in the beginning of he season. 


There are hardly ANY likable ppl in this house. I like Kevin a little and I guess Jordan is ok but her Jessica Simpson like mind is painful to watch. 


I really hope the CDT is used just so we can see some fireworks. 

I really wish this was a shortened season. 

When does Amazing Race start again?

sigh. lol


----------



## Ment

Jordan is BBs version of 'Ellie Mae Clampett'  Pretty adorable to watch.


----------



## Stylin

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Are you trying to say she's not a horrid waste of space?


Umm yeah... I think I am. I don't dislike her, tho she can be annoying. Jessie, Lydia and Natalie annoy me more. I don't think any of the guests are a 'waste of space', but of course like some more than others. 
I am not 'defending' anyone, just ACCURATELY reporting what happened/ was said. That post read very differently from what actually happened. It's unfair to negatively slant something just because you don't like them, especially when many ppl didn't get to see it for themselves...Simple as that.

I don't really like this year's guest in general, but if I had to chose it would be Jeff, Jordan and Kevin - they are not malicious or catty like the rest. The actual CBS show sucks, the live feeds and BBAD is a completely different but very interesting beast - I'm addicted lol.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Michelle has a wardrobe malfunction. Looking pretty cute! (Semi-Adult)
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...513&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=


----------



## Alfer

Fool Me Twice said:


> Michelle has a wardrobe malfunction. Looking pretty cute! (Semi-Adult)
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...513&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=


Mmmm..


----------



## TriBruin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Michelle has a wardrobe malfunction. Looking pretty cute! (Semi-Adult)
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...513&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=


Marked for later.


----------



## realityboy

Ment said:


> Jordan is BBs version of 'Ellie Mae Clampett'  Pretty adorable to watch.


Someone (Chima?) actually told her that she would be perfect for that role.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Someone (Chima?) actually told her that she would be perfect for that role.


Chima is more of a dummy than Jordan then. What makes her think the girl can act? From what I've seen she'd be great in porno, but I think her talent would be limited to that.


----------



## realityboy

Apparently one of the perks of HOH this year is a good edit for the week. Seriously, now we get her rape story from week one as if it was told this week, and they tried to mitigate her terrorist comments by showing his past fights and making it seem like the terrorizing the house excuse wasn't thought up after the original comments. 

She had called him a terrorist few times before Kevin suggested that she say that she meant that he was terrorizing the house. She agreed that she should spin it that way. She said it was ok to call him a terrorist because Americans don't like middle easterners anyway, and she also said that CBS wouldn't show that and if the live feed viewers were upset, she didn't care.

I don't think she's a racist, but i don't really think very highly of her after some of her comments.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Apparently one of the perks of HOH this year is a good edit for the week......I don't think she's a racist, but i don't really think very highly of her after some of her comments.


I had the same thought. I think she's a disgusting person and a hypocrite.


----------



## Stylin

And I remember when the 1st argument happened and she (Chima) started calling him a terrorist, all of the HG's looked uncomfortable - they knew the name was based on race. When she started repeating it that night, Kevin admonished her a couple times telling her stop/not to say that.

And that's what I mean, the actual CBS show is sooo different from what the reality really is. Viewers really do not get to know the HG's true personalities via the cbs show.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The audience has been asked to arrive three hours earlier than normal for thursday's live show. Speculation is it's because of Chima's impending freak out. Don't know if that's true or not, but I hope they don't edit out all the good stuff if it happens.


----------



## hefe

Fool Me Twice said:


> The audience has been asked to arrive three hours earlier than normal for thursday's live show. Speculation is it's because of Chima's impending freak out. Don't know if that's true or not, but I hope they don't edit out all the good stuff if it happens.


How does the audience getting there earlier change anything?

I thought the live show was live. Is it pre-taped?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The speculation (from people not in the know) is that they might pre-tape it to give them time to edit Chima's promised explosion.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> The speculation (*from people not in the know*) is that they might pre-tape it to give them time to edit Chima's promised explosion.


Source?


----------



## uncdrew

Well that stinks.

We want (or need, rather) to see her explosion live.


----------



## Mispelld

If CBS is concerned about a potential "explosion" so much that they might tape and edit what is normally a live broadcast, perhaps they shouldn't be carrying BB on the schedule. Explosions, fireworks, drama, etc. is what we're all tuning in for. It would be counterproductive for CBS to mute that.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Mispelld said:


> If CBS is concerned about a potential "explosion" so much that they might tape and edit what is normally a live broadcast, perhaps they shouldn't be carrying BB on the schedule. Explosions, fireworks, drama, etc. is what we're all tuning in for. It would be counterproductive for CBS to mute that.


The only reason I could see needing to edit it is for language. They tend to block out large chunks of audio when live like Chima's last speech so we would miss the real effect of the blow up.


----------



## Stylin

Jeff seems to be contemplating using the Power. He has asked Michele and Kevin who they would vote for if Jessie & Natalie were on the block (raising house suspicions). Also today he was asking Jordan if they should keep Russell...
I really hope he doesn't and lets Russ get evicted. But I have to hand it to Russ, he's very good at creating doubt/paranoia in people's minds.


----------



## flyers088

Stylin said:


> Jeff seems to be contemplating using the Power. He has asked Michele and Kevin who they would vote for if Jessie & Natalie were on the block (raising house suspicions). Also today he was asking Jordan if they should keep Russell...
> I really hope he doesn't and lets Russ get evicted. But I have to hand it to Russ, he's very good at creating doubt/paranoia in people's minds.


Jeff is a tool. Why do you care who they vote out? Either one weakens their alliance. Why didn't he just keep his mouth shut and pull the switch tonight. Now everyone will spend the day scheming and then nothing will happen at the ceremony. What a TOOL!!


----------



## jradford

flyers088 said:


> Jeff is a tool. Why do you care who they vote out? Either one weakens their alliance. Why didn't he just keep his mouth shut and pull the switch tonight. Now everyone will spend the day scheming and then nothing will happen at the ceremony. What a TOOL!!


Maybe he cares because if Natalie goes, Jesse is a much bigger threat to him than the other way around. I can't imagine NOT doing what Jeff is doing.


----------



## uncdrew

Plus there's just too much time to not ask. They sit, they talk... it's bound to come up. I don't blame him, but he should have let others bring it up (if possible).

But hell, even if Natalie goes and Jessie stays it's not all that bad. Jessie's after him anyway, and this way he's after him with one less person (Natalie) on his team.


----------



## Stylin

The Jeff thing happened on Tues I think - he did ask casually. It raised suspicions, but wasn't confirmed. Put it this way, when it's revealed that Jeff has the power, the only person surprised will be Jordan.

Update:
Gosh! Men are sooo funny... Last night Russ was in the splash room talking to Michele, trying to get her vote. Jessie walks in and says "Michele this is the same guy that was in your face 4 days ago following you around the house calling you crazy etc". An argument ensues between Russ and Jessie, with Russ reminding Michele that Jessie encouraged Ronnie to dump water on her (tho Ronnie never followed through). So there they are standing face to face 2 inches apart yelling at each other, so heated that Michele leaves the room. Breaks for commercial, and when we come back Jessie is sitting down and Russ is laughing tousling Jessie's hair! I'm like WTF??? I 'think' what happened is that during the break one of them said something in the argument that made them laugh which broke the tension/argument. This definitely was not staged. Anyway, they sat down (Natalie joined them) started joking around, and started clearing their grievances - talking about how Russ got to the point of most likely being evicted (being paranoid, evicting Ronnie, fighting w/ Chima etc). Jess thinks Russ should be satisfied cuz' he has made $25K in 5 weeks ($10k he won, but don't understand the remainder - maybe thats what BB pays them?). BTW, Russ feels he has a chance of staying as he thinks he has Jeff, Jordan & Michele's vote and is trying to convince Jess to vote for him. BUT, HG's have already taped their goodbye message. Jordan and Michele said they said sry/had to vote him out/goodbye. All HG's, except for Jeff (sleeping) and Russ, are in HOH room discussing/bashing Russ. So it looks pretty much like Russ has no chance of staying unless the Power is used. HG's feel pretty sure Jeff has it but won't use it.


----------



## uncdrew

Stylin said:


> The Jeff thing happened on Tues I think - he did ask casually. It raised suspicions, but wasn't confirmed. Put it this way, when it's revealed that Jeff has the power, the only person surprised will be Jordan.




So Lydia really is babysitter of the rich and famous? Or was that photoshop?


----------



## Cindy1230

Fool Me Twice said:


> The speculation (from people not in the know) is that they might pre-tape it to give them time to edit Chima's promised explosion.





rrrobinsonjr said:


> Source?


Thursdays BB11 eviction will be pre-taped


----------



## Ment

Cindy1230 said:


> Thursdays BB11 eviction will be pre-taped


This will suck, why can't they have a delay built in like radio broadcasts so they can beep the audio? BB must be afraid Chima will go on a racial tirade.


----------



## hefe

Ment said:


> This will suck, why can't they have a delay built in like radio broadcasts so they can beep the audio? BB must be afraid Chima will go on a racial tirade.


But they know they're on live TV. If she's that stupid, how'd she get in the brains clique?


----------



## EscapeGoat

hefe said:


> If she's that stupid, how'd she get in the brains clique?


Maybe she's a zombie.

You also have to remember that Ronnie was in the Brain clique. I think they just shortened the group's name from "Brains, when compared to Jordan Clique"


----------



## Ment

hefe said:


> But they know they're on live TV. If she's that stupid, how'd she get in the brains clique?


Chima doesn't care what the houseguests or the world at large thinks and she is pretty deliberate. Even her alliance knows they can't control her and have stated such multiple times on feeds. Its like the whole 'terrorist' thing that BB edited to make it seem like Chima started out calling Russell out for his intimidation as 'terrorizing' instead of linking it later. She could have called him a bully to begin with if that was the case.


----------



## uncdrew

I gotta think being on these shows is a CLM (Career Limiting Manuever) for many houseguests.

Yikes.

If Ronnie, Chima and a duck interviewed for a job with me, I'd take the duck.


----------



## flyers088

jradford said:


> Maybe he cares because if Natalie goes, Jesse is a much bigger threat to him than the other way around. I can't imagine NOT doing what Jeff is doing.


That's why people like that end up losing, they just can't keep their mouths shut. You never saw Dr. Will giving away all his plans to others. He would wait and spring his plan when the time was right.


----------



## marksman

flyers088 said:


> Jeff is a tool. Why do you care who they vote out? Either one weakens their alliance. Why didn't he just keep his mouth shut and pull the switch tonight. Now everyone will spend the day scheming and then nothing will happen at the ceremony. What a TOOL!!


LOL.

I don't agree that Jeff is a tool. I suspect the overwhelming majority of people who watch the show don't think he is a tool either.

He is asking the question because he wants people thinking about it. He wants them to vote Jesse out. Sure it is good either way, but it is BETTER for him if Jesse gets out. It is not close to being a draw.

Jesse is the focal point of the other side and if he leaves everything fails into little splintered pieces with no cohesion. With Natalie gone you would still have a focal point for others to rally around to come after Jeff.

Are you related to Jesse by any chance? lol


----------



## marksman

uncdrew said:


> So Lydia really is babysitter of the rich and famous? Or was that photoshop?


No there are a lot of pictures of her with the McCartney baby.

As for the taping, they are bringing in the studio audience at 11:30am today, when they normally bring them in at 2pm or 3pm. The show normally broadcasts live at 5:00pm PT. So it does seem like they are going to tape it.

Most likely because Chima spent all week threatening to throw a fit. She is a loose cannon and a massive racist, and I suspect they decided they could not risk it. She is a fool, as she knew about the CDT being in play when she decided to win HOH. So she has nobody to blame but herself. It is part of the game.

As long as Jesse goes home who cares. Jeff has said that too many people make plains and then change them on a las mintue whim. He has said for weeks he has wanted to put up Jesse and Natalie. Jesse and Natalie turned on him literally on Day 1 in the house... so I suspect Jeff will use the CDT and Jesse will go home.


----------



## Snappa77

I really hope Spineless aka Kevin goes on the block as a pawn next week and Lydia wins veto.


----------



## jradford

flyers088 said:


> That's why people like that end up losing, they just can't keep their mouths shut. You never saw Dr. Will giving away all his plans to others. He would wait and spring his plan when the time was right.


Invoking Dr. Will? Really? How different could two people's games be? Will was methodical, brash, and persuasive. He played the best game in a game that can be played many ways. In my mind, he will always be king. Jeff, on the other hand, is low-key and deliberate. He doesn't try, or know how, to use charm to his advantage. He waits until he has some power and then he makes a move, which seems to be getting Jesse out. He couldn't care less that other people have "figured out" that he has the CDT. He doesn't care how nice Jesse or Natalie are to him, or what "deals" they can make him. It doesn't change his plan. The only thing that MIGHT change his plan is if HE didn't think it would work. So he, fairly bluntly, finds out. Doing it this way also makes it pretty easy for the people he asks, (Jordan, Michelle), to figure out what's going to happen so that they don't totally screw it up once put on the spot. PLUS, while he doesn't care about pissing off Chima/Natalie if Jesse goes home, he needs to have some reassurance that it won't be him versus the entire house. He didn't ask Kevin and Lydia those questions because he has no intentions of trying to align with them. His circle will grow to 4, (Michelle, Russell, Jordan, HImself,) after he uses the CDT. As awesome as Will was, he didn't "spring a plan" without having some idea of what would happen afterwards.


----------



## Einselen

jradford said:


> His circle will grow to 4, (Michelle, Russell, Jordan, HImself,) after he uses the CDT.


I am not sure will Michele will lie after this. I think she is going to be the swing vote almost every other week. I think the HG probably see she is getting chummy with Chima and Nat as well.


----------



## Einselen

Also if they are pretaping the show does that mean the studio audience will be held until the show airs? What about cell phones, are those going to be prohibited. I mean sure it is only a few hours ahead of time but still I would think CBS may be worried about a leak, if not then why would they have a live eviction show or block out some competitions for the live feeds?


----------



## jradford

Einselen said:


> I am not sure will Michele will lie after this. I think she is going to be the swing vote almost every other week. I think the HG probably see she is getting chummy with Chima and Nat as well.


She has, but I think she'd side with Jordan/Jeff over them. I really don't think Jeff likes her very much, and is very wary of how wishy washy she is, but I think she's with him for this week, at the very least.


----------



## Einselen

jradford said:


> She has, but I think she'd side with Jordan/Jeff over them. I really don't think Jeff likes her very much, and is very wary of how wishy washy she is, but I think she's with him for this week, at the very least.


I would bring in Kevin and Lydia though. I mean Lydia will "owe" him for making sure she is safe (something Kevin should have already done, MORON) even though Russell is the intended target this week. Also Lydia for sure doesn't like Nat. I would also work on Michele as well, but not just count on her. There you will have Jeff, Jordan, Russell, Kevin, Lydia against Chima, Nat and Michele just out there. Yes it would be cleaner with less people so Michele over Kevin and Lydia would be cleaner so you don't have to start stabbing people in the back, but I wouldn't count on Michele coming through. Also with more people with you going for Chima next (I think she should be the next after Jessie) then it is ok if for some reason one wavers and goes to the other side on false hope and promises.


----------



## forecheck

Speculating here, but could the non-live show mean that Jeff will use the coup? BB could have told him he had to make a decision by last night or this morning, and if he said no he won't, then the live show goes on as scheduled (and he would lose any power if he tried to use it then).


----------



## Einselen

forecheck said:


> Speculating here, but could the non-live show mean that Jeff will use the coup? BB could have told him he had to make a decision by last night or this morning, and if he said no he won't, then the live show goes on as scheduled (and he would lose any power if he tried to use it then).


Possible, but they told him he has right up to the vote to decide so if they changed the rules that would be lame. BB house is so dynamic that from day to day things change a lot, so having the decision right before the "live" vote is the best way to present this power.


----------



## realityboy

I don't think CBS has ever said that it was non-live. All of this is because the tickets for the audience say to arrive at 11:30a instead of the usual 2:30p. It's kind of a leap to jump to the show being completely pre-taped. A logical leap, but still he could've used it last week, and the show wasn't pre-taped. Is Chima a bigger threat than Russell?

Michele has firmly told Jeff/Jordan that she was on their side several times and voted with them the one time that the vote was split. I'm not sure what else she can do to prove herself until she wins hoh. (and she is ok with Russell staying.)

Edit: The houseguests were told that it would be pre-taped, but no reason was given other than a possible preemption tonight.


----------



## Bob Coxner

Remember that the producers interfere a great deal through the DR sessions. They use leading questions and make suggestions to drive the show the way they think will be most interesting. Some of the hamsters even talked openly about it in the Evil Dick season.

I'm certain the producers already know whether Jeff will use it or not. He seems a pleasant guy and I'm sure he would give them an honest answer if asked. And, I'm sure they asked. I'm relatively certain they also made strong suggestions that he use it - knowing it could lead to a wild show and lots of press.

So...my bet is that he will use it and the show will is being pre-taped to handle what may happen afterwards.


----------



## jcondon

If Chima really does go off the deep end I wonder if their is something in their contracts about certain types of behavior being grounds for automatic eviction? I am pretty sure if one house guest hits another they are out. 

She is quickly becoming the most hated house guest for me. I hope she goes next week.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Bob Coxner said:


> Remember that the producers interfere a great deal through the DR sessions.


I have no doubt that they've specifically encouraged him to use it. They're just trying to make better television.


----------



## Ment

The magic 8-Ball says Jessie is out 3-2 and Michelle is new HOH.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> The magic 8-Ball says Jessie is out 3-2 and Michelle is new HOH.


???????????


----------



## Shaunnick

rrrobinsonjr said:


> ???????????


He said,



Ment said:


> The magic 8-Ball says Jessie is out 3-2 and Michelle is new HOH.


What's so hard to understand?


----------



## marksman

I have never known the Magic 8 ball to be wrong, and Michelle is insane, so it will be an interesting week.

I am pretty sure Michelle will threaten Jeff to sleep in the HOH with her or else she will put Jordan up.


----------



## uncdrew

So I guess by now it's filmed.

So what happened?


----------



## Ment

uncdrew said:


> So I guess by now it's filmed.
> 
> So what happened?


Per the 8-Ball, Jeff played the powah. Put Nat and Jessie up. Jessie went home 3-2. Chima played in HOH comp (was this a last minute rule?) and Michelle won HOH.


----------



## uncdrew

Oh. 


I didn't know 8-ball meant that's what really happened.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> Per the 8-Ball, Jeff played the powah. Put Nat and Jessie up. Jessie went home 3-2. Chima played in HOH comp (was this a last minute rule?) and Michelle won HOH.


MENT, WHAT WAS YOUR SOURCE?????!?!?!?!?


----------



## realityboy

It was on several sites. The first place I saw it was from BBLeak on twitter.


----------



## TheLaminator

It got leaked on some Big Brother fan sites a few hours ago. I know it was on Mortys.


----------



## Shaunnick

Chima is telling Kevin that she, Nat, and Lydia had a talk with BB about wanting to leave the house. Losers.


----------



## jcondon

Walking away from the chance to will a half million dollars? Brilliant. They should open the doors and say leave if you like. I bet none of the 3 is really serious. If they are they are stupid for being that upset over Jessie leaving.


----------



## Ment

rrrobinsonjr said:


> MENT, WHAT WAS YOUR SOURCE?????!?!?!?!?


I saw a text sent to a member on jokers. Then confirmed it with a text of my own. LOL people posting as anonymous can be fun eh.


----------



## marksman

Shaunnick said:


> Chima is telling Kevin that she, Nat, and Lydia had a talk with BB about wanting to leave the house. Losers.


The door is that way. No interviews, no follow up press. Do you think anyone will care if you leave.

I will throw a party for the entire United States except for Chima, her family and friends, Ronnie, his family and friends, Jesse, his family and friends, if Chima walks out.


----------



## hefe

Chima wants to have a talk with the producers? WTF is wrong with her?

That house must make people insane.

Or more insane.


----------



## TheLaminator

Lydia, Natalie and Chima were balling their eyes out tonight over Jessie. Hilarious!


----------



## nmiller855

If someone was just tuning in to BBAD, they might think that Jessie had died. Chima, Lydia & Natalie are having a wake for him. Toasting him & crying about how great he is. Now Chima is backpeddaling about why she put up Lydia. I hope Michelle puts up Chima & Natalie but I'm not sure she has the guts to do it.


----------



## Stylin

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I have no doubt that they've specifically encouraged him to use it. They're just trying to make better television.


I TOTALLY agree. All week there was really no indication Jeff was going to use it. I definitely think the producers pressured him to do it.

I'm mad Russell is still there, but also glad Jesse is gone. This shake up is definitely gonna be interesting!


----------



## Stylin

TheLaminator said:


> Lydia, Natalie and Chima were balling their eyes out tonight over Jessie. Hilarious!


OMG! I so can't believe these women! You'd think he was a saint or something. They are so dramatic and crazy. So funny how Lydia has totally forgotten she wanted to cut herself because he upset her so or Chima forgetting he wanted her out the house. This is so over the top drama. Wow!


----------



## realityboy

I'm so glad that Michele and Russell made amends. Hopefully he won't mess it up this time.

And if there were any questions about what exactly Chima meant by terrorist, tonight she said that Russell was the terrorist and she was the twin towers.

Chima is Michele's target this week. She told Kevin that she thought the girls alliance was sexist and not a good idea.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Chima is Michele's target this week. She told Kevin that she thought the girls alliance was sexist and not a good idea.


I think it's pretty obvious. She hadn't decided as of last night who was going to go up as #2. Anyone who sided Ronnie is in danger though. Michelle hasn't forgotten. Therefore, I think she'll put up Natalie.


----------



## Lopey

This could be a good week!! As long as Russel can keep his mouth shut, which he's actually been good at as long as he is not on the block...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Stylin said:


> I TOTALLY agree. All week there was really no indication Jeff was going to use it. I definitely think the producers pressured him to do it.


He's said for weeks he wants Jessie out, and ever since he's had the power he has been delicately (for Jeff) nudging Jordan, Michelle, and even Russell to vote out Jessie should he and Natalie end up on the block together. There hasn't been a doubt in my mind he was going to use it since last week. He would have done it with or without the producer's help. That being said, no question the producer's wanted him to use it since it was placed in the game specifically for him, and coached him up for several days.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Man, I just watched the wine and tears flashback from last night. What a pack of bats! Every year since BB6 viewers try to label a group "Nerd Herd 2.0" and I roll my eyes remembering just how ridiculous that group was. But this group just might earn that title!


----------



## Ment

Fool Me Twice said:


> Man, I just watched the wine and tears flashback from last night. What a pack of bats! Every year since BB6 viewers try to label a group "Nerd Herd 2.0" and I roll my eyes remembering just how ridiculous that group was. But this group just might earn that title!


Yeah BB HAS to make a segment from last night into the network show. It made me tear up laughing from how serious they took Jessie's eviction. He has achieved BB Sainthood according to those dopes.


----------



## uncdrew

Stylin said:


> I TOTALLY agree. All week there was really no indication Jeff was going to use it. I definitely think the producers pressured him to do it.


I really don't think it took much pressure. Jeff knew it was the right move.


----------



## uncdrew

realityboy said:


> I'm so glad that Michele and Russell made amends. Hopefully he won't mess it up this time.


Did they?

Last I saw was a fight at the pool table where Michelle stormed off. What did I miss?


----------



## JFriday

Stylin said:


> I TOTALLY agree. All week there was really no indication Jeff was going to use it. I definitely think the producers pressured him to do it.
> 
> I'm mad Russell is still there, but also glad Jesse is gone. This shake up is definitely gonna be interesting!


What indications were you looking for? He couldn't tell anyone.


----------



## Einselen

uncdrew said:


> I really don't think it took much pressure. Jeff knew it was the right move.


I think there is some pressure as whoever you pissed off will be going into the jury house. Thing is though in order for the jury to be judging you Jeff had to make this move to have at least a shot at the Final 2.

I think Jessie will respect the move as good gameplay and won't fault Jeff for it. I think Chima and Nat will be bitter and vote against Jeff in all cases unless it is Jeff and Russel in the final 2.


----------



## realityboy

uncdrew said:


> Did they?
> 
> Last I saw was a fight at the pool table where Michelle stormed off. What did I miss?


Admittedly it was after Jessie was gone, and she was HOH so it's not like he really had much of a choice in it. He can't go back to Chima. The 4 of them J/J/M/R all finally had a chance to talk together. They even talked of final 4 plans so hopefully this sticks.

And if anyone was still questioning Michele's loyalties to Jeff/Jordan, she had Jordan sleep up in the HOH room with her last night.


----------



## SoBelle0

Thanks again, everyone, for all the updates and information!! I don't get the feeds or Show, and am delighted when I get to read the 'behind the scenes' stories, fights, theories, etc. Your posts are much appreciated!!! 

Do any of you also read FoRT? I can't get in... anyone else having the same issue?


----------



## tiams

i dont get the feeds or After Dark, so I have a question. Did it ever come out that Natalie was lying bout her age? If so, was a big deal made of it?


----------



## realityboy

tiams said:


> i dont get the feeds or After Dark, so I have a question. Did it ever come out that Natalie was lying bout her age? If so, was a big deal made of it?


Chima is the only one in the house that knows she is lying. Jessie also knew. Last night, she was drinking wine as they did a toast to "The man. The myth. The legend." She said that she would get in trouble for drinking underage, but she didn't care. The rest of the houseguests are so clueless as to think CBS would let her drink underage on camera, so I doubt they'll figure it out.


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> Chima is the only one in the house that knows she is lying. Jessie also knew. Last night, she was drinking wine as they did a toast to "The man. The myth. The legend." She said that she would get in trouble for drinking underage, but she didn't care. The rest of the houseguests are so clueless as to think CBS would let her drink underage on camera, so I doubt they'll figure it out.


I'd like Michelle to nom Chima and Nat so that will get out front and center. Both have said they've never lied..etc..etc and it would be funny to see Chima throw Nat under the bus. Which given Chima's divaness would happen in a heartbeat.


----------



## Stylin

Yes, (last night) Michele was out at the pool with Jeff, Jordan and Russ. I don't remember the exact words, but it went something like: She asked Jeff who he thinks she should put up, and he said Chima and I 'think' Natalie. At that point Jordan and, especially, Russell started weighing in and breaking down votes, strategy etc... Michele said to Russell "So if I don't put you up, you're not gonna put me up right?". Russ says "Well you can ask him (Jeff), I've kept my word on anything I told him". Michele says "Yes, but you haven't said that to me, and I need to hear you say it". He says "Yes Michele, I give you my word" Then he said something like this is my alliance, I have no choice/place to go...With that they seemed to have made amends. At first I didn't understand why she didn't consider putting Russ up (beyond the alliance), but when you look back she is the cause of their rift/argument. She lied to Russ, then threw him under the bus with Chima, which caused his nom. Michele kinda owes Russ...



uncdrew said:


> I really don't think it took much pressure. Jeff knew it was the right move.





JFriday said:


> What indications were you looking for? He couldn't tell anyone.


Sry, I should have elaborated more...All last week, in the feeds, it was pretty clear that for the most part Jeff (and Jordan) didn't like Russ. They caught him lying to them several times, stirring up crap, kissing butt etc, he was drunk and annoying (Jordan finally broke down and told her he was annoying the crap out of her lol), Jeff also admitted he had a better 'endurance' chance against Jesse as opposed to Russ etc. Jeff had even told him the only hope he had was POV, and when he didn't get it they started saying "when" you leave the house not "if" etc. It was only _*after*_ Jeff was called into the DR 4x in one day (Tues or Wednes I think) that he started to say to Russ "think positive". Prior to that his attitude to Russ was "yeah, it just sux man". Maybe he was just 'acting' all along but I felt his annoyance with Russ was real. I suspect the producers broke down strategy to Jeff which convinced him to used the Coup. Anyway, just an opinion...


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I was so happy when Jeff used the CDT, it was like watching my favorite sports team win the championship. Once they said Chimasaurus Lips could play in the HOH I got a little nervous. When Michele won, I got really nervous thinking that she would stick with the women and put up Jeff/Jordan. Reading here about where Michele stands makes everything alright again.


----------



## realityboy

I don't think Michele really owes Russ anything after he called her out in front of Chima. You tell the truth to people that you trust and not people that call you out in front of others to make you a target. At that point, lying is ok. They do have a strange relationship though. They are back to having a final 2 deal now.


----------



## jcondon

realityboy said:


> You tell the truth to people that you trust and not people that call you out in front of others to make you a target. At that point, lying is ok. They do have a strange relationship though. They are back to having a final 2 deal now.


She really should have told him this is between you and me or don't use my name. I probably would have been pissed at her too but, would have let it drop a lot sooner then he did. It wasn't (to me anyway) a given that he was not to use what she said or repeat it.

I can understand why she lied though too.


----------



## jradford

For those unsure if Chima's terrorist comments are racially motivated, here's a gem from the live updates earlier today:

_Fri 12:10 PM BBT	Chima to Natalie in the RR "I can't believe that m'fer left his rosary in here. He's not even Catholic he's some extremist Muslim terrorist." N_T


----------



## timr_42

jradford said:


> For those unsure if Chima's terrorist comments are racially motivated, here's a gem from the live updates earlier today:
> 
> _Fri 12:10 PM BBT	Chima to Natalie in the RR "I can't believe that m'fer left his rosary in here. He's not even Catholic he's some extremist Muslim terrorist." N_T


I hope she is the next out the door.


----------



## nmiller855

I watch the episodes & Big Brother After Dark on Showtime 2. I get updates from Joker's updates where people report from the live feeds. I had the live feeds a coupld of years ago but had a lot of trouble staying connected.


----------



## jradford

timr_42 said:


> I hope she is the next out the door.


Chima and Natalie nominated. Natalie told Michelle that she was in trouble with God.


----------



## Stylin

jradford said:


> For those unsure if Chima's terrorist comments are racially motivated, here's a gem from the live updates earlier today:
> _Fri 12:10 PM BBT	Chima to Natalie in the RR "I can't believe that m'fer left his rosary in here. He's not even Catholic he's some extremist Muslim terrorist." N_T


I don't think anyone is unsure of the meaning behind Chima's 'terrorist' comments - it's long been established. She 'claims' it is in regard to Russell's bullying, but it was obvious from the moment she said it that it was racially motivated.

BTW, does anyone (those who watch BBAD and Live feed) else think that Michele has a crush on Jeff??


----------



## jradford

Stylin said:


> I don't think anyone is unsure of the meaning behind Chima's 'terrorist' comments - it's long been established. She 'claims' it is in regard to Russell's bullying, but it was obvious from the moment she said it that it was racially motivated.


True. I wasn't meaning to point fingers. I just thought this comment needed to be seen.


----------



## Ment

Stylin said:


> BTW, does anyone (those who watch BBAD and Live feed) else think that Michele has a crush on Jeff??


Like a 'do something about it' crush? Nah she's just horny and from her previous conversations in the house not used to being deprived.


----------



## DancnDude

WhiskeyTango said:


> I was so happy when Jeff used the CDT, it was like watching my favorite sports team win the championship. Once they said Chimasaurus Lips could play in the HOH I got a little nervous. When Michele won, I got really nervous thinking that she would stick with the women and put up Jeff/Jordan. Reading here about where Michele stands makes everything alright again.


LOL @ Chimasaurus Lips


----------



## nmiller855

Chima is acting like a spoiled brat. She refused to go get her microphone so Kevin went & got it for her & basically put it on her. She took it off & I believe the feeds said she actually through it in the hot tub so Kevin went & got her another one. This time she put it around her waist then took it off again. She's blaming Big Brother for her getting nominated & making rude comments to the production crew. They've caused the cameras to be cut off & fish put several times with the last one lasting quite a while. A miniature golf game was set up, possibly for the power of veto competition. Natalie threatened to take the balls with her when she was through practicing so the other side couldn't practice. Chima's group was using the longest setting on the washing machine & trying to make sure none of the others would get a chance to wash their clothes but they got distracted & Jeff got to finally wash some clothes. 
I don't know what type of actions they can take against the house members for not following their directions or intentionally destroying equipment but I believe money is deducted from their stipends for things that are destroyed.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The girls took Jeff's stuff out of his drawer and dumped it on his bed. They hid Russ's rosary and his hats. Nat and Lyd also talked about putting red m&m's in Michelle's food knowing she has an allergy to red dye. And we've had fish for the past hour. Rumor is the big wigs have been called in to give them a stern talking to. 

And James from BB6/7 says the fine for destroying a mic is $5,000. Nice one Chima.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Wow! Feeds back and no Chima! I think she's gone!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yup. Gone. Jeff and crew look very very happy.

Lydia was seen briefly in the backyard begging Natalie not to quit. (She said she won't.)


----------



## nmiller855

It does look like she's gone. They were talking about her having to meet with the legal department & not going to the jury house. Speculation about another nominee for the block, etc.


----------



## TriBruin

All I can say is Wow!


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I believe this is one of the "insiders" that posts on jokers.
http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...lposts&Main=12282850&Search=true#Post12282850


> Ok... I gotta share this.. Here's "What may have" happened. ;-)
> 08/15/09 05:01 AM
> Edit	Reply	Quote
> 
> This could have 'happened'..
> 
> ----
> Mike: Hey Guys, can you all come into the Livingroom please? We need to have a house meeting.
> 
> .... ... they speak .... ....
> 
> AG: You will be paying for the mic pack Chima, this will come out your Stipend.
> 
> Chima: You know what? ***** this *****. I'm outta here. love you, nat--you too Lydia. *throws something* (her mic?)
> 
> She presses the diary room button, it doesn't go green, she tries to pull the door open (EVERYONE is in the living room sitting down btw) and Chima says "don't ***** with me, open this damn door. NOW!"
> 
> Then Nat and Lydia want to leave with her, but production asks them to remain a moment..
> 
> AG: Everyone, PLEASE calm down!
> 
> Lydia gets up and tries to open the DR door, bangs on it, crying.
> 
> Chima was SCREAMING at AG! The entire control room was told to record everything in case something happened. Security may have been there too.
> 
> Result?
> 
> 1.Chima is the first BB USA contestant to ever QUIT.
> 2.For the first time ever. No eviction week. (since BB2?)
> 3.America will be voting as the seventh vote at jury.
> 4.Chima has forfeited ALL stipend, and will not be at the Finale night.
> 5.They will be showing this on TV Tuesday. (Probably edited to hell--removing all the good stuff )


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> 1.Chima is the first BB USA contestant to ever QUIT.
> 2.For the first time ever. No eviction week. (since BB2?)
> 3.America will be voting as the seventh vote at jury.
> 4.Chima has forfeited ALL stipend, and will not be at the Finale night.
> 5.They will be showing this on TV Tuesday. (Probably edited to hell--removing all the good stuff )


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> I don't think Michele really owes Russ anything after he called her out in front of Chima.....They are back to having a final 2 deal now.


I don't believe Michelle or Russ truly have any intention of keeping their word. Russ makes deals with EVERYONE. And Michelle doesn't trust Russ at all.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

nmiller855 said:


> It does look like she's gone. They were talking about her having to meet with the legal department & not going to the jury house. Speculation about another nominee for the block, etc.


It is sad in a way. This girl was raped by a serial killer. NONE of us know what kid of effect that would have on any of us or our family unless we have experienced it. I hope she gets the help she needs so she will not be so bitter!


----------



## Einselen

No eviction this week but it was a double eviction week so will we still have 1 week of BB in 1 hr?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Einselen said:


> No eviction this week but it was a double eviction week so will we still have 1 week of BB in 1 hr?


I would assume so, especially under the circumstances. They have plenty of time to retool for Thursday.


----------



## jcondon

Fool Me Twice said:


> I believe this is one of the "insiders" that posts on jokers.
> http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...lposts&Main=12282850&Search=true#Post12282850


If true Chima, Lydia and Natalie are the biggest morons ever. Walking away from the chance at 500,000? Over Jesse and maybe a rule or whatever that didn't go your way? If I was HOH that was a lame duck one I might not like it but, I think I could put it aside for a month or so to try and win the money.

Oh and if she is gone GREAT.


----------



## jcondon

marksman said:


> I will throw a party for the entire United States except for Chima, her family and friends, Ronnie, his family and friends, Jesse, his family and friends, if Chima walks out.


Do all three have to walk or just Chima? If just Chima you might owe the country a party (minus Chima of coarse).


----------



## jcondon

rrrobinsonjr said:


>


Thats not a jaw dropper.

Now this is a jaw dropper....


----------



## BWINKLER92

No one mentions last nights BBAD? What happened there? What is the reason Chima threw her mike, wasn't that on the feeds? Was this over her being nominated, can we confirn she was nominated and got mad over that? If so who was she mad at, the HOH? Please fill in more details. 

I went to some of those sites mentioned but it just says what they saw at a time but no analysis why it happened. Why would a person leave just because of being nominated, if that is what happened? Why would any others think about going? There has to be a lot more going on than just nominations.


----------



## Einselen

Also when did Lydia and Nat become friends? I guess since Jessie isn't there to fight over they can now share the common bond of their praise and lust of him.


----------



## Enrique

jcondon said:


> Thats not a jaw dropper.
> 
> Now this is a jaw dropper....


Mmm...that picture seem familiarly(I wonder who took it).


----------



## Einselen

Enrique said:


> Mmm...that picture seem familiarly(I wonder who took it).


I dunno but it looks like it was on a TiVo with the clock code turned on. BTW did you just point a camera at your screen and snap?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

BWINKLER92 said:


> No one mentions last nights BBAD? What happened there? What is the reason Chima threw her mike, wasn't that on the feeds? Was this over her being nominated, can we confirn she was nominated and got mad over that? If so who was she mad at, the HOH? Please fill in more details.


She's been acting like a baby ever since Jessie's eviction/Russell's second wind.

After she and Nat were nominated, the pouting and complaining went into an even higher gear.

She was yelling and production, pouting, etc.


----------



## jcondon

Enrique said:


> Mmm...that picture seem familiarly(I wonder who took it).


I took it from the other thread....



Never meant it to seem it was my picture.


----------



## Enrique

jcondon said:


> I took it from the other thread....
> 
> 
> 
> Never meant it to seem it was my picture.


 I was kidding, use it all you want.



Einselen said:


> I dunno but it looks like it was on a TiVo with the clock code turned on. BTW did you just point a camera at your screen and snap?


No, I have a Hava Box. It can recored off the Tivo(Or any box).

So I just recored that part on to my computer from the Hava Box, then played it in VLC and let it take a snapshots of the parts I wanted.


----------



## jradford

rrrobinsonjr said:


>


Agreed.


SoakinginSoap said:


> It is sad in a way. This girl was raped by a serial killer. NONE of us know what kid of effect that would have on any of us or our family unless we have experienced it. I hope she gets the help she needs so she will not be so bitter!


I can't stand Chima, but I agree with this to an extent. It's hard to know if her past has anything to do with why she walked out, but the fact that she's gone stinks. For me, the show is entertaining because of the people you root for and the people you root against. Without the other one, it gets boring quick. Hopefully, Nat and Lydia will eventually realize that drinking Big Brother Kool-Aid just because they lost their personal Jim Jones is a ridiculous reaction. It's the first time Natalie hasn't been in power and her reaction to it is embarrassing. If she can't find a way to adapt, she deserves to go next.


----------



## Snappa77

Has it been confirmed she is gone?

I know there is ALOT of speculation but any confirmation?

I really hope not. I cannot stand "get-a-long-gang" casts. I prefer drama and tension and .... good television.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Snappa77 said:


> Has it been confirmed she is gone?
> 
> I know there is ALOT of speculation but any confirmation?
> 
> I really hope not. I cannot stand "get-a-long-gang" casts. I prefer drama and tension and .... good television.


Definitely gone. Don't worry....there's still plenty of drama.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Snappa77 said:


> Has it been confirmed she is gone?
> 
> I know there is ALOT of speculation but any confirmation?
> 
> I really hope not. I cannot stand "get-a-long-gang" casts. I prefer drama and tension and .... good television.


Definitely down hill from here. Will not see too much of these ratings anymore:

Big Brother was the highest rated show of the night among adults 18-49 with a 2.6/9 (rating share), and averaged 7.61 million between 8p-9p.

Oh well...back to Jordan and Jeff staring into each other eyes.
Maybe Russel and Michelle will go psycho on each other.


----------



## PacMan3000

Definitely confirmed--more details are even coming out now:

http://www.examiner.com/x-11484-Boston-TV-Examiner~y2009m8d15-Details-on-Chima-quitting-Big-Brother-11-begin-to-surface-Poll

What I can't understand is why some people are so happy? Chima was great television, as was Ronnie at times. I'll never understand why people want the most polarizing people to leave the house.


----------



## Snappa77

PacMan3000 said:


> What I can't understand is why some people are so happy? Chima was great television, as was Ronnie at times. I'll never understand why people want the most polarizing people to leave the house.


Short memories. They forget what happened after Mega left the house during season one.

To recap for those who have forgotten.... *IT WAS SOFA KING BORING!!!!*

I really really REALLY miss Evil Dick and his spawn of satan offspring. Loved that season.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Snappa77 said:


> I really really REALLY miss Evil Dick and his spawn of satan offspring. Loved that season.


My favorite as well. Can't wait for him to return for the next all-stars.


----------



## Ment

It's pretty much Chima, her way or the highway no matter how much production kisses her ass. Maybe now she'll go into the seminary like Omarosa 

Now BB should edit her to be the racist diva she is.


----------



## jradford

rrrobinsonjr said:


> My favorite as well. Can't wait for him to return for the next all-stars.


He definitely wasn't my favorite, but he was entertaining. I was actually pulling for Zack at the end. That really was a good season. Eric was a great America's Player, and even Jenn was thoroughly entertaining.

Edit - I've got to think we're about due for an All-Stars. My guess is that one of the next 2 casts will be All Stars Part 2.


----------



## Stylin

BWINKLER92 said:


> No one mentions last nights BBAD? What happened there? What is the reason Chima threw her mike, wasn't that on the feeds? Was this over her being nominated, can we confirn she was nominated and got mad over that? If so who was she mad at, the HOH? Please fill in more details.
> 
> I went to some of those sites mentioned but it just says what they saw at a time but no analysis why it happened. Why would a person leave just because of being nominated, if that is what happened? Why would any others think about going? There has to be a lot more going on than just nominations.


No nothing specific happened beyond what was reported in the above updates (refusing to put on mic, go to diary etc). Chima has just been in an ultra- pissy/sucky mood since Jesse left. IMO, it is because she feels she was duped with HOH (by Jeff being allowed to use Coup), fact that Russ is still there and she feels she can't live with him, and finally being nominated (stabbed in the back) by Michele. Just seems like she is 'over' the whole experience...From the sound of things CBS has received complaints from the fans that dislike her also, so I doubt they are losing any sleep.
Personally, I wish she had just stayed and gotten evicted. She added a lot of drama to the show, and I've been holding my breath for the POV competition lol...

I did find it interesting that Michele said "This (nominating Chima) is the chittiest thing I've ever done since being in the house. But I had no choice..."

EDIT: Here is the vid of Chima throwing her mic http://dreamcaps.org/chimamic.gif - it landed in the hot tub  . This is a great example of what her attitude had been like all day. Bratty, sucky and pissy.


----------



## USAFSSO

I can see CBS editing the whole thing so she looks more like a victim, none of the terrorist comments will be aired, she was nominated for no reason, everyone in the house hates her. When in reality she is a vindictive b***h. She needs help and in no way is the strong roll model she thinks she is.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Sounds like they are going to compete today for a new HOH using what was to be the POV competition. Michelle's reign is over. This makes sense to me, but it sucks that when one of my guys gets HOH the week is cut short. They were happy for about a day.


----------



## debtoine

Just read on Jokers that they're setting up for another HOH comp. Looks like Michele's getting the short end of this stick (she can't play).

deb


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Maybe I misheard about using the POV comp as HOH comp. It might be something else.

As for Michele getting the short end of the stick because she can't play, I don't think so. The person she targeted for eviction is gone and no one overthrew her noms. So, she had a successful HOH reign--just short.


----------



## Ment

If Jeff wins HOH I'm going to laugh my head off seeing Nat and Lydia slither after they've messed with his belongings the last 2 days.


----------



## PacMan3000

Snappa77 said:


> Short memories. They forget what happened after Mega left the house during season one.
> 
> To recap for those who have forgotten.... *IT WAS SOFA KING BORING!!!!*
> 
> I really really REALLY miss Evil Dick and his spawn of satan offspring. Loved that season.


I remember Will Mega. Still upset he got booted week 1.


----------



## realityboy

USAFSSO said:


> I can see CBS editing the whole thing so she looks more like a victim, none of the terrorist comments will be aired, she was nominated for no reason, everyone in the house hates her. When in reality she is a vindictive b***h. She needs help and in no way is the strong roll model she thinks she is.


No way that she gets a good edit after being kicked out. It won't be brutal as it should be since I'm sure they would like to just move on, but it won't be as nice as she has been portrayed the past few episodes.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Feeds back. Everyone looks pissed. I have no idea who won.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hahaha. Jordan won.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Fight. Fight. Fight. Man, these people suck.


----------



## nmiller855

Joker's updates said Jordan got HoH, Natalie got a phone call from home, Lydia has to wear a leopard leotard & I think Jeff got a trip to Hawaii. Either Michelle or Russell got $5000. If Russell got the money then he will be making the most money except for 2nd place.
It was mentioned that someone may have put a red M&M in Michelle's drink yesterday & she is allergic to red dye but that may just be a rumor. 
Lydia is going nuts, screaming, pouring out Michelle's beer, etc. Michelle called her the c word & screamed at her to put on the f'n leotard. Lydia is proving that she wants to be the next one to the jury house to spend time with her fake man. 
Sending Lydia before Natalie would really stir things up between those 2.


----------



## pmyers

All this over Jessie? Yikes!


----------



## Jolt

It is insane. Id get Lydia out next. I cant stand her. She probably would have got sent home if jeff didnt take her off the block.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Interesting quotes on Joker:

Kevin called Lydia "The female Evel Dick". 

Natalie hopes they have a straight jacket ready for Michele when she gets out! Natalie calling Michele out because Michele swore on her husband that Chima was safe, and she lied. 

Lydia dumped Michele's beer down the sink. 

Lydia telling Michele to get over here right now and we'll see whose the bigger women. Calling her a bi__h! 

Natalie calling Jeff a terroist.

Lydia going crazy! Telling Jeff/Russell to vote her out, and keep Natalie! 

......and I thought it was going to be quiet.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

http://forums.jokersupdates.com/ubb...38&page=0&view=expanded&sb=5&o=31&rc=&fpart=1


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I can't believe all of this drama over Jessie. I understand the fact that he was carrying this alliance on his abnormally broad shoulders, but really? These girls are acting like their brother was just sent up for execution. Did they not know what they were getting into when they signed up for BB? Lying is part of the game. Now that Chimasaurus Lips is gone, I'd put up Lydia and Natalie for sure. That's a no-brainer. I just don't understand people willing to sacrifice $500,000 to support a person they just met a few weeks ago. It's amazing how things have turned around in the BB house. The athletes alliance went from dominating with Russell, Jessie, Ronnie, Natalie, Chima, and possibly Lydia to standing on it's last legs with only Lydia and Natalie in a matter of a couple of weeks.


----------



## uncdrew

jcondon said:


> Do all three have to walk or just Chima? If just Chima you might owe the country a party (minus Chima of coarse).


Haha, he owes us all a party. 

Wow, this show is reaching new lows. Unbelievable.

Chima is a whack job. Sucks what happened to her years ago, but there's still ways she could be a nice person. Others get voted out and leave with class. So things don't go your way, it's a game. We knew from the start she was not a good person.

Does her leaving in this fashion mean Ronnie's now on the jury?


----------



## WhiskeyTango

uncdrew said:


> Does her leaving in this fashion mean Ronnie's now on the jury?


God, I hope not. There was a poll on Jokers about who should return and Casey had the lead at over 50%.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Nobody is returning. America will be the 7th jury vote.


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> Nobody is returning. America will be the 7th jury vote.


Cool, I like that. :up:


----------



## Einselen

uncdrew said:


> Cool, I like that. :up:


But Nat and Lydia won't because they could have an "unfair edit" and now they will quit too, giving America 3 votes! (this is all in jest and not a bit is true, if so it is all just coincidental).


----------



## Stylin

Fool Me Twice said:


> Hahaha. Jordan won.


And pigs are flying lol! No one ever believed she would win anything, much less HOH! GOOOO JORDAN!!!!!

I wonder if the HG's have been instructed not to talk about Chima (leaving), cuz they really arent and every time they do the camera switches to something else.

O! and Jordan elaborated tonight on Jesse and Lydia 'hook ups'. They did it when he was HOH both times and some other time in the Posh room, where he wiped his 'stuff' on Natalies ASU hoodie - ewwwww


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Stylin said:


> I wonder if the HG's have been instructed not to talk about Chima (leaving), cuz they really arent and every time they do the camera switches to something else.


It's obvious they've asked them not to talk about it. I'm sure their main concern is legal issues, but come on...This is SO dumb. I'm watching BBAD from last night and there's not even a mention of Chima on the scroll at bottom of the screen. Really? It's obvious she's gone. Why are they treating the viewers like babies??



Stylin said:


> O! and Jordan elaborated tonight on Jesse and Lydia 'hook ups'. They did it when he was HOH both times and some other time in the Posh room, where he wiped his 'stuff' on Natalies ASU hoodie - ewwwww


This was the highlight of the show last night. I love that GNat is walking around with JessieJiz on her.



Stylin said:


> GOOOO JORDAN!!!!!


I'd like to Goo Jordan....speaking of that.


----------



## BWINKLER92

Can anyone explain why other members thought about leaving too? I can't understand that part, what had happened to them that 2 others besides Chima thought about leaving?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

BWINKLER92 said:


> Can anyone explain why other members thought about leaving too? I can't understand that part, what had happened to them that 2 others besides Chima thought about leaving?


1. They're unstable.
2. The don't understand the game.
3. They were all very inexplicably enamored with Jessie.


----------



## Bob Coxner

It's Nerd Herd II, the revenge of Cappy. Why some bozo like Jessie/Cappy inspires such lunacy is beyond me.


----------



## Fl_Gulfer

I'm sure glad fishlips is gone for good. She made Dick look like a saint.

http://www.tvshark.com/read/?art=arc3925


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Please don't tarnish Evel Dick's name by mentioning it in association with Chimasuarus.


----------



## Cindy1230

Despite CBS saying that they evicted Chima,
Chima wrote an email to a blogger, stating she quit the game.

http://www.examiner.com/x-14612-Big-Brother-Examiner~y2009m8d15-Big-Brother-11-Exclusive-chat-with-Chima-Simone

The fact that CBS is playing us for dummies, by not even mentioning Chima's departure on BBAD... i dunno who to believe, but not sure if I care either, because she should have remembered what she signed up for.


----------



## tiams

Cindy1230 said:


> Despite CBS saying that they evicted Chima,
> Chima wrote an email to a blogger, stating she quit the game.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-14612-Big-Brother-Examiner~y2009m8d15-Big-Brother-11-Exclusive-chat-with-Chima-Simone
> 
> The fact that CBS is playing us for dummies, by not even mentioning Chima's departure on BBAD... i dunno who to believe, but not sure if I care either, because she should have remembered what she signed up for.


If she quit then I like her even less.


----------



## uncdrew

If you really want to quit, just wait a few days and get voted off.

Doesn't what she did result in a loss of money (in some way) to her?

Heck, stick around a few more days, join the jury, eat, drink and be merry. The minute you quit and ask to be voted out (the right way to quit, if there is one) shouldn't the game be pretty stress free? Won't others leave you alone? Hang out a few days, kick back.


----------



## The Spud

Cindy1230 said:


> Despite CBS saying that they evicted Chima,
> Chima wrote an email to a blogger, stating she quit the game.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-14612-Big-Brother-Examiner~y2009m8d15-Big-Brother-11-Exclusive-chat-with-Chima-Simone
> 
> The fact that CBS is playing us for dummies, by not even mentioning Chima's departure on BBAD... i dunno who to believe, but not sure if I care either, because she should have remembered what she signed up for.


Would you expect either Chima or CBS to spin this any other way? Based on some of the live feed commentary I've read over the past few days, I tend to believe the CBS version. Clearly Chima was disregarding the rules, destroying equipment, and messing with other's personal property.

Tomorrow night's episode should be a doozy.


----------



## flyers088

Cindy1230 said:


> Despite CBS saying that they evicted Chima,
> Chima wrote an email to a blogger, stating she quit the game.
> 
> http://www.examiner.com/x-14612-Big-Brother-Examiner~y2009m8d15-Big-Brother-11-Exclusive-chat-with-Chima-Simone
> 
> The fact that CBS is playing us for dummies, by not even mentioning Chima's departure on BBAD... i dunno who to believe, but not sure if I care either, because she should have remembered what she signed up for.


My favorite part

"I didn't sign up for what I was exposed to & I left gladly. It was the principle of the matter, the $500,000 prize be damned. "

Then what did you think you were signing up for??


----------



## hefe

I like this part:


> It's better that I left. I did what was best for me in this game and that was to leave. When I chose to play & play hard the power I did earn was completely usurped by a game piece never used before in this game and my HOH reign was rendered useless. I have no regrets.


So she's leaving because her HOH power was taken away.

Sooo, if she _hadn't_ won HOH last week, say Jeff or Jordan had won, causing the house to have reached the same point it is at now (Jesse gone), would she have decided that the best thing for her in the game would be to quit?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

WAAAAAAAAH! My power was usurped.

What a baby.


----------



## debtoine

hefe said:


> I like this part:
> 
> It's better that I left. I did what was best for me in this game and that was to leave. When I chose to play & play hard the power I did earn was completely usurped by a game piece never used before in this game and my HOH reign was rendered useless. I have no regrets.


Not to mention that she claims the power was used specifically to thwart what she wanted. She completely ignores the fact that it was already in play the week before she won HOH and that it was something they did in the All Stars version as well (though Mike ended up not using it).

That woman is delusional.

She didn't get her way. She cried like a baby. She misbehaved, and she was removed.

deb


----------



## tiams

"A game piece never used before"? This isn't the first season with a Coup D'etat is it? Cliques were never used before; she should have quit at the start. BB isn't a fair game. She must be the only person who ever watched the show who didn't realize that it isn't fair. They love to change the rules in the middle of the game. 
Winners never quit and quitters never win $500,000.


----------



## uncdrew

rrrobinsonjr said:


> WAAAAAAAAH! My power was usurped.
> 
> What a baby.


Hey Chima:

Expect the unexpected, beyotch!


----------



## USAFSSO

On the Early Show this morning w/ the Chenbot. Not much though.

Julie Chen Talks about the exit.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

Knowing that she was raped, the logic behind this paragraph (and her attitude in general) becomes so much clearer.



> I find it interesting that my personal attacks on Russell have been highlighted, but his attacks on me pushed under a rug. Selective portrayals? I think so. Russell did terrorize the house, especially the women in the house. Why America constantly finds men attacking women okay, yet vilifies the woman defending herself, will always confound me. But what's done is done, now BB fans can find a new woman to hate.


She really needs to seek professional help.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

> I find it interesting that my personal attacks on Russell have been highlighted, but his attacks on me pushed under a rug. Selective portrayals? I think so. Russell did terrorize the house, especially the women in the house. Why America constantly finds men attacking women okay, yet vilifies the woman defending herself, will always confound me. But what's done is done, now BB fans can find a new woman to hate.


Selective portrayals? She have a point. Evil Dick was a horrible human being but yet many praises him. Thank goodness their are people who actually did believe he was scum!

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bb8/signatures-5.html


----------



## Snappa77

That is a great point. I loved Evel Dick but he was a ...well...a dick.

The guy was BEYOND horrible. He did sh1t that is 100 thousand times worse than anything anyone this season has done. It made great TV BUT the guy was sofa king disgusting. 

I don't get the extreme Chima hate. Then again I never understood the Omarosa hate either and this is approaching that. It transcends disliking a television personality. Ppl at work get really really angry talking about her. It is kinda funny and sad/pathetic at the same time.

Oh well.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Evel Dick was likable. You could tell he was just playing a game.

I just don't get the comparison. I never thought for one second that what we watched on TV was the actual Dick Donato.

Chima on the other hand is clearly someone who is equally disgusting on and off camera and someone with whom I would never hang out in real life.


----------



## TriBruin

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Evel Dick was likable. You could tell he was just playing a game.
> 
> I just don't get the comparison. I never thought for one second that what we watched on TV was the actual Dick Donato.


Wow, I couldn't disagree more. I always thought that with Dick, what you see is what you get. I could be wrong. But I HATED him.



> Chima on the other hand is clearly someone who is equally disgusting on and off camera and someone with whom I would never hang out in real life.


This I agree with.


----------



## Frylock

I just don't believe Chima. She obviously has seen the show and seen how badly she is coming off in it. I'm not surprised she is trying to spin it at she quit. She's a diva, and enamored with herself.

And someone in a previous season said they wanted to go home, and asked to be voted out. The house didn't vote for them though, so saying you want to be voted out doesn't guarantee it.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Hate ED. Hate Chima. ED was smart enough to stay in production's good graces however, while Chima antagonized production from pretty much the beginning. ED got a fantastic edit and help from America :down:, while Chima is about to get roasted by CBS and got screwed by America :up:.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> ED was smart enough to stay in production's good graces however, while Chima antagonized production from pretty much the beginning. ED got a fantastic edit and help from America :down:, while Chima is about to get roasted by CBS and got screwed by America :up:.


Summary...

ED Smart
Chima Dumb


----------



## sburnside1

ED was a jerk. Loud and Obnoxious. He was rude and loud to mess up peoples games. He was also a little funny about it. The thing is, when he was on the block, he knew why. He didnt cry, or throw tantrums when people called him on stuff. He was a jerk, but he was accountable.

Chima was a jerk, but was delusional. Her or her alliance never did anything wrong. For anyone to take power from them was somehow cheating. I think she did receive a generous edit. They actually tried to make it look like her explanation of calling Russell a terrorist was truthful, when anyone with a time line knows it was not. She has a huge victim mentality.


----------



## uncdrew

sburnside1 said:


> ED was a jerk. Loud and Obnoxious. He was rude and loud to mess up peoples games. He was also a little funny about it. The thing is, when he was on the block, he knew why. He didnt cry, or throw tantrums when people called him on stuff. He was a jerk, but he was accountable.
> 
> Chima was a jerk, but was delusional. Her or her alliance never did anything wrong. For anyone to take power from them was somehow cheating. I think she did receive a generous edit. They actually tried to make it look like her explanation of calling Russell a terrorist was truthful, when anyone with a time line knows it was not. She has a huge victim mentality.


Nice analysis. I agree.

I didn't like ED. But I like Chima a lot less.


----------



## EscapeGoat

ED was a jerk, but at least he was having fun being a jerk.

Chima should never have been in the house in the first place. I can understand CBS wanting to have interesting characters in the house, but putting a fairly recent trauma victim into a high pressure situation is just stupid.


----------



## BrandonRe

EscapeGoat said:


> ED was a jerk, but at least he was having fun being a jerk.
> 
> Chima should never have been in the house in the first place. I can understand CBS wanting to have interesting characters in the house, but putting a fairly recent trauma victim into a high pressure situation is just stupid.


To be fair, it was 10 years ago. Not exactly recent.


----------



## uncdrew

In general (I think), divas do make for entertaining TV. Chimasaurus Lips (nice one) is quite a diva.


----------



## hefe

BrandonRe said:


> To be fair, it was 10 years ago. Not exactly recent.


Probably doesn't feel that long ago in her nightmares.

Still, I don't like her and think she's a delusional self absorbed diva, but that's the kind of thing that can change how you relate to people forever. So I do have some sympathy for her there. But even without that in her past, I doubt she behaves any differently in the house.


----------



## EscapeGoat

BrandonRe said:


> To be fair, it was 10 years ago. Not exactly recent.


Yes, but wasn't the man that assaulted her executed just a few months ago? That tends to bring back the trauma for some victims.

As Penn and Teller would say, closure it bull$&it.


----------



## tiams

sburnside1 said:


> She has a huge victim mentality.


Well she was brutally raped by a serial killer, so I can see how she would not react well to having her power taken away from her. I know it's just a game, and she of course does as well, but I think we have seen over many seasons that their perceptions of what is important become very warped when secluded inside the BB house.

Given the psychological effect Chima's past must have had on her, i think it was unwise to cast her for BB. Unwise even for her to apply. I wouldn't have put her in that social pressure cooker.

I think it would be also be unwise to say, throw her a surprise party.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I can't imagine why Russell wouldn't have jumped at the chance to have sex with her.


----------



## sburnside1

Has there been any other sources of info on the rape other then Chima saying it on the show? I mean, a lot of lies have been told on reality tv.


----------



## uncdrew

sburnside1 said:


> Has there been any other sources of info on the rape other then Chima saying it on the show? I mean, a lot of lies have been told on reality tv.


Yeah, I saw a link to what appeared to be a legitimate news story about it.


----------



## jerrye25

News Story -

http://www.examiner.com/x-15343-Jacksonville-Celebrity-Headlines-Examiner~y2009m8d10-Chima-Simone-from-Big-Brother-11-survived-a-brutal-rape-from-a-serial-killer


----------



## Fool Me Twice

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Summary...
> 
> ED Smart
> Chima Dumb


ED was far from smart. He sucked at BB actually, and if there is another allstars we'll get to see how his "strategy" works in a house not full of wimps and without the help of America's Player. But, he wasn't a crybaby and he didn't expect the game to be handed to him. Ironically, it was sort of handed to him, but he didn't feel he was owed it.


----------



## Ment

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I can't imagine why Russell wouldn't have jumped at the chance to have sex with her.


When he was HOH is when the Green Room Lie was in effect and Chima/Russell were on the outs. Chima said early on she might sleep with Russell if he won HOH and if it helped her game. Something probably would've happened if Russell won HOH a week earlier instead of Jessie.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> ED was far from smart. He sucked at BB actually, and if there is another allstars we'll get to see how his "strategy" works in a house not full of wimps and without the help of America's Player.


While I agree his strategy seemed counter-intuitive, you can't say he was 'far from smart'. He was on top of things from the get-go and he won a lot of challenges both physical AND mental.


----------



## BrandonRe

hefe said:


> Probably doesn't feel that long ago in her nightmares.
> 
> Still, I don't like her and think she's a delusional self absorbed diva, but that's the kind of thing that can change how you relate to people forever. So I do have some sympathy for her there. But even without that in her past, I doubt she behaves any differently in the house.





EscapeGoat said:


> Yes, but wasn't the man that assaulted her executed just a few months ago? That tends to bring back the trauma for some victims.
> 
> As Penn and Teller would say, closure it bull$&it.


Don't misunderstand. I wasn't trying to imply that it shouldn't affect her anymore. I was just saying that it was 10 years ago and that probably led the BB crew to believe she would be a "safe" casting decision from that standpoint.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

rrrobinsonjr said:


> While I agree his strategy seemed counter-intuitive, you can't say he was 'far from smart'. He was on top of things from the get-go and he won a lot of challenges both physical AND mental.


He had one tool in his bag--calling people out. It's a great tool to use in some situations. It helps spotlight those who might otherwise easily float through the game, thereby creating other targets than yourself. But, he put the target squarely on his back the way he used it and would have been evicted early without help.

I watched a panel of former BB contestants recently and they were asked who were the best players ever. The panel mentioned Will, Dan, Janelle... An ED fan asked why not ED? and the response was that nobody up there thought he could have won without all the outside help he received. It's close to a universal opinion. He was a great character for television, and fans enjoyed watching him rampage through the house, but he was at best a mediocre player. IMO, he sucked.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I hope either Jeff or Jordan wins the POV, so they can sit down and have that chat with Russel and Michelle and find out who is lying to whom about what. Russel needs to come clean about his vote for Jessie. Michelle needs to remember that she called Nat a c*nt to her face and Jeff didn't leak it. Stick to the plan. Evict Nat. Then maybe get rid of Russel next week. But, if they don't mollify Russ he very well may win HOH next week and target Jeff.


----------



## WhiskeyTango

I think they'd be smart to get rid of Natalie first. If Russell goes first, Jeff becomes the biggest target. If Russell stays, Jeff is number 2 on the hit list.

BTW, what was Natalies big plan that she was talking about the other night? Operation Last Man Alive or something like that?


----------



## Ment

WhiskeyTango said:


> I think they'd be smart to get rid of Natalie first. If Russell goes first, Jeff becomes the biggest target. If Russell stays, Jeff is number 2 on the hit list.
> 
> BTW, what was Natalies big plan that she was talking about the other night? Operation Last Man Alive or something like that?


Last Minute Lie? Basically a way to drive a wedge between Russell/Mich and J/J and maybe get Russ put up. Kev was instructed to lie to Jeff that he heard Russ/Mich discussing a final two agreement. Funny thing is that it was true unknown to Kev.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> Last Minute Lie? Basically a way to drive a wedge between Russell/Mich and J/J and maybe get Russ put up. Kev was instructed to lie to Jeff that he heard Russ/Mich discussing a final two agreement. Funny thing is that it was true unknown to Kev.


Yes. And even more interesting is that it may have actually helped Jeff's game. A little more paranoia about Russ may be the shot he needs.


----------



## Ment

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Yes. And even more interesting is that it may have actually helped Jeff's game. A little more paranoia about Russ may be the shot he needs.


I don't know, it helps Kev's game the most. Jeff paranoid = Russ paranoid= Stress on Michelle= her crying in the HOH room. If the Last Minute Lie works Russ may get the boot next round.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> If the Last Minute Lie works Russ may get the boot next round.


Exactly! That may not be a bad thing for Jeff's game. Think about it. If you're Jeff, who is the last person you want to be competing against in the final 3 (three-round elimination) competition?? RUSS! This is especially so in the final endurance comp. This might be their last chance to back door him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

J/J just made a deal five minutes ago to keep Natalie safe and to evict Russ thursday if he doesn't win the POV. Nat promises not to nom J/J if she wins HOH, she'll nom Michelle/Lydia. Nat is lying out her arse, but ironically most of her lies about Russell are true.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> J/J just made a deal five minutes ago to keep Natalie safe and to evict Russ thursday if he doesn't win the POV. Nat promises not to nom J/J if she wins HOH, she'll nom Michelle/Lydia. Nat is lying out her arse, but ironically most of her lies about Russell are true.


Luckily Nat has no chance of winning HoH.


----------



## Frylock

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Exactly! That may not be a bad thing for Jeff's game. Think about it. If you're Jeff, who is the last person you want to be competing against in the final 3 (three-round elimination) competition?? RUSS! This is especially so in the final endurance comp. This might be their last chance to back door him.


If I'm Jeff, I want Russel in as long as I can. I want to take Russel to the final 2 with me. Russel is annoying and drives the other HGs insane. Taking him ensures the win.

These people I don't see voting for the best player. They will vote with their emotions. At least Kevin, Lydia and Natalie will. Jeff would get America's vote. So that's 1. If he can get the other 3 to hate Russel more than him, he locks up their votes. He could easily ensure himself a win.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

The problem is he will never take Russell if given a choice between he and Jordon and Russell doesn't want to take him.


----------



## sburnside1

Jeff would take Jordan. People view him as smarter and controlling her. There is no way they would give credit for beating them to the Jessica Simpson clone.


----------



## SoBelle0

Fool Me Twice said:


> J/J just made a deal five minutes ago to keep Natalie safe and to evict Russ thursday if he doesn't win the POV. Nat promises not to nom J/J if she wins HOH, she'll nom Michelle/Lydia. Nat is lying out her arse, but ironically most of her lies about Russell are true.


What?!?!

Sheesh! It's a darn good thing those two are pretty...

I cannot believe that they want to believe Nat. After all that craziness? And, much more importantly - do some basic counting! Well, I guess they can hope that if they can/do get her sent to the Jury House that maybe she'll consider siding with J or J because she trampled them with her lying? 
I am trying to find a positive end result... suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## realityboy

Fool Me Twice said:


> He had one tool in his bag--calling people out. It's a great tool to use in some situations. It helps spotlight those who might otherwise easily float through the game, thereby creating other targets than yourself. But, he put the target squarely on his back the way he used it and would have been evicted early without help.
> 
> I watched a panel of former BB contestants recently and they were asked who were the best players ever. The panel mentioned Will, Dan, Janelle... An ED fan asked why not ED? and the response was that nobody up there thought he could have won without all the outside help he received. It's close to a universal opinion. He was a great character for television, and fans enjoyed watching him rampage through the house, but he was at best a mediocre player. IMO, he sucked.


I think he would have lost even with America's Player helping him if it had not been for Danielle.


----------



## uncdrew

Fool Me Twice said:


> J/J just made a deal five minutes ago to keep Natalie safe and to evict Russ thursday if he doesn't win the POV. Nat promises not to nom J/J if she wins HOH, she'll nom Michelle/Lydia. Nat is lying out her arse, but ironically most of her lies about Russell are true.


Someone is on the "other team" the whole show, and proves time and again they're not to be trusted.

Why then do people make deals with them? It's like when your cheating girlfriend says she'll never do it again and you believe her.

Ugh.


----------



## realityboy

J/J's logic (if that word can be used with them) is that since they have heard the same story about Russell from Michele, Natalie, and Kevin it must be true. They fail to realize that Natalie & Kevin got together to make their lies match. The fact that there is any truth to it is purely coincidental. And when Jeff first confronted Michele about the last minute lie, he lied and said that he heard it rather than saying that Kevin told him so Michele really couldn't deny it. Even if parts were untrue, she wouldn't/couldn't call Jeff a liar.


----------



## realityboy

I've seen other sites say that J/J were throwing Michele under the bus by having Natalie agree to not nominate them, but only 3 people vote next week. So even if Michele is on the block, J/J still decide who leaves without giving away their allegiance to Michele.


----------



## uncdrew

I'm getting a bit confused.

Anything new with fights and such? Lydia do anything silly?


----------



## realityboy

Lydia (Cpt Unitard) is playing very low-key this week. Her and Natalie are both now 'over' Jessie after they compared notes about him. The drama is J/J becoming more and more paranoid and possibly trying to backdoor one of their allies because of lies being told by Natalie/Kevin. I think Michele is still good, but Russell is in trouble.


----------



## pmyers

why anybody would believe Natalie of being under 21 is crazy to me. I saw her last night talking about how she plays poker and even won $7k in a tourney...she then goes on to say that when she goes to Vegas she has to get a special "under 21" wristband so that she can play poker......c'mon people!


----------



## Ment

Obviously Jeff and Ellie Mae haven't gambled much in casinos. They haven't questioned her drinking alcohol in the house either.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

realityboy said:


> Lydia (Cpt Unitard) is playing very low-key this week.


After the Chimeltdown they made her double-up on her meds.


----------



## Enrique

Chima says sorry...but not for being kicked out.

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5gywezWydKC_SbcBdPEt9ogi2qmZAD9A68FQO1


----------



## Einselen

RTFA! I did not because Chima is not worth my time. She was kicked out, boo hoo. Good ridance and I am glad I don't see you on the jury. Survivor S1 got personal, this is way past this as I hope Chimarosa will BIH with FOX. It takes alot for me to hate a person with this much passion and Chima you deserve it.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Does anyone have any idea as to why the DR is pushing for Jeff/Jordan to NOT nominate Russell? He has said more than once that they keep pushing Russell down his throat. Why would they do that? A person should be able to nominate whomever they want to without BB trying to steer them in another direction. I don't see this as playing fair.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

The DR has influenced the game for years by using leading questions and continually coming back to certain hypothetical scenarios. I don't believe they actually give suggestions, but the houseguests can easily figure out which direction the DR would like them to go.

Live Feed watchers call the DR the 14th Houseguest and know that they don't always have a houseguest's best interest at heart, but rather are more concerned with creating or keeping a storyline. For example, the hilarious eviction of Dustin in BB8 was helped along by the DR. 

Some houseguests understand this. I remember Memphis telling Dan that "they" were f***ing with his mind about whether he should trust Dan or not, really pushing him to consider severing their partnership, but he ignored them. It sounds like Jeff will make up his own mind. The DR might want to keep Russ for the next endurance competition. They probably want to see Jeff and Russ go the distance.

The DR also helps houseguests look ridiculous and will encourage bad behavior. "They" told the girls that their drunken wake for Jessie was touching, and the tearful DR's of the girls bemoaning Jessie's exit are the result.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> The DR might want to keep Russ *for the next endurance competition*. They probably want to see Jeff and Russ go the distance.


This is what it boils down to. I've been saying over and over that Russ is really the only thing in J&J's way for this exact reason....the three-round final 3 comps! Jeff vs. Russell is the only one that will make it truly interesting.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I think the HOH comp on Thursday is endurance. And if there is no water involved, Natalie will be a factor too.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Did anyone see Natalie playing pool last night? What a spaz. She reminds me of Crystal from Survivor Gabon. How can anyone believe she is an athlete??


----------



## gossamer88

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Did anyone see Natalie playing pool last night? What a spaz. She reminds me of Crystal from Survivor Gabon. How can anyone believe she is an athlete??


Minnesota *Fats* was a pool player...


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Btw, it looks like Russel is staying now and Lydia is the target. The foursome had a confrontation and reaffirmed the final four pledge, though they are wary of each other (this is BB after all). I would much rather Natalie go this week. Hopefully, Lydia wins the POV and Nat or Kev goes instead.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

gossamer88 said:


> Minnesota *Fats* was a pool player...


You must not have seen it. It's got nothing to do with conditioning....She seems completely uncoordinated.


----------



## DancnDude

The diary room is also trying to prompt them to say different, interesting things on camera so they can edit things to make them seem closer than they actually are. They know what sort of "story" they are going for, and they ask different people about those situations so they can clip together that story.


----------



## JFriday

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Did anyone see Natalie playing pool last night? What a spaz. She reminds me of Crystal from Survivor Gabon. How can anyone believe she is an athlete??


She's not 18 and not an athlete.


----------



## jradford

Fool Me Twice said:


> Btw, it looks like Russel is staying now and Lydia is the target. The foursome had a confrontation and reaffirmed the final four pledge, though they are wary of each other (this is BB after all). I would much rather Natalie go this week. Hopefully, Lydia wins the POV and Nat or Kev goes instead.


Thank God they did something. I've been reading the updates, (not last night,) and have been immensely frustrated by all 4 of them.

1) I can't believe Jeff is falling so easily for lies by Nat and Kevin. The whole game he has been excellent at not giving people a response when they tell him something to stir up trouble. Now, suddenly he's taking Nat and Kevin's word for things? Disappointing.

2) What is Michelle doing? I'm starting to think maybe she really is psycho. Every time I've read Jeff or Jordan question Russell, she's chimed in and supported this idea of backdooring him THIS week. I really don't get it.

3) I really really can't believe they are trusting Natalie.


----------



## nmiller855

Has anyone been able to find any information on Natalie to see what her real story is?


----------



## realityboy

jradford said:


> Thank God they did something. I've been reading the updates, (not last night,) and have been immensely frustrated by all 4 of them.
> 
> 1) I can't believe Jeff is falling so easily for lies by Nat and Kevin. The whole game he has been excellent at not giving people a response when they tell him something to stir up trouble. Now, suddenly he's taking Nat and Kevin's word for things? Disappointing.
> 
> 2) What is Michelle doing? I'm starting to think maybe she really is psycho. Every time I've read Jeff or Jordan question Russell, she's chimed in and supported this idea of backdooring him THIS week. I really don't get it.
> 
> 3) I really really can't believe they are trusting Natalie.


The conversation ended with Jeff having all 4 of them swear on something (dad, family, parents, or dogs) that they would stick together to the final 4. Then when Russell walked back inside, he told Michele she could still put him up since she just swore on her dogs. Then after Michele walked inside, Jordan said that they definitely needed to get Russell out before the final 4. So basically they are back where they started, but now also, they believe Natalie since she would never lie.


----------



## jradford

realityboy said:


> The conversation ended with Jeff having all 4 of them swear on something (dad, family, parents, or dogs) that they would stick together to the final 4. Then when Russell walked back inside, he told Michele she could still put him up since she just swore on her dogs. Then after Michele walked inside, Jordan said that they definitely needed to get Russell out before the final 4. So basically they are back where they started, *but now also, they believe Natalie since she would never lie.*


SO FRUSTRATING!!! Jeff was playing such a good game until his paranoia took over.


----------



## Ment

jradford said:


> 3) I really really can't believe they are trusting Natalie.


Since Jessie left, Nat's game has stepped up. She is a really good liar. Never backs down from her statements, says the same thing multiple ways to give her credibility. Michelle on the other hand will hem and haw whether the sky is blue if you press her.


----------



## kemajor

SoakinginSoap said:


> Selective portrayals? She have a point. Evil Dick was a horrible human being but yet many praises him. Thank goodness their are people who actually did believe he was scum!
> 
> http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/bb8/signatures-5.html


I would *much* rather have Evel Dick as my friend than Chima.

- K


----------



## jradford

Ment said:


> Since Jessie left, Nat's game has stepped up. She is a really good liar. Never backs down from her statements, says the same thing multiple ways to give her credibility. Michelle on the other hand will hem and haw whether the sky is blue if you press her.


I totally agree, I just really don't like her. I guess it's good that there will be some drama left instead of the "good guys" (M/R/J/J) just coasting to final 4, I just wish the two that I have been rooting for the whole time (J/J) weren't dumber than I realized. Obviously, Jordan isn't a brainiac, but she and Jeff have both done a great job reading people up until now. Apparently, I may have been giving them too much credit.


----------



## packerfan

So who won the hoh comp?


----------



## debtoine

Sounds like Jeff won


----------



## jcondon

Great. I think now might be the time to get rid of Russell.


----------



## uncdrew

debtoine said:


> Sounds like Jeff won


Woo Hoo.

Maybe vikingguy will stop his *****ing. 

Seems that you put up Natalie and Kevin to give yourself the time to think through a Russell backdoor play.


----------



## timr_42

It's become the Jeff and Jordan show. I find it borning.

I think Jeff is to strong not to lose. Unless he just make a big mistake, I see him in the final 2.

I still think America made a mistake by giving him the CDT. It would have made the house a lot more interesting in they would have kept Ronnie in at least one more week.


----------



## uncdrew

timr_42 said:


> It's become the Jeff and Jordan show. I find it borning.
> 
> I think Jeff is to strong not to lose. Unless he just make a big mistake, I see him in the final 2.
> 
> I still think America made a mistake by giving him the CDT. It would have made the house a lot more interesting in they would have kept Ronnie in at least one more week.


Yeah, but I suppose most of America would rather see the good guy win than watch all the drama and fighting. That's kind of encouraging, right?


----------



## timr_42

uncdrew said:


> Yeah, but I suppose most of America would rather see the good guy win than watch all the drama and fighting. That's kind of encouraging, right?


I don't know, Jordan seems sweet and all, but I caught a bit on AD where she was saying that she didn't think she swore any in the house(maybe just a bit).

I remember hearing her curse Ronnie and I have heard some other gems out of her mouth. Not that I care, but I hate people who think they are better because the are the 'good' people as she has been calling herself and Jeff.

At least Jeff told her that eveyone in the house has lied and is part of the game. He is right. He did the right thing for him in the CDT, It was the smartest thing that could have been done.

Not crazy about him, but I thnk he has played the best game so far. I would vote for him to win(today).


----------



## uncdrew

I hear ya.

The one thing against Jeff (especially if he just won HoH) is that everyone sees him as the favorite to win. So even if J&J survive another week Jeff might be out soon.


----------



## timr_42

Since it appears he won, who do you think he will put up?

I think Nat and Kevin. With Russ as a replacement.

Depending on POV I think Nat is gone this week.


----------



## uncdrew

timr_42 said:


> Since it appears he won, who do you think he will put up?
> 
> I think Nat and Kevin. With Russ as a replacement.
> 
> Depending on POV I think Nat is gone this week.


Exactly the way I see it playing out.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'd hate to see Natalie win this thing, and I don't care to see her gloat over her successful "lie", but I really think Jeff needs to get rid of Russ this week.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> ....I really think Jeff needs to get rid of Russ this week.


That would be the smart thing if he really wants to win, but I think it's pretty clear that the producers want to see a Russell/Jeff battle to the end and will do everything they can to push that agenda.

It may result in a Jeff loss unfortunately, but it will make for the best television.


----------



## Frylock

Jeff can use Russel though. He can point to Russel and say in the final 2 that they all hated Russel, and he was only around because of Jeff saved him (thus making Jeff the stronger player). Thereby he wins on either argument (player emotions or gameplay). He has to be careful though, because I do think Russel would take Michelle.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Frylock said:


> Jeff can use Russel though. He can point to Russel and say in the final 2 that they all hated Russel, and he was only around because of Jeff saved him (thus making Jeff the stronger player). Thereby he wins on either argument (player emotions or gameplay). He has to be careful though, because I do think Russel would take Michelle.


Agreed.


----------



## realityboy

timr_42 said:


> Since it appears he won, who do you think he will put up?
> 
> I think Nat and Kevin. With Russ as a replacement.
> 
> Depending on POV I think Nat is gone this week.


I agree with these nominations but with Kevin leaving instead of Nat if they stay the same. They really trust her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I see Jeff won the POV. It was the Otev comp. Looks like the plan to evict Russ is still a go. It's down to the win or go home time on BB, so Jeff might as well eliminate his strongest opponent. 

I've pretty much lost all interest in the live feeds at this point, since I don't really find the people this season all that entertaining. I still like Jeff, Jordan, and Michele, but this group isn't as much fun as Dan, Memphis, Renny, and Keesha were last year.


----------



## pmyers

The feeds really do get boring the fewer people that are left. The producers shoudl do something to spice it up. Give them something new every night for Showtime...some activity they can do during those hours to spur some action. Give them a game for the night or costumes or something!


----------



## uncdrew

Remind me. When we're down to three people is there still an HoH who simply sends one of them home?


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Yes. That's the three part HOH comp: endurance, physical-memory, guess who said it.


----------



## USAFSSO

The house must be getting boring, the thread has com to a screeching halt. As always at this point in the game, they weed out the people who cause the drama, or the people are so tired of it they don't care anymore.


----------



## Ment

If Russ gets voted out the game will get more interesting as I doubt Jordan will win HOH and anyone else getting it means J/J are in trouble.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Russell has said if he gets backdoored, he will upstage Chima. Should be interesting!

Actually I prefer Michelle going before Russell. The way she is stabbing him in the back would be justice. She is doing as much damage to Russell as Kevin and Nat LML.

Jeff has exercised all of his better options, at this stage of the game. Not putting up Russell would be dumb.


----------



## flyers088

If he backdoors Russel then J/J deserve to lose. Jordan won't win HOH and anyone left in their right mind will put J/J up and Jeff should be gone. Keeping Russel around and getting rid on Nat/Kev and letting the chips fall where they may is the best move for J/J/M/R at this point in the game. Make a deal with Russel and Michelle and then if either of them wins HOH then put up Nat/Kev (who ever is left) and pawn Jordan get the last loser out.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Good summation. 

It is so hard to believe that Jeff/Jordan would trust Nat after being tormented, practically the whole season, by her and her groupie. How could you have that much faith that a human being would change that much? Big Brother has always been--lie, cheat, do what you need to--to win the money. 

IMHO, if Nat/Kev make a fool out of Jeff/Jordan by throwing them up on the block, when they have other options, then Nat/Kev deserve the money!


----------



## uncdrew

Yeah, I do think it makes a bit more sense to get rid of your known enemy than getting rid of someone might turn on you.


----------



## jcondon

SoakinginSoap said:


> IMHO, if Nat/Kev make a fool out of Jeff/Jordan by throwing them up on the block, when they have other options, then Nat/Kev deserve the money!


Russell is a snake as well. Had deals with Jesse, Jeff and Ronnie at the same time. And Michelle. I wouldn't trust him next week either.

He is more likely to win HOH or POV then Natalie and maybe about even with Kevin who has shown he can win.

Either way it is a time to take a chance as the only one he can trust at all is Jordan and she ain't winning anything either.

He is in the same spot as much of the rest of the house. Eash has one person they can trust.

Russell and Michelle (maybe can trust each other). To me best competition team.

Natalie and Kevin (only Kevin is worth a damn)

Jeff and Jordan (only Jeff can win anything).

Why not weaken the strongest of the 3 teams?

If not go after Kevin and take out 2nd best team.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

I mostly agree with your premise except that the *only* one who hasn't shown she can win a competition is Natalie. Jordon won her HoH, with no help, head to head against Michelle. Kevin hasn't won anything, but at least he's come close.


----------



## Ment

rrrobinsonjr said:


> I mostly agree with your premise except that the *only* one who hasn't shown she can win a competition is Natalie. Jordon won her HoH, with no help, head to head against Michelle. Kevin hasn't won anything, but at least he's come close.


I think you mean POV, Jordon won HOH courtesy of Jeff.


----------



## jradford

uncdrew said:


> Woo Hoo.
> 
> Maybe vikingguy will stop his *****ing.
> 
> Seems that you put up Natalie and Kevin to give yourself the time to think through a Russell backdoor play.


The superior competitors that were unfairly ejected from the house would have beat him.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If Michele hadn't thrown Russ under the bus constantly this week, Russ would be safe. Also, Nat and Kev look somewhat innocuous from Jeff's perspective because they hid behind other players in the house and neither has won anything. Russ on the other hand looks twenty-five kinds of shady from the stuff he's done all game long.

Oh crap! Feeds back and Russ is on the block and just told Jeff he was going to kick his ass if he made it to the jury house. And Jeff is saying if he comes at him he's going to f***ing stab him in the throat, etc. Crazy stuff.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> Oh crap! Feeds back and Russ is on the block and just told Jeff he was going to kick his ass if he made it to the jury house. And Jeff is saying if he comes at him he's going to f***ing stab him in the throat, etc. Crazy stuff.


Awesome!


----------



## DancnDude

Get over it Russell. Jeff saved your ass a few weeks ago or you would have already been out.


----------



## jradford

Fool Me Twice said:


> _*If Michele hadn't thrown Russ under the bus constantly this week, Russ would be safe. *_ Also, Nat and Kev look somewhat innocuous from Jeff's perspective because they hid behind other players in the house and neither has won anything. Russ on the other hand looks twenty-five kinds of shady from the stuff he's done all game long.
> 
> Oh crap! Feeds back and Russ is on the block and just told Jeff he was going to kick his ass if he made it to the jury house. And Jeff is saying if he comes at him he's going to f***ing stab him in the throat, etc. Crazy stuff.


I never understood this part of Michelle's game. JJMR had a final 4 deal in place, why would Michelle not stick up for that? She's clearly the 3rd wheel out of JJM and she HAS to know that Nat and Kevin hate her. What good comes out of her sucking up to JJ by agreeing with their Russell bashing? That's her only real ally, no matter how untrustworthy he is.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Russ telling Jeff he better win because he will mop the floor with him in the jury house.

Jeff says he'll lose 500k right now and pop him in the mouth. He'll stab Russ.

Russ says he's threatening Jeff. Jeff threatens back. They're calling each other names, Jeff says he'll cut Russ's throat.

This was indeed a horrible fight. Russ is right -- as bad as anything Chima would have done or did.

These were very nasty threats and why aren't BB calling them to the DR?

I also read on Jokers that Jeff and Jordan are no longer rated in the polls as the favorite to win BB. This happened before the fight. Have not found this poll yet to confirm it or why everyone is turning against Jeff and Jordan.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

They're talking about the popularity polls. The Jokers posters are fickle and have short memories. Russ was absolutely hated, but as soon as he teamed with J/J he became one of the good guys. There was some fantasy of J/J/M/R being a final four that is now spoiled for those nice ladies. Also, Nat is universally hated and J/J are friendly toward them now. Whatever. 

I posted over there for a brief time a couple years ago, but realized it wasn't a community I wanted to be a part of. Some of the posters sit in front of the computer 15 hours a day or more and live in their own fantasy BB world. It's kind of sad, really, but these are the people that set the trends on Jokers and similar sites.

I remember Memphis being similarly vilified when he evicted Keesha last year.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

I think the LML created by Natalie and Kevin was a powerful move! To me it is something Dr. Will would have done. You can hate them or not, but they needed to pull this off, and they did. You can't say they are not playing the game anymore. I am willing to bet before Thursday, that Russell will be going after Nat/Kev and Michelle. They all threw him under the bus. 

I guess tie-tongue Michelle will be sleeping in the HOH the rest of the week. 

Whew! Here I was thinking Jeff was a few beers short of a six-pack!


----------



## EscapeGoat

rrrobinsonjr said:


> Kevin hasn't won anything, but at least he's come close.


Didn't Kevin win a POV and then not use it to save Lydia?

I'd like to see Kevin win an HOH. His indecisive little head will explode trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

EscapeGoat said:


> I'd like to see Kevin win an HOH. His indecisive little head will explode trying to figure out what to do.


ROFLMAO....I fully agree! Now THAT would be entertaining.


----------



## flyers088

I hope K or N wins HOH and puts up both J/J and laughs in their face that they would believe anything they said. Jeff was playing a great game until this moment and now probably lost his chance at $1M.


----------



## MonsterJoe

flyers088 said:


> I hope K or N wins HOH and puts up both J/J and laughs in their face that they would believe anything they said. Jeff was playing a great game until this moment and now probably lost his chance at $1M.


He probably didn't even know he had a chance at $1M....hell, I didn't either.


----------



## Ment

EscapeGoat said:


> Didn't Kevin win a POV and then not use it to save Lydia?
> 
> I'd like to see Kevin win an HOH. His indecisive little head will explode trying to figure out what to do.


Oh yeah Kevin as HOH would be great TV. He'd be crying in DR every night from the stress. Nat will probably drive the strategy tho, put J/J up and then Jordan would have another surprise face.


----------



## jcondon

SoakinginSoap said:


> This was indeed a horrible fight. Russ is right -- as bad as anything Chima would have done or did.
> 
> These were very nasty threats and why aren't BB calling them to the DR?


What did Jeff do that was soo bad? Besides trying to back doored Russell. Back dooring has happened for all 3 seasons that I have watched.

Russell started (at least in the clip I saw which wasn't quite the start of the fight) threatening to wipe the floor with Jeff in the jury house.

More typical Russell bullying BS. Jeff stood upto him Week 1 (I think it was) and still isn't backing down. He isn't a scared of him. Should he run and hide like Ronnie did? Russell pulled this crap with many of the the house guests. Only Chima and Jeff stood up to his crap.

What was so wrong he wants to win the money. Russell I think would have done the SAME thing if the roles were reversed. Obviously all the lies that are floating around causes Jeff not to trust him. Perhaps if Russell was a better player he would have gotten everyone together and said to Kevin is it you lying about me wanting to back door Jeff? And then asked the same question of Natalie. But, he didn't.


----------



## ChipMate

> Power corrupts, and absolute power corrupts absolutely.




I think Jeff has over-played his hand here. As others have said, if anyone but Jordan wins the next HOH, then J&J are in deep doo-doo. Plus, while getting in the good graces of Kevin and Natalie would be nice if he was in the jury facing say, Russell, what do their good graces count for if he faces anyone else but Russell? Nothing. And now he is assured of not facing Russell in Final 2. Finally, leaving Kevin and Natalie in the game is such a huge risk as if either make final 2, they win.

I must admit I had grown to like Russell, as I do think everything he did (while much of it was outrageous) was calculated, and "just playing the game."

I do think that it might be a funner end game now, with this move by Jeff, and will enjoy watching to see if it works out, or as I believe will happen, fails.


----------



## ChipMate

Oh, and Michelle, is bat **** crazy. (or possibly a genius)

The above poster that talked about her throwing Russell under the bus is just bang on, and I find it inexplicable, unless she is bat *** crazy, or some sort of mastermind.


----------



## jcondon

As long as Natalie doesn't win I don't care that much who wins. Well maybe not Jordan either. Neither has done much in this game. Would be a shame if either won the 500K. So I am left with Jeff, Michelle and Kevin. At least these three actually won some competitions. 

It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## ChipMate

I don't think I would mind a Kevin win, as I would have probably fallen for Lydia too.  His game hasn't been bad, and overall, I like him.

If Michelle wins, I'l be flabergasted.

Jeff, I dunno. He did stand up to Russell, and the jock click early, found a hiding place with Jordan, and has played an extremely strong game since then. I guess if he wins, begrungingly I will say "good game."


----------



## Einselen

I would say my order of who I think should win would be Jeff, Russel, Michele, Jordan, Kevin then Nat.


----------



## timr_42

Did anyone watch BBAD last night? The first 30 minutes were them sleeping.
This is what happenens when they vote out all the interesting ones(or get thown off the show ) Boring people

I kept waiting for Russ to blow up.


----------



## Jolt

I finally turned it off after 20 mins. I couldnt take it no more lol.


----------



## USAFSSO

timr_42 said:


> Did anyone watch BBAD last night? The first 30 minutes were them sleeping.
> This is what happenens when they vote out all the interesting ones(or get thown off the show ) Boring people
> 
> ....


Big Brother is like a marriage in overdrive. The first couple of weeks is the honeymoon and first couple of years passion, fights, and make-up sex. We are now in the 40-50 years of marriage, very little conversation, very little passion except for when they take the blue pill, and a lot of naps.


----------



## Ment

the Houseguest maneuverings are getting more interesting since Russ is on the block. He is making the hardsell to get Kev to vote Nat out since Russ will be gunning for Jeff and Russ is a better comp player than Nat for HOH. Kev of course is dubious since he really can't read if Michelle would vote for Russ. I think Kev should make the big move and flip the script. Even if it fails and Michelle ends up voting for Nat he can blame a hinkey vote on Michelle and sever what remains of her alliance with J/J. Michele won't be able to defend herself since J/J are wary of her anyway.


----------



## uncdrew

Kevin should do that. At least it'll give him something to show the jury if he makes it to 2.

Right now his speach is "I just hung out and tried not to be noticed. Oh, and I also didn't get my best bud off the block when I had POV."


----------



## realityboy

I don't think Kevin'll do it. The guy that won't use the PoV to save his best friend, isn't the guy that makes big moves that are this risky. He can't be sure that Michele would do it with him, and if he told her that he was going to do it, she would tell J/J. Even if he tries to lie and blame it on her, there is a good chance that she will be HOH next week so that wouldn't work. He wouldn't be there if it wasn't for Nat and her lies, and he'd be lost without her.

It is somewhat interesting that Jordan slept in the SS room last night instead of in the HOH with Jeff. I doubt anything will come of this either, but I was surprised that she finally did it after all of her threats.


----------



## jcondon

I think Michelle was in the HOH room with Jeff. Slept in the same bed. So maybe Jeff has Michelle's support next week. And she has to be the favorite to win next week.


----------



## realityboy

She didn't sleep the whole night with him since she is a Have Not. After she got up, she did go upstairs with him. Russell went to the SS room with Jordan (separate beds).


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> I don't think Kevin'll do it. The guy that won't use the PoV to save his best friend, isn't the guy that makes big moves that are this risky. He can't be sure that Michele would do it with him, and if he told her that he was going to do it, she would tell J/J. Even if he tries to lie and blame it on her, there is a good chance that she will be HOH next week so that wouldn't work.


He can use Russ as the messenger. Even if Michelle tries to throw him under the bus to J/J, Kev has laid the groundwork by telling J/J that Russ is trying to convince him to flip and for J/J to worry about Michelle. If Michelle,Kev and J/J go face to face to clear it up who is the more convincing...Kev.


----------



## realityboy

Russ as the messenger would be his worst mistake. Russ would tell him that he had Michele's vote even if he didn't. Last time he was on the block, he tried that with Michele, Jordan, & Natalie. He told each one that he only needed one more vote to stay. There is a strong possibility that it could work, but I really don't think Kevin would risk it. Natalie would if she was voting but not Kevin. He had to ask permission from the HOH to vote to keep his best friend.


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> Russ as the messenger would be his worst mistake. Russ would tell him that he had Michele's vote even if he didn't. Last time he was on the block, he tried that with Michele, Jordan, & Natalie. He told each one that he only needed one more vote to stay. There is a strong possibility that it could work, but I really don't think Kevin would risk it. Natalie would if she was voting but not Kevin. He had to ask permission from the HOH to vote to keep his best friend.


Yeah I suppose it would be best if they talk directly. It doesn't really matter really.. both Kev and Michelle are telling Jeff what Russell is doing anyways so its not like either of them can throw the other one under the bus with any authority with J/J no matter what they end up agreeing to do. Jeff knows whats going on in the house yet is even more stressed because it doesn't help him know what will happen. You can tell by his swear rate how stressed he is.


----------



## dolfer

The Bengals game did not sell out and Big Brother *will be* airing tonight at 8pm. 

However the guide data still shows the Bengals game for this evening. Probably need to set a manual recording for tonight.

This affects all of the other CBS programming throughout the night as well...

I have a feeling the guide data will not reach us in time


----------



## Enrique

It looks like Kevin is in the lead.


----------



## Ment

Ah Kevin is out of the shadows at last! Are you the Dan of BB11?


----------



## Enrique

Kevin won. Kevin is the new HOH.


----------



## debtoine

Unless he wins the Veto, it's gonna be bye bye Jeff.

Wonder what his reaction's gonna be when he gets put on the block. No way in he** Kevin will put up Natalie. I think J/J will both go up, that way, if either wins the veto, they take themselves off. It won't even matter if it's a split eviction vote next week. Kevin will break the tie.

Who's gonna be the first to tell Jeff, "You got got"? 

deb


----------



## nmiller855

If Kevin puts up Michelle & Jordan then Jeff wins the POV, Kevin would have to put up Natalie, right? But if he puts up Jeff & Michelle then Jeff wins POV he could put up Jordan.


----------



## debtoine

nmiller855 said:


> If Kevin puts up Michelle & Jordan then Jeff wins the POV, Kevin would have to put up Natalie, right? But if he puts up Jeff & Michelle then Jeff wins POV he could put up Jordan.


Yes, but he probably won't do that. He knows he has to split them up, and the only way to guarantee getting rid of one of them, is to start by putting them both on the block. He's stupid if he doesn't do that. Unless he really does want to try and get Natalie out. She hasn't done anything in the game, and between Kevin and Natalie as final 2, I really don't know if he thinks he can beat her.

deb


----------



## Ment

I'm surprised Michelle hung in there right behind Kevin, she regularly falls and bumps against things in the house anyway so no way she was going to win this HOH. Nat continues to suck at any comp. This has to be a strategy...how can someone who has obvious athletic ability from her Tae Kwon Do be in last place in a comp that values balance skills.


----------



## jcondon

She was a teenage Tae Kwon Do champ. She works at BlockBuster.

She did not work out a single day she was in the BB house. She is not in great shape either. 

She isn't throwing anything. She just sucks.


----------



## realityboy

I think he goes with Jeff & Michele for nominations. They think Jordo has the smallest chance of winning veto, and oddly enough, they also seem to believe that she would forgive them and be on their side if they voted out Jeff.


----------



## realityboy

debtoine said:


> Yes, but he probably won't do that. He knows he has to split them up, and the only way to guarantee getting rid of one of them, is to start by putting them both on the block. He's stupid if he doesn't do that. Unless he really does want to try and get Natalie out. She hasn't done anything in the game, and between Kevin and Natalie as final 2, I really don't know if he thinks he can beat her.
> 
> deb


If he puts both up and Michele wins veto, then Natalie would be up and out.

If he puts up Michele and Jeff, then if Jeff or Michele wins, they can nominate Jordon.

Basically, they just need the least threatening person to be off the block with Natalie or they could be screwed. See Nakomis (s5).


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Ment said:


> how can someone who has obvious athletic ability from her Tae Kwon Do be in last place in a comp that values balance skills.


How is her athletic ability obvious? Wearing a t-shirt that says athlete? Puh-lease.

See my earlier post.

Natalie = Crystal from Survivor Gabon.


----------



## TriBruin

realityboy said:


> If he puts both up and Michele wins veto, then Natalie would be up and out.
> 
> If he puts up Michele and Jeff, then if Jeff or Michele wins, they can nominate Jordon.
> 
> Basically, they just need the least threatening person to be off the block with Natalie or they could be screwed. See Nakomis (s5).


The more I think about it, Kevin's best bet is to put up J&J right away, with Michelle as a pawn if either wins POV. If J&J are both still up after POV (or Jordan wins POV and uses it on herself.) , they can evict Jeff. If it is Jordan & Michelle, they have a choice. Michelle is probably a bigger threat to win than Jordan, but Jordan will not go against Jeff and would pick him for a F2.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

debtoine said:


> Who's gonna be the first to tell Jeff, "You got got"?


Probably Jeff. He said it about Ronnie when Ronnie broke his word and put him on the block.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'd like to see Jeff make a play to keep himself off the block for the original noms. Tell Nat and Kev that he's going for the prizes in the POV comp. Tell them he's excited about not having to worry about winning POV. Maybe get them to keep him off the block hoping that Jeff does indeed not try to win the POV. It's worth a shot. But, I doubt it's something he'd think of.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

TriBruin said:


> (or Jordan wins POV and uses it on herself.)


She's promised Jeff privately she will not do that. I take what she says to him in private at face value.


----------



## TriBruin

rrrobinsonjr said:


> She's promised Jeff privately she will not do that. I take what she says to him in private at face value.


If she does that (win POV and not use it), she will be right up there with Marcelles in the Hall of Shame.


----------



## Snappa77

I would put up Jeff and Jordan and give them the SAME speech that Jeff gave them.

"I'm gonna put you both up as pawns but don't worry your safe. Backdoor Michelle."

That way your bases are covered till eviction night.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

TriBruin said:


> If she does that (win POV and not use it), she will be right up there with Marcelles in the Hall of Shame.


They've both promised to buy siht for each other if they win. If they wind up married, then she did the right thing. If they don't see each other once they leave the house....then yes it would be dumb.


----------



## jcondon

debtoine said:


> I think J/J will both go up, that way, if either wins the veto, they take themselves off. It won't even matter if it's a split eviction vote next week. Kevin will break the tie.
> 
> Who's gonna be the first to tell Jeff, "You got got"?
> 
> deb


What if J/J are up. Michelle wins. Pulls one down. Natalie goes up an Michelle and J vote her out?

Although from what I hear J/J are still not playing nicely with Michelle so if she wins it wouldn't surprise me if she does nothing with it. To me this is where Jeff is missing the boat. Michelle likes him but, he and Jordan are being jerks to her.

I think Jeff knew last week he would have to win POV to win the 500K.


----------



## Ment

jcondon said:


> Although from what I hear J/J are still not playing nicely with Michelle so if she wins it wouldn't surprise me if she does nothing with it. To me this is where Jeff is missing the boat. Michelle likes him but, he and Jordan are being jerks to her.


Yeah they were fast burning bridges to Michelle last week so its dicey whether if faced with taking off J/J off the block she'd do anything at all. I wouldn't and take my chances competing against Nat and Jordon for the next HOH. If Kev goes with the 'Nat made me do it' route Jeff/Michelle will be on the block even though J/J is the best route for his game.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

jcondon said:


> To me this is where Jeff is missing the boat. Michelle likes him but, he and Jordan are being jerks to her.


100% AGREE. This could be the downfall of their entire game trusting Kevin over Michelle. This is why I know want Michelle to win the whole thing.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

jcondon said:


> To me this is where Jeff is missing the boat. Michelle likes him but, he and Jordan are being jerks to her.


Exactly. If they had kept her close, they'd be in pretty good shape. But if Michele is feeling like she's all alone in the game then she might as well get rid of her strongest competitor, Jeff. The poor girl has been all alone in the game from the beginning, and has been looking for a friend the whole game, so she would have been easy to control, but this is simply one of those areas where Jeff doesn't get it.

The other big mistake Jeff made was letting the DR convince him to slam Russel in his goodbye message to Russ. If he had stroked Russ's ego and told him he was a strong and scary competitor,etc., he could have salvaged that vote.


----------



## bigpuma

Fool Me Twice said:


> The other big mistake Jeff made was letting the DR convince him to slam Russel in his goodbye message to Russ. If he had stroked Russ's ego and told him he was a strong and scary competitor,etc., he could have salvaged that vote.


That was my exact thought when they played his message. I would have said sorry Russel but you were by far my biggest competitor in the game so I had to get you out. Instead he slams him. It's like they forget about the jury.


----------



## uncdrew

Kevin, eh?

Mmm...

Well, as we said before it's all down to the POV.


----------



## debtoine

Lockdown. Nominations are coming soon. From what I've read, I'm 99&#37; certain it's going to be Michele and Jeff on the block.

If Jordan can win the POV and use it on Jeff, they'll both be safe. I'm crossing my fingers for that, because I'd love to see Natalie out of there, but Jordan hasn't been able to come through on her own yet.

deb


----------



## uncdrew

It kind of looked like Jordan was winning the HoH S'mores competition when the regular show ended Thursday night. Was it even close?


----------



## Enrique

uncdrew said:


> It kind of looked like Jordan was winning the HoH S'mores competition when the regular show ended Thursday night. Was it even close?


IIRC, she was in second to last place(with Natalie being in last place).


----------



## uncdrew

Enrique said:


> IIRC, she was in second to last place(with Natalie being in last place)


Nice. Great job Jordan. 

Makes me think Jeff will win the PoV by a mile if it has any athletic component to it at all.


----------



## ChipMate

debtoine said:


> Lockdown. Nominations are coming soon. From what I've read, I'm 99% certain it's going to be Michele and Jeff on the block.
> 
> If Jordan can win the POV and use it on Jeff, they'll both be safe. I'm crossing my fingers for that, because I'd love to see Natalie out of there, but Jordan hasn't been able to come through on her own yet.
> 
> deb


Confirmed, Jeff and Michelle. From my reading it looked like Kevin was going to pull the J&J combo, but it looks like Natalie talked him out of it last minute.

For someone riding on coat-tails, never winning anything, etc., Natalie sure seems to be pulling a lot of strings.


----------



## nmiller855

The way Natalie immediately claimed the Mike's Lemonade saying she's been asking for it shows her sense of entitlement. 
Now the only sure way to save Jeff & Jordan is for Jordan to win the POV. I wonder if they would send Natalie home.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Bye Bye Natalie,

I think Kevin made a mistake..it should have been J and J up, IF they wanted Jeff to leave.

Out of all the scenarios that Kevin and Nat went through, I find it amazing that neither thought if Jeff and Michelle is up and Lord have mercy--Jordan wins Veto--and uses it to take Jeff down--that Natalie HAS to go up. The voting now turns to Jeff and Jordan...Who says they will keep Natalie? I think Jordan may want to keep her but Jeff may not and will convince Jordan that she doesn't want to keep Nat either.  Everyone is banking that Jordan is not going to win anything. Maybe her man on the block will give her added strength.

I know Jeff and Jordan has been trashing Michelle lately but he is so pissed off at Kevin right now that he may take this opportunity to get rid of the one person that Kevin wants to keep (Natalie) _(it will be a dumb move because Michelle is stronger than Jordan, whereas Jordan and Nat is pretty even)_ but when Jeff gets angry, he doesn't use much rationaility_ (i.e, kill your family member, you got got). _


----------



## Einselen

I hope the veto is one of those where people are eliminated each round and Jeff and Jordan are in the final round. Jeff then can throw the POV over to Jordan who can use it to save Jeff and protect herself and then Nat goes bye bye and Kevin looks like an idiot (again).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Well, I see that the POV comp is on... 

If it's the Morph comp I'd give Michele the edge since girls are usually good at it and she's been studying. I guess I'll root for her if Jeff goes, simply because Ronnie and Chima hated her so much. (The thought of seeing Ronnie again at the finale almost makes me not want to watch it!) But, for the most part I'll be done with BB this year.


----------



## ChipMate

POV is on!

Anyone but Jeff or Jordon, please.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I picked it. Michele won the POV. Jeff is doomed.

Darn. I'm crushed. After Dan and Memphis winning last year, then JT and Stephen on Survivor, I'd almost gotten used to my favorites winning. 

Oh, well. I'd say Michele is a huge favorite at this point to make it to the final two. If she takes Jordan with her, she should win.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Bye Bye Jeff. Go say hello to your buddy Russ in the jury house.

Go Michelle!

I'm rooting for her even more after seeing her all by herself crying last night before the POV comp.


----------



## Enrique

Natalie is saying that Jordan is thinking of sacrificing herself for Jeff to keep him in the game(Asking for her to be evicted instead of Jeff).

She's dumber then I thought if that's true at all.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I'm actually dumping Michele, after supporting her all season. The crying, the muttering, the memory failures, the self-pitying. The weirdness. I'm over her. I'm left with nobody.


----------



## TriBruin

Enrique said:


> Natalie is saying that Jordan is thinking of sacrificing herself for Jeff to keep him in the game(Asking for her to be evicted instead of Jeff).
> 
> She's dumber then I thought if that's true at all.


That would be stupid (and I don't think that Michelle or Nat would go for it.)

Go Michelle. She is the only one in the house that I want to win now.


----------



## gossamer88

Let's not forget that HoH twist Julie mentioned on Thursday.


----------



## uncdrew

Enrique said:


> Natalie is saying that Jordan is thinking of sacrificing herself for Jeff to keep him in the game(Asking for her to be evicted instead of Jeff).
> 
> She's dumber then I thought if that's true at all.


Actually, maybe not.

Jordan won't win the game. Jeff can.

If Jeff promised to "give her half" or whatever, her best shot at big money is to leave the house to save Jeff.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

uncdrew said:


> If Jeff promised to "give her half" or whatever, her best shot at big money is to leave the house to save Jeff.


They're not 'allowed' to do that. But he did promise to buy her something and he'll probably take her on the Hawaiian trip.


----------



## uncdrew

rrrobinsonjr said:


> They're not 'allowed' to do that. But he did promise to buy her something and he'll probably take her on the Hawaiian trip.


Yeah, I know they're not supposed to. Not sure how enforceable it is or if they bother tracking it.


----------



## ronniejay

It appears that Jeff found a special key(as part of the pandora's box competetion where they won money?). The key may allow him to reenter the house thru the door mentioned earlier. He may be able to evict somebody on the spot. Quite a twist on Tuesday.


----------



## Enrique

ronniejay said:


> It appears that Jeff found a special key(as part of the pandora's box competetion where they won money?). The key may allow him to reenter the house thru the door mentioned earlier. He may be able to evict somebody on the spot. Quite a twist on Tuesday.


I guess what Kevin was thinking was right(Kevin thinks the game is rigged for Jeff).


----------



## Fool Me Twice

That's just Kevin being paranoid. I don't know what the pandora's box twist is, but there's no way it's going to be as powerful as that. Hopefully, Jeff gets a nice parting gift before going off the the jury house to start the bromance with Russel (I'm calling it!).


----------



## kcarl75

I don't have a horse in this race, but if Jeff gets another chance after getting voted out, I'm calling shenanigans.


----------



## uncdrew

ronniejay said:


> It appears that Jeff found a special key(as part of the pandora's box competetion where they won money?). The key may allow him to reenter the house thru the door mentioned earlier. He may be able to evict somebody on the spot. Quite a twist on Tuesday.


Vikingguy, you there?


----------



## uncdrew

kcarl75 said:


> I don't have a horse in this race, but if Jeff gets another chance after getting voted out, I'm calling shenanigans.


I was rooting for Jeff for a long time, and I like the guy. But I'm with you. If he's back it's really too much.


----------



## nmiller855

I want the key to allow him to come back through the door & immediately evict Natalie.


----------



## USAFSSO

nmiller855 said:


> I want the key to allow him to come back through the door & immediately evict Natalie.


:up::up::up: I can't stand the Gnat. She is unable to look at anyone she is talking to including the DR camera.


----------



## Lopey

ronniejay said:


> It appears that Jeff found a special key(as part of the pandora's box competetion where they won money?). The key may allow him to reenter the house thru the door mentioned earlier. He may be able to evict somebody on the spot. Quite a twist on Tuesday.


If the key was up for grabs, and Jeff got it as part of the compitition, how could BB have rigged it to be sure that Jeff would be the one to find it? It's not like they handed it to him in the DR or anything.

The previews for Tuesday's show showed Kevin reading a card and looking at the door, if he KNOWS what the key is for, could he possibly influence the vote so Jordan goes home with no chance of her coming back?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Lopey said:


> ...could he possibly influence the vote so Jordan goes home with no chance of her coming back?


The scroll on BBAD said he's looking for a way of keeping Jeff. I did not believe what I was reading. But if he knows something that hasn't been revealed to us about that key, then this makes sense!

He can't get rid of Michelle. Jeff could come back for revenge, so Jordan would be his only option if he can't reveal the twist.


----------



## jradford

rrrobinsonjr said:


> The scroll on BBAD said he's looking for a way of keeping Jeff. I did not believe what I was reading. But if he knows something that hasn't been revealed to us about that key, then this makes sense!
> 
> He can't get rid of Michelle. Jeff could come back for revenge, so Jordan would be his only option if he can't reveal the twist.


I thought I read an update at Jokers last week where Kevin said something along the lines of "If Jeff wouldn't have used the key, I could have been locked in there all day," like it was some sort of psychological game that BB was playing with them.


----------



## Shaunnick

I hope the key does let someone back in after eviction, and if Jeff won, OMIGOD I can't wait to see what Vikingguy has to say. His comments about Jeff have somestimes been better than the show itself.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

Lopey said:


> If the key was up for grabs, and Jeff got it as part of the compitition, how could BB have rigged it to be sure that Jeff would be the one to find it? It's not like they handed it to him in the DR or anything.


BB may not have *rigged *it for Jeff to find the key but they CAN _change_ the meaning of "finding the key" to better _suit _the person that finds it. They have/had days to do that. With production constantly messing with the heads of the houseguests by trying to get them to target another person, I believe they will do anything to boost the ratings.

Can't we all just get along? Just play the darn game without interference. Last person standing--win! Done deal.

--------------------------
The exact words were: We will reveal a new twist to the HOH that could impact everyone. The secret lies behind this door.


----------



## ChipMate

Michelle used the POV, and it's J&J in the hot seats; a good thing as far as I am concerned.

It's interesting to think about Natalie's game, when you think about who Jordan will want to evict next week... Michelle.

So next week I think I see it Kevin/Natalie and Jordan, to evict Michelle, and then Kevin takes Jordan, or Natalie takes Jordan, to the Final.

I'd like Natalie to win it, but won't mind if Kevin wins. I think Natalie played a very stong game. I do want to see her do some physical prowess thing, like in the endurance... it would be the coup de' etat.


----------



## TriBruin

ChipMate said:


> Michelle used the POV, and it's J&J in the hot seats; a good thing as far as I am concerned.
> 
> It's interesting to think about Natalie's game, when you think about who Jordan will want to evict next week... Michelle.
> 
> So next week I think I see it Kevin/Natalie and Jordan, to evict Michelle, and then Kevin takes Jordan, or Natalie takes Jordan, to the Final.
> 
> I'd like Natalie to win it, but won't mind if Kevin wins. I think Natalie played a very stong game. I do want to see her do some physical prowess thing, like in the endurance... it would be the coup de' etat.


You are making the assumption that Nat or Jordan will win HOH over Michelle. I don't think that a very good assumption. Michelle is by far a better player in competitions than either Nat or Jordan, both mentally and physically.


----------



## ChipMate

I forgot that Kevin can't play... I really meant to say that I would like to see Natalie dominate Michelle... and show that the whole season she had been holding back in challenges.

I don'y know if she can do it, but it would be something else if she does. A coup de 'etat.


----------



## SoakinginSoap

ChipMate said:


> I forgot that Kevin can't play... I really meant to say that I would like to see Natalie dominate Michelle... and show that the whole season she had been holding back in challenges.
> 
> I don'y know if she can do it, but it would be something else if she does. A coup de 'etat.


I agree! Natalie is such a consummated liar. She does it with such ease. I hope she does take charge of a challenge and show us she really did have it and floating was her strategy.

More and more as I watch her, standing up in the F2 with anyone beside Jeff--she is going to runaway with it. She sneakingly kissed up to everyone that left. Her poker face will throw Kevin under the bus in a heartbeat.

When Jeff and Jordan review the tapes and see how they "got got", they are not going to be happy campers. They will not have anyone to blame but themselves. How in the world they could believe Natalie over Michelle--who stuck with them--is just plain crazy.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Natalie is disgusting, spoiled, delusional, UN-athletic, entitled, smelly, @#$% and she isn't sandbagging. You people rooting for her must be high.

She can't win crap and if she get's towed along into the F2, it will potentially be the worst winner since Jun in BB4!


----------



## Jolt

I still have money on her being a man lol. She is a vile person. I cant wait to hear that her b/f if there even is one breaks up with her.


----------



## sburnside1

I don't think Jeff's problem was that he "got got". He was going home this week regardless. 

He had 2 problems that brought his downfall:
1. You are ineligible to compete for HoH right after you were it.
2. His "alliance member" is slightly smarter then a rock, and more athletic then bassett hound.

I have no idea why they didn't keep things on good terms with Michelle. Who knows how much harder she may have tried in the HoH comp if she didn't feel alone and worthless.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

sburnside1 said:


> 2. His "alliance member" is slightly smarter *then* a rock, and more athletic *then* bassett hound.


When you're insulting someone's intelligence, try to not look dumb yourself.


----------



## pmyers

Natalie reminds me of Franco's girlfriend on Rescue Me......


----------



## jcondon

rrrobinsonjr said:


> When you're insulting someone's intelligence, try to not look dumb yourself.


I am guessing he should have used than instead of then. If you are going to point out errors it would be nice if you could at least explain the error for all us simple folks. 

I still understood him so who cares? Doesn't change the facts Jordan is not the brights bulb.

I know plenty of people who are 1000x times better then me in spelling and grammar but, that about all the smart at. Good if you are writer or publisher. Otherwise fairly useless.


----------



## uncdrew

jcondon said:


> I still understood him so who cares? Doesn't change the facts Jordan is not the *brights* bulb.
> 
> I know plenty of people who are 1000x times better *then* me in spelling and grammar but, *that about all the smart at.* Good if you are writer or publisher. Otherwise fairly useless.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

It's true, Jordan isn't any help as a partner and Jeff should have cultivated Michele as a ally. If Jeff knew how badly Michele wanted a partner and how much of a crush she had on him, he could have trusted her. Her lack of communication skills, strange behavior, and fights with Russel in the last week with both calling the other a liar kept him from taking that plunge. 

Jeff just isn't sophisticated enough to play Michele for his own purposes. You're either on team Jeff, or you're the enemy. His best move would have been to pretend to dump Jordan and seal a fake final two with Michele--all BEFORE evicting Russel. But, that's easy for me to say since I have far more information than he does.


----------



## Frylock

Fool Me Twice said:


> It's true, Jordan isn't any help as a partner and Jeff should have cultivated Michele as a ally. If Jeff knew how badly Michele wanted a partner and how much of a crush she had on him, he could have trusted her. Her lack of communication skills, strange behavior, and fights with Russel in the last week with both calling the other a liar kept him from taking that plunge.
> 
> Jeff just isn't sophisticated enough to play Michele for his own purposes. You're either on team Jeff, or you're the enemy. His best move would have been to pretend to dump Jordan and seal a fake final two with Michele--all BEFORE evicting Russel. But, that's easy for me to say since I have far more information than he does.


Michelle works in a lab in a basement with rats all day. I am not surprised she is lacking in social skills. I am sure most people in her position are. Jeff clearly is not the brightest bulb, because he seems to be taking advice from Jordan! He deserves to be evicted for listening to Natalie and Kevin. Anyone who goes around complaining about someone having a final 2 deal is nuts, when he's had a partner practically the whole game.

I liked Jeff when he made his move with the coup d'etat. It was a strong move. Since then, he has become too full of himself and his gameplay I think.


----------



## uncdrew

Jeff might get a hot blond girlfriend with fake boobies out of this.

That's worth more than $500,000, right?


----------



## realityboy

uncdrew said:


> Jeff might get a hot blond girlfriend with fake boobies out of this.
> 
> That's worth more than $500,000, right?


I dunno. How much is peroxide and a boob job anyway?


----------



## Ment

uncdrew said:


> Jeff might get a hot blond girlfriend with fake boobies out of this.
> 
> That's worth more than $500,000, right?


Don't forget Jordan's mom gets to move in with you too.


----------



## USAFSSO

Interesting article on HiroChima, nothing really new. One of the better write-ups of her shenanigans.

Reallity TV Hall of Shame!


----------



## realityboy

I haven't watched last night's BBAD to see "drunk" Natalie yet, but I'm still amazed that anyone would seriously believe that she would be allowed to drink in the house if she was really 18. Allison Grodner has said that while the diary room wouldn't outright give away her lie if asked they would say that no illegal behavior was allowed in the house.


----------



## nmiller855

A drunk Natalie is just as classless as you can imagine. More demanding, more self centered, etc.


----------



## Ment

realityboy said:


> I haven't watched last night's BBAD to see "drunk" Natalie yet, but I'm still amazed that anyone would seriously believe that she would be allowed to drink in the house if she was really 18. Allison Grodner has said that while the diary room wouldn't outright give away her lie if asked they would say that no illegal behavior was allowed in the house.


yeah unless a houseguests didn't see Nat with wine during 'Jessie Eulogy Night' it's hard to think that BB would let illegal behavior happen in the house. Maybe Nat is just that good at deflecting attention and putting the spotlight on other peeps. That's been her game after all.


----------



## uncdrew

Ment said:


> Don't forget Jordan's mom gets to move in with you too.


Is she hawt?


----------



## uncdrew

So who wins Pov?


----------



## Enrique

That's(I believe) Saturday, But Nat says she planning to put up Kevin(Boo!).


----------



## debtoine

Enrique said:


> That's(I believe) Saturday, But Nat says she planning to put up Kevin(Boo!).


Gnatalie already told Kevin she was putting him up.

BB put an ASU graduation bear in with her HOH stuff. She claims it must be a mistake, or that it's her friend's. Yeah, right. They also gave her Mike's hard lemonade. I still can't believe these people haven't figured out that there's no way she's 18.



deb


----------



## realityboy

Enrique said:


> That's(I believe) Saturday, But Nat says she planning to put up Kevin(Boo!).


Why Boo!? The nominations mean absolutely nothing this week. The winner of PoV has all the power.


----------



## Ment

uncdrew said:


> Is she hawt?


Doesn't matter...no booger...


----------



## Ment

debtoine said:


> Gnatalie already told Kevin she was putting him up.
> 
> BB put an ASU graduation bear in with her HOH stuff. She claims it must be a mistake, or that it's her friend's. Yeah, right. They also gave her Mike's hard lemonade. I still can't believe these people haven't figured out that there's no way she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> deb


As Kevin said on the network show...there is LIE in Natalie. She is that good.


----------



## Enrique

debtoine said:


> Gnatalie already told Kevin she was putting him up.
> 
> BB put an ASU graduation bear in with her HOH stuff. She claims it must be a mistake, or that it's her friend's. Yeah, right. They also gave her Mike's hard lemonade. I still can't believe these people haven't figured out that there's no way she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> deb





realityboy said:


> Why Boo!? The nominations mean absolutely nothing this week. The winner of PoV has all the power.


I know this is par the course(And was planned with Kevin in mind) and not Natalie backstabbing Kevin, But I kinda would hate seeing Kevin on the block.


----------



## Einselen

Not a huge BB follower. Just like Survivor I saw maybe the first few and then the most recent. Is this shaping out to be the very worst season ever?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Einselen said:


> Is this shaping out to be the very worst season ever?


The potential is there.


----------



## BWINKLER92

BB ought to have put a baby photo with a date caption on it, that would have made the place get lively. I sure wish Jordan would go for a nudie swim in the tub and run through the house, BBAD sure needs something memorable. Dullest I have ever seen.


----------



## jradford

debtoine said:


> Gnatalie already told Kevin she was putting him up.
> 
> BB put an ASU graduation bear in with her HOH stuff. She claims it must be a mistake, or that it's her friend's. Yeah, right. They also gave her Mike's hard lemonade. I still can't believe these people haven't figured out that there's no way she's 18.
> 
> 
> 
> deb


If Kevin has the chance to knock her out next week, he needs to take it. He HAS to be seeing how much Natalie is playing both sides to ensure victory over Kevin if they are the last 2 left. I hate Natalie, but she's playing a pretty smart game, especially since no one will call her on it. (This is what happens when you kick out all the good players.)


----------



## gossamer88

Chima and Jessie knew her real age. The rest of the Jury House will soon follow.


----------



## debtoine

Kevin won the veto.

Dammit.

deb


----------



## Enrique

debtoine said:


> Kevin won the veto.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> deb


Yes!:up::up:


----------



## jcondon

This was the worst season in the last 4 (I only watched the last 4 seasons. I didn't like most of the cast and the cliques sucked. 

Can't believe Kevin, Natalie or Jordan are going to win.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

I nearly gave up on the show the first week after seeing Jessie return and seeing a house full of people I didn't like. Kinda wish I had. I stuck around to root for Jeff and he had a real chance to win. I suppose that should redeem the season somewhat. 

But for me this season joins 4, 8, and 9 as horrible horrible seasons. And other than Jeff, all the people I would actually like to see in another All-Stars are from season 10. The other All-star worthy people, I don't like.


----------



## uncdrew

ugh


----------



## Einselen

Fool Me Twice said:


> I nearly gave up on the show the first week after seeing Jessie return and seeing a house full of people I didn't like. Kinda wish I had. I stuck around to root for Jeff and he had a real chance to win. I suppose that should redeem the season somewhat.
> 
> But for me this season joins 4, 8, and 9 as horrible horrible seasons. And other than Jeff, all the people I would actually like to see in another All-Stars are from season 10. The other All-star worthy people, I don't like.


Usually I am the one saying hey lets not be so harsh on a reality show, etc. but I have to agree with you. I think this one becomes one of the worst seasons ever and the only reason I will finish it up is because there isn't anything else new that is giving me conflicting issues. Even with nothing much else new in the summer I almost regret getting into this season. However it looks like my first week prediction may come true of Kevin winning it all.


----------



## Enrique

I love Nat! They(the whole house) were talking about people lying about their age(Nat said Casey was thinking about lying about his age) and she makes the comment " I don't know why anyone would lie about their age".


----------



## Ment

LOL yeah Nat just throws the lies out there like taking a sip of water. It'd be scary to be her boyfriend.


----------



## uncdrew

Ment said:


> LOL yeah Nat just throws the lies out there like taking a sip of water. It'd be scary to be her boyfriend.


good point


----------



## TriBruin

debtoine said:


> Kevin won the veto.
> 
> Dammit.
> 
> deb


:down:

I guess it is bye-bye Michelle now. So we will be left with Kevin, Jordan, and Natalie. I guess that the least objectionable now is Jordan.


----------



## uncdrew

It'll be interesting watching kevin and natalie battle it out for who takes Jordan to the final two.


..and Jordan's speech should be entertaining.


----------



## Snappa77

Just curious how many ppl were Evel Dick fans? Cuz the contempt and haterade (with a dash self righteousness) is hilarious.

You do know if the house was FILLED with Jeff and Jordan types you'll basically have a excruciating season ala Season 1 minus Mega.

Maybe it is just me. I rooted for Darth Vader, Megatron, Cobra Commander(well actually Destro) and other villains as a kid. Hated the Waltons loved the Bundys. They are more entertaining.

Some of ya talk about how bad this season is and then profess your undying love for the Jeff/Jordan Care Bear get along gang puppies bunnies and marshmallows team?!? Besides the coup de'tat that fell onto his lap easier than Rupert getting a fan voted $1 million in Survivor Allstar the guy hasn't done ANYTHING.

His 'fight' with the house after Chima left and Lydia blew up was him saying over and over to Nat and Kev to control Lydia but he had a Jordan like moment himself cuz it wouldn't sink in after they told him OVER and OVER they tried and they are not responsible for her. Mind you this is the same guy that didn't say sugarhoneyicetea to Russell when he blew up on EVERY female in the house (yes i am including Ronnie in that statement) 

I am rooting for Natalie or Michelle. While Spineless is funny sometimes in his diary commentary he is just one step above Jordan this season IMO. I don't think Michelle has a chance in hell vs ANYONE and Jordan cannot beat Natalie or Spineless. Votes might actually be interesting this year.

P.S. My GF pointed out that I call Kevin 'Spineless' even though he stood up to Ronnie. I just told her that in a house that had 1 official gay guy and potentially 2 in the closets (Jessie, Braden) Ronnie is by far is the gayest. So Spineless gets no points from me for punking Princess Leia.


----------



## jcondon

Snappa77 said:


> Just curious how many ppl were Evel Dick fans? Cuz the contempt and haterade (with a dash self righteousness) is hilarious.
> 
> You do know if the house was FILLED with Jeff and Jordan types you'll basically have a excruciating season ala Season 1 minus Mega.


Was not a huge Evel fan either. Thought he and is daughter had an unfair advantage. Was cool to see the show maybe bring them back together. Was also not so much an advantage that the other house guests couldn't have bounced one of them. They just were not bright enough. He actually won enough comps along the way. He campaigned for votes when he was on the block.

Natalie and Kevin (and Jordan) coasted on others work. Kevin can win a few things. Natalie and Jordan can't win a damn thing. Kevin and Natalie are just mean vile people. They wanted to put bleach in Michele's contacts. I Don't remember Evel wanting to really harm someone (or possible blind them).

This season there was almost no campaigning. Everyone was in one of two camps (more or less). All the votes (almost) were known before vote day. Russell went against what you thought once. And I think maybe Chima or someone else did once. But, otherwise you knew the vote the min the POV was over. Almost no one really tried to campaign to stay. At least not enough to make it interesting.

I agree you do need a variety of personalities in the house. You need some nice people, some mean people etc.

This year way to many nut jobs.

Assuming Michele goes home I am not thrilled with any of the remaining 3 winning the money. Including Jordan. She did virtually nothing in this game. She is nicer of the 3 but, still not very deserving of the money.

I would be fine with Michele wining but, that probably will not happen.


----------



## MonsterJoe

I liked ED...and also Jeff/Jordan.

I enjoyed this season.


----------



## Jimbo713

Anybody stay up late lsat night (Saturday, 9/4). The coversation was "stimulating!"


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Jimbo713 said:


> Anybody stay up late lsat night (Saturday, 9/4). The coversation was "stimulating!"


Elaborate. I deleted it without watching. Do I need to undelete, or is this sarcasm?


----------



## Jimbo713

No - check it out!


----------



## kemajor

MonsterJoe said:


> I liked ED...and also Jeff/Jordan.
> 
> I enjoyed this season.


I agree with your first comment but I've been quite underwhelmed with this season.

- K


----------



## Einselen

This season isn't completely horrible. I mean I was at least entertained up to this point, but it is unfortunate/sad to see who can possibly win now.


----------



## nmiller855

I quit watching it a couple of days ago. I will just watch the regular prime time shows until it's over. I think the proposal was a feeble attempt to get Gnasty some positive vibes.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

nmiller855 said:


> I think the proposal was a feeble attempt to get Gnasty some positive vibes.


Absolutely.

That had to be easily the most awkward marriage proposal ever televised.


----------



## uncdrew

I suppose I root for Kevin now. The only thing I really have against him is his choice in team-mates (Chima, Natalie).


----------



## JFriday

uncdrew said:


> I suppose I root for Kevin now. The only thing I really have against him is his choice in team-mates (Chima, Natalie).


I think as the ultimate floater he went with who he could latch on to.


----------



## KRS

For someone who lies a lot, Natalie sure can be dumb about it. Her Pandora's box story was so badly thought out, it even confused her.

Would have been so easy to say she saw her BF on the screen, opened the box to spend 15 minutes with him, and that unleashed the annoying costumed people into the house. The only thing worth constructing a lie about would be giving up playing in the veto.

She i sso annoying. When my wife and I are watching the show, from time to time we will rewind to hear better what people are saying when whispering or whatever. When we miss something Natalie said, we don't bother.


----------



## uncdrew

JFriday said:


> I think as the ultimate floater he went with who he could latch on to.


Agreed.

He was tied to Lydia, and probably just went with Chima and Jessie due to his ties to Lydia.

I'm ready to remove the "floater" tag from him. He's been winning and doing well. He certainly floated at the beginning, and not using the veto on Lydia was so spineless.


----------



## MikeekiM

Man... I was really hoping for Michelle to win the POV and stick it to Nat later... But it looks like Michelle may be talking to the Chen-bot sooner than later


----------



## uncdrew

The HoH comp is not really set up for Jordan to win.

I'm guessing Kevin brings this one home. Any results yet?


----------



## ChipMate

Never underestimate Jordan.


----------



## uncdrew

ChipMate said:


> Never underestimate Jordan.


I dunno.

So far this competition requires a firm grasp of walking.


----------



## ChipMate

You've seen, Jordan, walk, right?

Firm grasp, indeed.


----------



## ChipMate

From Joker's...

*8:12 PM It is snowing now, very thick on Jordan & mild on Kev & Nat. Kev not taking his eyes off the log mechanics on his side NT*


----------



## Ment

Wow Jordo is still hangin in there. Must be the power of Jeff!


----------



## realityboy

Sad to Michele go, but I really think the final 4 had the jury votes figured wrong. I think Michele would've won over anybody left. I think Natalie may win now if she can get to the final two.


----------



## Ment

They need to get the log rolling faster, no ones dropped yet.


----------



## realityboy

Zack & Dick went for about 9 hours or so according to Natalie. I remember it was a long time, but I really don't remember how long it was. At least this should be better than the last two years with Jerry and Sheila.

Edit: It was a little less than 8 hours when Zack won on Season 8. I think that's the longest final 3 endurance with Season 7 being the shortest (it was over before the live show finished).


----------



## Knives of Ice

its unreal how horrible this season is, easily the worst season of BB that i can remember


----------



## Enrique

Jordan is out, it's just Nat and Kevin now.


----------



## realityboy

At least Kevin won, Jordo has a slight chance to beat Nat in part 2 if she doesn't throw it for her,


----------



## Enrique

Nat give the first round to Kevin(But they're telling Jordan Nat is the one who fell).


----------



## Ment

ah Jordo dropped first. Good job, way beyond my expectations. So whos best odds on the 2nd round.


----------



## realityboy

Part 2 is usually some sort of timed puzzle similar to what the final 4 veto was tonight. So the only hope for Jordan is that Natalie is as bad at those as she is.


----------



## ChipMate

Well chit, all according to Nat and Kevin's plan.


----------



## realityboy

Natalie still hasn't actually won anything other than the questions so maybe Jordan can pull it off. I think she can win part 3 if she can get there.


----------



## ChipMate

realityboy said:


> Part 2 is usually some sort of timed puzzle similar to what the final 4 veto was tonight. So the only hope for Jordan is that Natalie is as bad at those as she is.


Jordan, honey, this one isn't for Jeff, but you.

Good luck.


----------



## realityboy

Knives of Ice said:


> its unreal how horrible this season is, easily the worst season of BB that i can remember


Missed out on Season 9, huh? Worst ending maybe (exc. Season 6), but not the worst season.


----------



## Enrique

I can't believe there all still a sleep! Wake up!(Anyone have a stick?)


----------



## Einselen

realityboy said:


> Part 2 is usually some sort of timed puzzle similar to what the final 4 veto was tonight. So the only hope for Jordan is that Natalie is as bad at those as she is.


I am going to guess that it may be a put in order the Nominees and HOH. Don't we usually have one of those each season?

As for part 3 I think Jordan may have a good chance at it if she gets there as it seems she is always in the running on the This or that questions and IIRC the last part is an A or B what did this person say type thing.


----------



## uncdrew

Can someone please remind me.

Kevin won stage 1 so he gets a pass to the final stage 3. Then Natalie and Jordan battle it out in stage 2 to see who goes up against Kevin in stage 3. 

Is that right?

And the winner of stage 3 is HoH, and basically nominates the other two for eviction then breaks the zero-zero tie and picks who goes home.

Right?


----------



## Einselen

uncdrew said:


> Can someone please remind me.
> 
> Kevin won stage 1 so he gets a pass to the final stage 3. Then Natalie and Jordan battle it out in stage 2 to see who goes up against Kevin in stage 3.
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> And the winner of stage 3 is HoH, and basically nominates the other two for eviction then breaks the zero-zero tie and picks who goes home.
> 
> Right?


Yes Kev moves on to the last round. The HOH is the sole voter on who is sitting next to them in the Finals.


----------



## ChipMate

Gonna be a big night from everything I have read. All three house guests are packed and ready to go home.

HOH parts 2 & 3 and final eviction, all live tonight.

Sunday night Clip show... Tuesday night, the winner is revealed... in a two hour show... so not sure about tonight, but they are ALL packed...


----------



## SoakinginSoap

How do the jury votes? I vaguely remember the jury having two keys (one for each F2) and putting the one that they wants to win in the slot. Is this correct? Do we get to find out who voted for whom?


----------



## gossamer88

Was there ever a 2-hour finale?


----------



## appleye1

gossamer88 said:


> Was there ever a 2-hour finale?


I don't think so, at least not since the early seasons. Maybe season two's finale was two hours. Mike Boogie needed time to propose to Krista after all.

CBS is said to be very pleased with the ratings this summer, so I guess they think two hours is a good idea. I don't think I'm going to be able to make it all the way through. There will be heavy use of the FF button.


----------



## ChipMate

SoakinginSoap said:


> How do the jury votes? I vaguely remember the jury having two keys (one for each F2) and putting the one that they wants to win in the slot. Is this correct? Do we get to find out who voted for whom?


Yes. Two keys go in, only one comes out.

It's like Thunderdome! 

Most years the votes are obvious, and they DON'T tell us. I think there are years that are so close, that they do finally tell us who voted for whom.


----------



## gossamer88

appleye1 said:


> I don't think so, at least not since the early seasons. Maybe season two's finale was two hours. Mike Boogie needed time to propose to Krista after all.
> 
> CBS is said to be very pleased with the ratings this summer, so I guess they think two hours is a good idea. I don't think I'm going to be able to make it all the way through. There will be heavy use of the FF button.


I'm hoping the last hour is similar to Survivor's Finale. I've always felt cheated at the end when they announce the winner then Julie says goodnight.


----------



## Einselen

ChipMate said:


> Yes. Two keys go in, only one comes out.
> 
> It's like Thunderdome!
> 
> Most years the votes are obvious, and they DON'T tell us. I think there are years that are so close, that they do finally tell us who voted for whom.


I thought all years you know who voted for whom as you see the order they are put into the carousel. Also I believe the final keys have the contestant who is voting name on it.


----------



## ChipMate

I'll tell you what, I do think Big Brother is the best of the three big reality shows on TV. Survivor, Amazing Race, but Big Brother is so much more than either of those.


----------



## ChipMate

Einselen said:


> I thought all years you know who voted for whom as you see the order they are put into the carousel. Also I believe the final keys have the contestant who is voting name on it.


You are probably right Einselen...

I just wabted tomake my Thunderdome analogy. ;0


----------



## Einselen

ChipMate said:


> You are probably right Einselen...
> 
> I just wabted tomake my Thunderdome analogy. ;0


Thunderdome analogy still stands. I didn't debunk that one as it is true. Finale night is the only time you want to see your name (well besides the first part when going from 3 to 2)


----------



## realityboy

Actually you always want to see your name since the keys mean you're safe most weeks. You just never want to hear your name from Julie.

WTG Jordan. Part 2 wasn't even close.


----------



## realityboy

Tonight's BBAD has most of the setup for the recap show. They were told to talk naturally about certain subjects. Jordan was even called to the DR so the other two could talk about the LML. (Personally I think the Green Room Lie helped just as much if not more, but the LML did make better television.) Natalie and Kevin seem to realize that Jeff was very popular, and they don't know why.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

ChipMate said:


> All three house guests are packed and ready to go home.... they are ALL packed...


Were they _all_ packed?


----------



## realityboy

The 3 of them still thought that there would be an eviction and since hoh wasn't determined, all 3 had to be packed.


----------



## hefe

realityboy said:


> Tonight's BBAD has most of the setup for the recap show. They were told to talk naturally about certain subjects. Jordan was even called to the DR so the other two could talk about the LML. (Personally I think the Green Room Lie helped just as much if not more, but the LML did make better television.) Natalie and Kevin seem to realize that Jeff was very popular, and they don't know why.


LML?


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

hefe said:


> LML?


Last minute Lie


----------



## Lopey

realityboy said:


> Tonight's BBAD has most of the setup for the recap show. They were told to talk naturally about certain subjects. Jordan was even called to the DR so the other two could talk about the LML. (Personally I think the Green Room Lie helped just as much if not more, but the LML did make better television.) Natalie and Kevin seem to realize that Jeff was very popular, and they don't know why.


They really don't realize that it's their actions. Look at the difference in the actions of Natalie and Kevin and Jordan when they won competitions. Jordan was calm when Julie said that she won, where on the other hand Kevin and Gnat would through it in the others faces. Also, people REALLY don't like to listen to Gnat chewing...


----------



## realityboy

realityboy said:


> There are a few that I hate already, but it always takes time for me to find someone to root for (except season 9 where there was no one to root for at all). So far I'm liking Jeff, Jordan, Braden, and Casey in that order, but I'm hating Lydia, Natalie, Russell, Jessie, Kevin, Ronnie, Chima. No strong opinions on Michele or Laura yet.


Other than deciding that I did like both Laura and Michele, I'm surprised at how much I still agree with this post from the first week.


----------



## uncdrew

realityboy said:


> Other than deciding that I did like both Laura and Michele, I'm surprised at how much I still agree with this post from the first week.


You're a very good judge of reality character.


----------



## appleye1

realityboy said:


> Other than deciding that I did like both Laura and Michele, I'm surprised at how much I still agree with this post from the first week.


You nailed it, there's no doubt. I agree with all your likes and dislikes.

I bet you never thought Jordan would win it though, did you?  I thought it would be Russell and Michelle in the end for some reason. I was way off!


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Jessie didn't even vote for you C#&t! Die.


----------



## realityboy

appleye1 said:


> You nailed it, there's no doubt. I agree with all your likes and dislikes.
> 
> I bet you never thought Jordan would win it though, did you?  I thought it would be Russell and Michelle in the end for some reason. I was way off!


My money would have been on Michele or Natalie. Jordan was a bit unexpected. Actually week one, I would have bet money on Laura.


----------



## nmiller855

I hope this is the last we see of chima & Gnasty.


----------



## realityboy

I've seen pictures of Chima hanging out with Russell, Jessie, Lydia, & Ronnie at the wrap party. (possibly after the wrap party as I do not know if she was invited) I think that might be the last time we see her.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

For those with the live feeds still (I guess you have to have Superpass?), the Vegas Bash will be streamed on Friday and Saturday.
http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=84607621&blogId=508386071

(Cut this from Joker's)
Real Player Live feeds Vegas Reality Bash
Friday 4-8 pm pac.
Sat. 9pm-1am pac.
everyone from bb11 will be in vegas except nat


----------



## Lopey

Fool Me Twice said:


> For those with the live feeds still (I guess you have to have Superpass?), the Vegas Bash will be streamed on Friday and Saturday.
> http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=blog.view&friendId=84607621&blogId=508386071
> 
> (Cut this from Joker's)
> Real Player Live feeds Vegas Reality Bash
> Friday 4-8 pm pac.
> Sat. 9pm-1am pac.
> everyone from bb11 will be in vegas except nat


Nat can't face up to all the lies that she knows they will all have figured out by then??


----------



## Fool Me Twice

If anyone wants to buy Natalie's ASU sweatshirt, it's on Ebay. Weeks and weeks of Natalie's body oil and dead skin, plus Jessie's DNA. Christmas is around the corner! (Someone alert Vikinguy.)


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

Jeff is going to be on the Bonnie Hunt show today.


----------



## gossamer88

TIVO_GUY_HERE said:


> Jeff is going to be on the Bonnie Hunt show today.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## rrrobinsonjr

Fool Me Twice said:


> If anyone wants to buy Natalie's ASU sweatshirt, it's on Ebay. Weeks and weeks of Natalie's body oil and dead skin, plus Jessie's DNA. Christmas is around the corner! (Someone alert Vikinguy.)


Link!


----------



## USAFSSO

Fool Me Twice said:


> If anyone wants to buy Natalie's ASU sweatshirt, it's on Ebay. Weeks and weeks of Natalie's body oil and dead skin, plus Jessie's DNA. Christmas is around the corner! (Someone alert Vikinguy.)


Didn't find the sweatshirt but did find...Gnasty Sports Bra


----------



## realityboy

Here's her trash bag suit that she made for the endurance comp.

I'm a huge fan of the show, but I've never understood why anyone would buy any of their used crap afterward.


----------



## marksman

On Bonnie Hunt, Jordan apparently was following Jeff around... and she came out too.

They still have a real odd relationship it seems. I don't think it is going to last very long. Jeff does not seem very sure about it at all.


----------



## Fool Me Twice

Their official position has always been "bff's". And, they've always acknowledged that the odds are against any longterm relationship because of their geography and different stages in life. Jordan was always adamant about keeping the relationship at a certain level and she controlled the level of physical intimacy between them in the house. 

I agree that it won't develop into anything deeper, but they're hilarious together. And Jeff's going to have the pick of thousands of hotties now, so he's going to be busy over the next few months I think.


----------



## nmiller855

The only things I've found from Big Brother 11 on e-bay so far are the 3 items from Natalie. Her signature looks like a third grader's.


----------



## USAFSSO

nmiller855 said:


> The only things I've found from Big Brother 11 on e-bay so far are the 3 items from Natalie. Her signature looks like a third grader's.


You expect any better, she just graduated High School.


----------



## appleye1

A blue tank top is up on ebay from the same person as the sports bra (who takes great pains to say "Please do not send any hate messages as I am NOT Natalie and have NO contact with her." )

The seller says that Natalie wore the tank top "a lot", so if you're into funky put those bids in!


----------

